# Wie viele WOW Spieler haben angefangen RoM zu spiele



## Soulrip (5. März 2009)

Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann


----------



## Tony B. (5. März 2009)

Ich denke sind nicht grade wenig da ich persönlich viele kennen die mit WoW nicht mehr zufrieden sind (schlechter support, zu leicht geworden usw.) und diese zocken jetzt RoM

MFG 
TB


----------



## Kuhmuh (5. März 2009)

RoM ist nicht WoW....


----------



## Tony B. (5. März 2009)

leider wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (5. März 2009)

ich jedenfalls hab wow aufgehört was aber unabhängig von rom war ^^ das neue addon ist einfach der größte shit denen es gibt. Ich hab rom angespielt und ich muss sagen im prinzip ist es das gleiche wie wow grafik un story mag anders verpackt sein doch findet man schnell ziemlich viele elemente und features der guten alten spiele wie Daoc,lotro und wow wieder was auf den ersten blick als vorteil erscheint rom ist f2p, doch in wirklichkeit ist man als spieler einfach total
benachteiligt wenn man nicht bereit ist sein geld in den item-shop zu stecken.


----------



## Pymonte (5. März 2009)

Es werden viele Leute erstmal reinschnuppern, dann bemerken das es ihnen nicht gefällt oder gefällt und danach kann man sagen was Sache ist. Die Leute die von einem anderen MMO kommen, werden vermutlich nur bleiben, wenn ein Teil ihrer COmm. mitgeht oder sie dort neue Leute haben. Da viele eben doch aus Gewohnheit und Bekanntschaftsgründen bei WoW bzw ihrem anderen Spiel bleiben. Dann kommen noch die RoM Flamer und schon wären wir da, wo sich jedes MMO nach seinem release befindet.^^

PS: RoM wird WoW nicht den Rang ablaufen. Das ist aber auhc nur gut fürs Spiel.


----------



## Tony B. (5. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es werden viele Leute erstmal reinschnuppern, dann bemerken das es ihnen nicht gefällt oder gefällt und danach kann man sagen was Sache ist. Die Leute die von einem anderen MMO kommen, werden vermutlich nur bleiben, wenn ein Teil ihrer COmm. mitgeht oder sie dort neue Leute haben. Da viele eben doch aus Gewohnheit und Bekanntschaftsgründen bei WoW bzw ihrem anderen Spiel bleiben. Dann kommen noch die RoM Flamer und schon wären wir da, wo sich jedes MMO nach seinem release befindet.^^
> 
> PS: RoM wird WoW nicht den Rang ablaufen. Das ist aber auhc nur gut fürs Spiel.



Jo so siehts aus als ich mit WoW aufgehört habe bin ich auch nur zu hdro wegen meinem kumpel der das spielt und ich muss sagen besste was mir je passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und meiner meinung nach wird so schnell kein Spiel WoW den rang ablaufen, find ich aber auch nicht falsch den Konkurenz belebt den Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (5. März 2009)

ich persönlich finde es recht gelungen,es macht schon spass durch die lande zu ziehen
aber genau das kann ich bei wow auch,es ist halt n guter WoW-clon....

und darum kommt es für mich nicht in frage zu wechseln.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolcehorsto (5. März 2009)

Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört und von nem kumpel von RoM erfahren.. habs gezockt und mir gefällts... klar hat nochn paar Kanten aber das hat jedes Game anfangs...

Problem: WoW hat nach 4 Jahren immernoch grobe Schnitzer, abgesehn davon, dass es zu einfach ist. Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard WoW mit BC totkommerzialisiert, was schade is... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber RoM ist für mich ne Hoffnung, das ne schöne Grafik hat, diverse Sachen die WoW net hat, Housing zB, und es ist neu... man kennt alles net shcon vom 5000. Twink


----------



## casch79 (5. März 2009)

Also, ich spiele WoW und RoM.

Aber ich habe auch nicht vor mit WoW aufzuhören, dafür gebe ich bei RoM kein Geld aus. :-)


----------



## Lerona (5. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> doch in wirklichkeit ist man als spieler einfach total
> benachteiligt wenn man nicht bereit ist sein geld in den item-shop zu stecken.




also laut Hersteller und forenbeiträgen soll man sich im itemshup nur traänke und sonstiges kaufen können. buff food oder tränke zum schneller leveln. 
Rüstungen und Waffen soll man sich definitiv nicht kaufen können, damit die beser betuchten spieler keinen zu großen vorteil haben.

find ich gut

Gruß 
Lerona


----------



## Angelfury (5. März 2009)

Bin immer noch in WoW zuhause weils eifach atmosphärisch von allen das beste is. Dennoch aber mit RoM angefangen bzw. mal reingeschnuppert. Ich fahr RoM nebenbei zur "Abwechslung", auch wenn wie angesprochen RoM ein Klon von WoW. Sowohl vom Aufbau als auch vom Wesen her ... das is ja schließlich das was WoW nach wie vor am Leben hält - weils sich einfach gut spielen lässt.

Das mit zu leicht is so ne sache. Zu leicht würd ich net sagen, sondern einfach zu viel Equiplastig. Hast die passende Ausrüstung is der Skill egal. Deswegen dominiert momentan auch der DPS-Schwanzvergleich überall in WoW. Rom wurde auch net an einem Tag erbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... das Addon steht jetzt grad mal vorm ersten Patch. Wurde ja in Uldaman auch bereits ein Boss als "Raidzerstörer" angekündigt. Blizz is sich sicher bewusst dass alles zu EQ-Lastig is - wird ja net grad wenig in den Forem rumgeheult deswegen. Vllt. kommt ja mitn Ulduar-Content wieder bissl Schwung in die Sache.

Und noch was puncto zu leicht: worum gehts euch wirklich? Dass ihr sofort durchn neuen Content rennts? Dann lassts euch einfach Zeit. Darum dass auch schlechtere Spieler mit euch gleichwertigem EQ in Dalaran steht? Es wurde angekündigt dass ALLE Spieler die Möglichkeit haben sollen, alles vom Content zu sehen. Hat sich eh mitn Addon mit 10er/25er schon bissl beschränkt, wenn gleich das mit dem Lootsystem meiner Meinang nach verkehrt herum rennt. Im 25er kannst 5 schwache mitschleppen - is wuppe, im 25 hast zu 90% alle Klassen inkl. Buff vertreten, im 25er können dir ohne Auswirkung 2 oder 3 Heiler bzw. 4 oder 5 DD verrecken - is auch wurscht. Im Zehner schaut das wesentlich anders aus - meiner Ansicht nach sollte das 10er die besseren Loots haben... die HPanzahl hochgerechnet auf die Spieler is so gut wie gleich, aber es is im 25 wurscht wenn dir leute kreppieren - im zehner is der Fall von einem Healer und/oder 1 oder 2 im Normfall das Aus für Raid. An die großen Heuler: gehts mal net im 25er sondern im 10er mit net so prächtigem Lineup rein - werdets sehen dass weit net so leicht is wie alle schreien! (Info: hab auch den content clear bevor die flames kommen dass ich das sag weil ich Naxx oder Maly net reiß ..., aber das haltlose gewhine suckt -.-)

b2T:
Auch wenns momentan bissl nen Durchhänger hat bietet kein andres MMORPG annähernd was wow bieten kann. Net zuletzt vom Balancing her - hast dein char halbwegs equippt und kannst damit umgehen hast gegen alles ne reele chance, seis im PvE als auch im PvP. bei diversen F2P isses der Mist dass du vor allem im Pvp 0 Meter hast wenn du net monatlich das Xfache des monatlichen von WoW ausgibst. Da zumindest im PvE vorerst das in RoM net is hats mich mal testweise hier hergezogen. Erinnert an WoW nach der BEta - viel Potential aber nix funkt richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... is halt bei jedem Spiel in / direkt anch der Beta so. Soferns nicht Geldgeil werden und das PvE rumdrehen dass du ohne CS nimma weiter kommst hat RoM echt gute Chancen weit nach oben zu kommen. Zumal ich finde dass das Char-System gut individualität bietet auch wenns sich auf paar wenige einpendeln wird im lauf der Zeit.

so far...


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (5. März 2009)

Habs nach der Closed Beta mal kurz angespielt. Ist das Game immer noch so Bunt und Kitschig oder hatt sich das mittlerweile gepatcht ?


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Ich denke wer es sich leisten kann wir weiterhin WoW Spielen.

Ich möchte hier jetzt nichts unterstellen aber WoW ist um Welten besser als RoM (wenn auch nicht unbedingt bei der Grafik).

Ausserdem habe ich mit lv 6 augehört da mir die community aufn Sack ging.

Ich will Bergteufelgras Sammeln, aber nein, ich bin grad am Sammeln, da stellt sich einer neben mich und versucht es mir wegzusammeln. Und das ist mir mehr als 1 mal passiert.

Ausserdem finde ich die Karte hässlich und die Quests (wenn sie dann mal deutsch Übersetzt sind) sind total unverständlich.

Ich finde es zwar gut dass man alles, was man über den Item-Shop erhält, auch durch dailys ereichen kann, doch finde ich das 2 Klassen System ( ja ich bin Momentan doch lv 15) eher sinnlos, unötig und überfordert neueinsteiger erheblich )man sollte es lieber ab lv 20-30 machen)

Das skillpunkte system kenne ich aus Asia Grindern und von der Beta in WoW und ich bin froh dass sie es in WoW nicht gemacht haben, da um alles auf max. zu bringen wahrscheinlich "Grind" angesagt ist. Ausserdem sind die dailys in meinen Augen nur Ausreden damit sie sagen können sie sind kein Grindr.

gut finde ich dass es wenigstens Dungeons gibt (und schon ab einem früheren lv als zB DM in WoW)





Fazit: Wer ein kostenloses MMORPG sucht ist mit RoM bestens bedient. In diesem Feld steht RoM Momentan ohne Konkurenz.
        Wer allerdings schon WoW spielt oder es vorhat und es sich leisten kann, für den ist WoW die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Rorret (5. März 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann




zwischen drei und fünf....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


omg - was für ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Habs nach der Closed Beta mal kurz angespielt. Ist das Game immer noch so Bunt und Kitschig oder hatt sich das mittlerweile gepatcht ?




Kurz und knapp: Ja!


----------



## RudiRatlos (5. März 2009)

Teste RoM nu ein paar Tage und bin eigentlich so garnicht erfreut darüber wieviele Egomanen aus der WoW Welt sich im RoM breitmachen.

Angefangen bei der Namensgebung des chars....viele die sich einfalsreich als Ragnarozzz, Killjeaden oder Arthas betiteln damit andere merken das da MMo- Cheker unterwegs sind bis hin zu den ewigen Rohstoffdieben die sich egoistisch an diene Erze oder Kräuter hinstellen um dir das weg zu nehmen.

Ach ja...und das beste.....das allerbeste is überhaupt die Gildennamen aus WoW zu klauen und damit zu Prahlen das man dadurch viele leute in die Gilde locken kann....dadurch rennen die Affenjungs das Kaos und noch einige bekannte Gilden auch in RoM durch die Welt und lassen einen schlechten Nachgeschmack zurück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (5. März 2009)

Spiele im Moment beides und werde auch in Zukunft beides spielen. WoW macht eine Menge Spaß, aber nur so lange man was zu tun hat. Und im Moment warte ich eigentlich nur auf 3.1 und spiel deshalb RoM.


----------



## Shinria (5. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Habs nach der Closed Beta mal kurz angespielt. Ist das Game immer noch so Bunt und Kitschig oder hatt sich das mittlerweile gepatcht ?




Hmmm du redest von WOW oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nee das is immer noch bunt und kitschig^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (5. März 2009)

RudiRatlos schrieb:


> Teste RoM nu ein paar Tage und bin eigentlich so garnicht erfreut darüber wieviele Egomanen aus der WoW Welt sich im RoM breitmachen.
> 
> Angefangen bei der Namensgebung des chars....viele die sich einfalsreich als Ragnarozzz, Killjeaden oder Arthas betiteln damit andere merken das da MMo- Cheker unterwegs sind bis hin zu den ewigen Rohstoffdieben die sich egoistisch an diene Erze oder Kräuter hinstellen um dir das weg zu nehmen.




Na da spielt aber doch recht viel Vorurteil mit rein oder? Ich komme auch von WoW und schau gelegentlich mal in RoM rein und diese Rohstoffdiebe stören mich genauso wie dich aber zu behaupten das seien Egomanen die sich aus WoW in RoM breitmachen ist eine abartige unterstellung! Das können ebenso gut MMOAnfänger sein die sich nichts dabei denken oder oder oder...
Und die Beweggründe die du wohl für die unkreative Namensgebung einiger nennst sind wohl auch eher reine spekulation.

Mir gefällt auch nicht alles was Blizzard aus WoW gemacht hat aber wahrer skill ist in meinen Augen sich damit zu arrangieren. Ich geb auch nicht dem Hersteller eines Spiels die Schuld dafür das sich die Spieler oft unmöglich Verhalten. Das ist ein Krebsgeschwür der Gesellschaft im allgemeinem.

RoM ist für ein F2P das noch recht frisch ist recht gut gelungen und durchaus eine kostengünstige abwechslung zu WoW, AoC, WAR usw. aber momentan einfach noch zu unterfertig um ernsthaft Konlurrenzfähig zu sein.


----------



## neo1986 (5. März 2009)

Keine ahnung ich kenne nimand der mit rom angefangen hat


----------



## JackLamon (5. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier jetzt nichts unterstellen aber WoW ist um Welten besser als RoM (wenn auch nicht unbedingt bei der Grafik).
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich mit lv 6 augehört da mir die community aufn Sack ging.
> 
> Ich will Bergteufelgras Sammeln, aber nein, ich bin grad am Sammeln, da stellt sich einer neben mich und versucht es mir wegzusammeln. Und das ist mir mehr als 1 mal passiert.



Ja, nee. Is einem in 4 Jahren WoW auch nie passiert, dass sich mal einer mit an (d)ein Erzvorkommen stellt und es dir beim 2. Schlag weg-ninja-ed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die RoM Community is halt grad so, weil die ganzen WoWler wie die Heuschrecken einfallen und ihr gleiches Verhalten an den Tag legen. Also ich hab bei RoM kaum nen Unterschied bemerkt, was ich nicht auch schon auf nem (normalen) PvE Server in WoW  erlebt und gelesen hätt.

Für mich ist RoM halt endlich mal ein neues Erlebnis, weil ich halt noch nicht alles gesehn hab. Für mich selbst sehe ich in WoW keine Motivation mehr. Hab mir's Addon noch nicht mal gekauft, weil ich in 3 Monaten Beta eh den "ganzen" Content (incl. Naxx und Sath) gesehn hab und mir für die Liveversion die Lust fehlte, alles nochmal durchzukauen.

Mal sehn, ob ich lieber das nächste Addon abwarte und dann am Stück durchlevel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (5. März 2009)

Im Moment ist ja die Openbeta, jeder Spacken kann sich das Game runterladen und spielen.
Aber so bald es im Laden steht und mehr als nur einen Download kostet wird die Zahl der Ressourcenninjas abnehmen. 

Ich bin noch WoW verwöhnt und gewöhne mich gerade an RoM. 

Vorallem da es sowieso so viele Elemente gibt die sich überschneiden, werden wohl viele WoWler es zumindest ausprobiert haben.


----------



## chris25200 (5. März 2009)

bin einer davon 

da ich keinen raid habe kommt doch recht schnell langeweile auf..
und immer nur farmen oder denn  twink auf 80zig spielen macht auch keinen spass im moment.

lg zentor


----------



## SulTaNkx (5. März 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann


 Hi , ich habe rom auch getestet und muss sagen mich hat es überzeug, es ist aufjedenfall das mmorpg was wow am nächsten kommt
ich denke hätte man wow nie gespielt wäre rom genauso der hammer für einen wie es heute halt wow ist^^

ich denke das einige leute wechseln werden alleine schon weil es free to play ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




habe auch schon inis in rom gezoggt muss sagen die boss kämpfe sind am anfang meisst nicht in komplizierte phasen eingeteilt sondern eher tank and spank und full dmg fahren , aber naja spiel ist noch in der beta  wird noch werden. 

ein sehr guter anfang ist gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (5. März 2009)

ich habs aufm pc zocks aba nur wenn ich in wow nixzu tun hab


----------



## SulTaNkx (5. März 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann


 Hi , ich habe rom auch getestet und muss sagen mich hat es überzeug, es ist aufjedenfall das mmorpg was wow am nächsten kommt
ich denke hätte man wow nie gespielt wäre rom genauso der hammer für einen wie es heute halt wow ist^^

ich denke das einige leute wechseln werden alleine schon weil es free to play ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




habe auch schon inis in rom gezoggt muss sagen die boss kämpfe sind am anfang meisst nicht in komplizierte phasen eingeteilt sondern eher tank and spank und full dmg fahren , aber naja spiel ist noch in der beta  wird noch werden. 

ein sehr guter anfang ist gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wow ersetzten nein...... sagen wir zb eine neue firma bringt eine neue cola auf den markt die genauso schmeckt wie original aber billiger ist.....denkste die leute hören auf das original zu trinken? nein, meisst nur ein kleiner teil genauso ists bei wow die alt eingesessenen wollen meisst nicht wechseln 
die sind mit dem alten in dem fall wow zu frieden^^


----------



## Niko78 (5. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich jedenfalls hab wow aufgehört was aber unabhängig von rom war ^^ das neue addon ist einfach der größte shit denen es gibt. Ich hab rom angespielt und ich muss sagen im prinzip ist es das gleiche wie wow grafik un story mag anders verpackt sein doch findet man schnell ziemlich viele elemente und features der guten alten spiele wie Daoc,lotro und wow wieder was auf den ersten blick als vorteil erscheint rom ist f2p, doch in wirklichkeit ist man als spieler einfach total
> benachteiligt wenn man nicht bereit ist sein geld in den item-shop zu stecken.



Lieber die € 12,99 pro Monat in WoW reinstecken, welches ja nicht soooooo schlecht geworden ist wie manche sagen, als permanentes spenden in so einen Item-Shop. Auf Dauer kann das ganz schön teuer werden und bei einem Game sollte sollte der Spielspaß im Vordergrund stehen und nicht ob man viel Kohle hat oder nicht. Daher ... sollen sich dort die Leute tummeln, die mit ihrem Geld nichts besseres anzufangen wissen.


----------



## Schlamm (5. März 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Lieber die € 12,99 pro Monat in WoW reinstecken, welches ja nicht soooooo schlecht geworden ist wie manche sagen, als permanentes spenden in so einen Item-Shop. Auf Dauer kann das ganz schön teuer werden und bei einem Game sollte sollte der Spielspaß im Vordergrund stehen und nicht ob man viel Kohle hat oder nicht. Daher ... sollen sich dort die Leute tummeln, die mit ihrem Geld nichts besseres anzufangen wissen.


Der Itemshop ist kein Muss. Eher bezahlt man da für "Cosmetic" und einige Vorteile welche zwar spielentscheidend sein können, es aber nicht müssen. 
Eine Epicrüssi wirst du da meines wissenstandes nach dort nicht finden.


----------



## likoria (5. März 2009)

Hab auch von WoW auf RoM gewechselt..(wegen wotlk) und RoM hat elemente aus fast allen mmos ist halt ne gute mischung


----------



## Kafka (5. März 2009)

Das alles bringt mich zu einen interessanten Gedanken, Wie lange kann sich wow noch halten wenn immer mehr free mmos in etwa genau so gut sind? Rom ist nur ein Vorbote für noch ausgereiftere free mmos und da wird wow mühe haben mit zu halten. 

(ist kein wow stirbt gejammer sondern nur ne logische folge)


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. März 2009)

Also ich für meinen teil habe RoM angefangen aber es wird wow nicht ersetzten können... zumindest für mich nicht.
Es ist zwar echt cool usw. aber nicht so umfangreich.


----------



## Immondys (5. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Habs nach der Closed Beta mal kurz angespielt. Ist das Game immer noch so Bunt und Kitschig oder hatt sich das mittlerweile gepatcht ?




zum Thema bunt - LSD ist böse


----------



## Serol (5. März 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar echt cool usw. aber nicht so umfangreich.



Beta lässt grüssen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (5. März 2009)

Ich finde RoM auch sehr gelungen. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass es F2P ist. Wenn man nun mal vergleicht was ander Entwickler für viel Geld auf den Markt geworfen haben. Warhammer Online oder Age of Conan. Der größte, unfertige Rotz den sich die Leute da gekauft haben. Verarsche und Abzocke hoch zehn. Und nun schaut man sich RoM an. Das Spiel ist kostenlos. Es Bietet in der Beta schon mehr als WAR und AoC zusammen und läuft auch noch sehr flüssig. Es gibt ein eigenes Häuschen, man kann schon ab lvl 1 reiten, man kann sich 2 Klassen zusammen bauen, es gibt viele Berufe u.s.w. 
Irgendwer hatte hier geschrieben, wenn RoM anstelle von WoW rausgekommen wäre, dann hätte es genau so eingeschlagen wie WoW. Das stimmt. Ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Jedenfalls sollten andere, die ihren unfertigen Mist für 50 Euro auf den Markt werfen sich ein Beispiel an RoM nehmen.


----------



## Yiraja (5. März 2009)

Lerona schrieb:


> also laut Hersteller und forenbeiträgen soll man sich im itemshup nur traänke und sonstiges kaufen können. buff food oder tränke zum schneller leveln.
> Rüstungen und Waffen soll man sich definitiv nicht kaufen können, damit die beser betuchten spieler keinen zu großen vorteil haben.
> 
> find ich gut
> ...



was is z.b mit den mounts ? die sind für diamanten erhältlich was muss man dafür tun ? geld ausgeben also bla bla bla ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (5. März 2009)

ich habe angefangen und muss sagen es gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seid 3 tagen kein wow mehr gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaammi (5. März 2009)

Also ich habs auch ausprobiert,und es ist echt nicht mein ding.


----------



## Serol (5. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> was is z.b mit den mounts ? die sind für diamanten erhältlich was muss man dafür tun ? geld ausgeben also bla bla bla ^^



genau das stimmt nicht. deine ganzen Post sind echt "bla bla bla". 

Man kann Mounts genauso gut mit normalem gold kaufen wovon es übrigens mehr als genug gibt. 

Also bevor du hier so etwas hinschreibst informier dich erstmal über das Game.

Wenn du das Game sooooooo scheisse findest dann halt dich einfach aus solchen Foren fern.

Mfg Serol


----------



## Areson (5. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> was is z.b mit den mounts ? die sind für diamanten erhältlich was muss man dafür tun ? geld ausgeben also bla bla bla ^^




Du musst kein Geld für Mounts ausgeben. Du kannst dir die Mounts z.B. mieten. 15 Mintuten 300 Gold. 2 Stunden 3000 Gold. Das ist übrigens nicht viel in RoM. Du kannst auch die Münzen von den Tagesquests sammeln und dir Davon ein Mount für 30 Tage kaufen. Kostet 1650 Münzen. !00 Münzen kannst du am Tag machen. Nun musst du nur noch rechnen. Oder wenn du ein Mount für immer haben willst dann und nur dann musst du es für echtes Geld kaufen. Ob du nun jeden Monat 13 EUR in ein Spiel steckst, oder einmal in RoM um dir ein Mount zu kaufen ist dir überlassen. 

Schade finde ich nur, dass man sich die Taschen oder Bankplätze für echtes geld mieten muss. Das zwingt dann doch schon eher dazu Geld in das Spiel zu stecken, denn mit 2 Taschen und einem Bankfach kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## Serol (5. März 2009)

musste ja net kannst dir auch nen Bankchar machen wie in jedem anderen Game auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goes (5. März 2009)

ich werde zum beispiel umsteigen... habe keine zeit mehr um wow vernünftig zu spielen und wenn ich nur ab und zu mal reinschau, vlt sogar mal ne längere zeit gar nicht, ist ein f2p eindeutig sinnvoller. außerdem, das alt bekannte argument: wow als es rauskam... die meisten werden sich erinnern und müssne mir zustimmen, dass es abartig buggy und laggy war. rom hat definitiv potential sie dürfen nur keinenfalls den itemshop zu wichtig machen und eher über werbung geld verdienen. außerdem sollten sie das dualsystem abschaffen oder wesentlich später einführen und vorallem ohne doppelleveln, das ist totaler schwachsinn, zeitverschwendung und es ist nervig.


----------



## ikarus275 (5. März 2009)

Naja diverse Sachen sind aber schon mehr ein Blender als Sinnvoll bei Runes of Magic..

Hier nur mal ein paar nicht ganz so geglückten Features von RoM.
Man könnte auch 3 Seiten über die diversen Designfehlgriffe von RoM schreiben, aber ich denke die meisten hier woillen sich ihren Traum eh nicht kaputtreden lassen sondern möchten gerne gemäß "No Pain - No Gain" sich vom Spiel selbst überzeugen..

Das Housing ist ganz nett gemacht, allerdings sollte es "Wirtshousing" heissen, denn es gibt keine eigenen Häuser in dem Sinne sondern nur instanzierte Räume bei einem Verwalter. Diese sind alle im gleichen Haus und somit gibt es auch keine Aussenansicht vom Trauten Heim. Man kann den raum zwar in der Grösse erweitern, aber nur gegen Bares.

Perma Mounts gibts für 10€ oder 2250 Phirius Münzen (Ingame Belohnung), was exakt dem Lösen von 225 Daily Quests a töte 10 hiervon und 12 davon entspricht. Ich wünsche viel Spaß dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also es wäre schön wenn die Entwickler sich auf das Spiel und weniger auf das Geld konzentrieren würden denn dann könnte aus ROM nochmal was werden aber wenn es so weitergeht wie bisher, dass nur Wert auf den Itemshop gelegt wird und den F2P Spielern alles erschwert wird und man genötigt wird im Shop zu kaufen seh ich da schwarz.

Und zum Thema den Cash-Shop MUSS man ja nicht nutzen , nunja wer ihn aber nutzt und zahlt, kann seinen Char leider dermassen pimpen, das sich auch gleich das Thema PvP komplett erledigt hat für die Spieler die diesen Chas-Shop nicht nutzen wollen. 

Ein Beispiel: ein Level 50er Schurke hat mit wenig gepimpter Ausrüstung ca 3000 Lebenspunkte und ca 2000 Rüstungspunkte, verbessert er seine Ausrüstung mit den cashshop items hat er dann plötzlich 7000 Lebenspunkte und 3500 Rüstungspunkte. 
Mit den Waffen ist es noch schlimmer, da man durch Runenkombination deren "Tier" erhöhen kann. Was einen sagenhaften Damageoutput zur folge hat.

Wer mir da erzählen will das der Cash-Shop ja nicht Pflicht ist, der will zumindest auch kein PvP betreiben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, was man noch erwähnen sollte :

Auch hinsichtlich des hochlevelns muss man anmerken das man im Grune kaum ohne Cashshop auskommt. 
Ab einem gewissen Grad ist es beispielsweise kaum noch möglich 2 Klassen gleichzeitig hochzuziehen, es fehlen einfach die Quests. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit das zu umgehen war Potions zu kaufen, die einem weitere Tagesquest am schwarzen Brett freischalten und die sind nicht ganz billig, oder eben stunden lang grinden. 
Das ist natürlich so gewollt von Frogster, viele Spieler zahlen lieber um dem Grind zu entgehen. 
Immerhin hat man in RoM die Wahl. In Lineage II zb. ist der Grindfaktor auch immens, allerdings kommt da noch der Monatsbeitrag im Abo-Modell dazu.


----------



## Schlamm (5. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Also es wäre schön wenn die Entwickler sich auf das Spiel und weniger auf das Geld konzentrieren würden denn dann könnte aus ROM nochmal was werden aber wenn es so weitergeht wie bisher, dass nur Wert auf den Itemshop gelegt wird und den F2P Spielern alles erschwert wird und man genötigt wird im Shop zu kaufen seh ich da schwarz.


Ein vergleichbares Game kostet nunmal. Das Game muss nunmal auch iwie finanziert werden.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. März 2009)

Serol schrieb:


> Beta lässt grüssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mmh ja aber das was ich meine wird nach der beta nich weggehen ....   ka wie ich das ausdrücken soll xD  Vergiss es! :3


----------



## ikarus275 (5. März 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ein vergleichbares Game kostet nunmal. Das Game muss nunmal auch iwie finanziert werden.



Klar, im Endeffekt muss Geld verdient werden damit, allerdings sollte man schon auch als Betreiber des Spiels nicht argumentieren das ja alles was den Cash-Shop betrifft eine "Zugabe" ist und kein Muss, kein Zwang - wenn in der Praxis sich dies als nicht wirklich umsetzbar herausstellt, da man sehr wohl auf den Shop angewiesen ist. Da fühlt man sich wohl etwas veräppelt.
Ist ungefähr vorstellbar wie diverse fette Werbesprüche mit Sternchen und gaaanz unten in Fontgröße 2 gibts dann die kleinen Pferdefüße.

Dann lieber von vornherein Tacheles schreiben, und auflisten was , wieviel, welcher Nutzen etc. über den Cash-Shop verfügbar ist und welche Angebote unabdingbar sind wenn man "sinnvoll" spielen will. 
Und in der Hinsicht gibt es reichlich in RoM. 

Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, das es abgesehn von RoM kaum etwas vergleichbar (in der "Basis" Version) qualitativ Lohnenswertes im Bereich F2P imho gibt derzeit. 
Und ja, man kann natürlich auch ohne Cash-Shop spielen, das ist ja auch nicht gelogen... :-)


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. März 2009)

Kuhmuh schrieb:


> RoM ist nicht WoW....



RoM ist WoW extrem ähnlich.


----------



## EisblockError (6. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> RoM ist WoW extrem ähnlich.




Es ist eher der Versuch! WoW extrem änlich zu sein


----------



## EisblockError (6. März 2009)

JackLamon schrieb:


> Ja, nee. Is einem in 4 Jahren WoW auch nie passiert, dass sich mal einer mit an (d)ein Erzvorkommen stellt und es dir beim 2. Schlag weg-ninja-ed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau die gleiche Ausrede wie bei WAR, und da gibs immer noch genug blöde.
Wie alle WAR Spieler immer geprahlt haben: Haha bald sind die ganzen WoW Kiddys wieder weg.

Und was ist? in WAR wird mehr geflamet als in WoW (jedenfals auf dem Server auf dem ich gespielt hab)

Das mit dem ninjan kenne ich nur von Alli/Horde, ich spiele zwar erst seit kurz vor BC aber ich wurde nochnie! von einem meiner eigenen Fraktion bei Erzen geninjat.

RoM hat einfach das potential dass sehr viele Leute Gold kaufen werden, und wer sich nicht denken kann warum antwortet bitte nicht.


----------



## TheCampor (6. März 2009)

> Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard WoW mit BC totkommerzialisiert, was schade is



Immer diese Argumente Blizz würde nurnoch kommerz betreiben Leute WoW wird von Blizzard nicht aus reinem Spaß an der freud gemacht es ist doch nur logisch das sie mit ihrem Spiel auch Geld einfahren wollen.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (6. März 2009)

ÖHHHHHM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer hat den nun von WoW zu RoM gewchselt?
Also hier ist einer.

Und wie kommerz RoM ist kann man glaub ich schon in einem anderen Thread verfolgen.


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Von einem Spiel mit hoher Questdichte und keinerlei GrindPhasen zu einem Grinder in westlicher Verpackung. Näääää.
Dann lieber doch was richtiges, und nicht so ein F2P Mist, das eh nur von überall irgendwas kopiert, zusammenwürfelt, und denkt jetzt alles besser zu machen.


----------



## angsthaeschen (6. März 2009)

Ich hab mit Wraith release gewechselt und bin froh drüber ,da mit RoM MEHR beitet als WoW .... einiges was es hier schon lange gibt will Blizzard schon seit Jahren implementieren, schafft es aber nicht und als reinen copy&paste grinder kann man RoM wirklcih nciht bezeichnen. und die Questdichte in RoM ist nicht weniger wie die in WoW. 

Zur Info an meinen Vorposter. Ich habe noch nicht wirklich grinden müssen in RoM, bzw in WoW habe ich das wesentlcih mehr machen müssen. Also irgendwas machst du falsch.

Da ich in einer sehr guten Gilde in WoW war (Priscum auf Azshara) denke ich schon das ich in WoW alles richtig gemacht habe... von daher .... was macht du in RoM bloß falsch?


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Level mal über 30, wenn die Questdichte nachlässt.
Und alles, was RoM bietet, darf man auch extra zahlen. Haustier für 30 Tage, Rüstung färben, Wohnung vergrößern, Taschen vergrößern etc. pp.

Klar kann einem RoM besser gefallen als WoW, aber RoM wird nur ein Standard F2P. Nichts außergewöhnliches, wird in irgendeiner Nische verschwinden.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (6. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Level mal über 30, wenn die Questdichte nachlässt.
> Und alles, was RoM bietet, darf man auch extra zahlen. Haustier für 30 Tage, Rüstung färben, Wohnung vergrößern, Taschen vergrößern etc. pp.
> 
> Klar kann einem RoM besser gefallen als WoW, aber RoM wird nur ein Standard F2P. Nichts außergewöhnliches, wird in irgendeiner Nische verschwinden.



Hast du jetzt gewechselt oder nicht?
Darum geht es hier doch!! Oder?


----------



## angsthaeschen (6. März 2009)

Hat WoW soviel neues gebracuht nach BC ?? Und färben oder housing kann das WoW? 

Natürlcih ist es ein Standard F2P aber acuh da gibt es halt Unterschiede und ich glaube niemand wird hier sagen, dass das Spiel sich 10 Jahre oder so halten wird. Wie auch? Dafür ist die Zeit in der wir leben viel zu sprunghaft. Schon in 2-3 Jahren wird es Spiele geben, die besser/anders sind. Aber gibt es noch sooo viele Möglichkeiten etwas revolutionär anderes zu bringen in diesem Sektor? 

Wir werden sehen, aber wenn ich die Wahl habe ein Spiel zu spielen bei dem ich jeden Monat zahlen muss und das mit ungefähr soiel bietet wie eins das umsonst ist (WoW hat an einigen Stellen mehr aber RoM hat acuh Sachen die WoW nach JAHREN immernoch nicht hat), dann nehm ich doch das, das umsonst ist. 

Im Endeffekt liegt die Wahl bei jedem einzelnen und das ist auch gut/richtig so. Wenn alle das selbe Spiel spielen würden, würde es nie was neues geben.


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Ne, garantiert nicht.


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

Abwarten ... ist grade noch die Beta ... Im vergleich zu anderen F2P Games hat RoM eine Menge zu bieten und ich würde auch sagen bis auf einige Sachen kann RoM mit kostenpflichtigen MMO*s mithalten.
Und selbst wenn RoM nicht mithalten kann ... ES IST EIN F2P.
Wenn erstmal die Gildenburgen bzw. Gildenkriege da sind, hat RoM neben dem Dualen Klassensystem noch eine Sache die kein anderes MMO hat und was Runes of Magic auszeichnet.
Ausserdem giebt es noch die Runen ... finde es eine ganz witzige Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sollen noch weite Klassen kommen und mehr Instanzen .....

Und wer vorher WoW gespielt hat, wird es ertragen mal 5 Euro auszugeben im ItemShop und das ist nichtmal Zwang ...
Haustiere und Co. sind einfach nur nette nebensachen aber beeinflussen nicht das Spiel oder machen dich Stärker und das ist der Sinn des Spiels ... Davon mal abgesehen droppen Haustiere auch in Instanzen bei Bossen .... selten aber sie droppen ....


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Duale Klassen: GuildWars.
Gildenkriege: GuildWars.
Burgeneroberung: DaoC, WAR, AoC

Du wirst in RoM nichts, aber auch rein garnichts finden, dass es nicht schon irgendwo gibt/gab. RoM ist nach eigener Aussage eine große Kopie aller möglicher Spiele. Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch: Schafft es RoM all dies so zu verknüpfen, dass es motiviert, und bei der Stange hält?
Ich seh da kaum Zukunft, denn GuildWars 2 rückt in greifbare Nähe, und wird wohl wieder neue Masstäbe in Sachen GildenPvP setzen.
WoW wird noch lange im PvE Bereich das beste und umfangreichste bleiben.

Wer kein Geld hat oder ausgeben möchte wird wohl erstmal bei RoM landen, weil es neu ist, und gehyped wird. Aber ich traue dem Spiel es nicht zu, Spieler auch wirklich lange an sich zu binden.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (6. März 2009)

Seit über einer Seite habt ihr nichts mehr zum Thema gebracht.
Und weil ihr, wie ich zufälliger weise weiß, auch in den entsprechenden Threads posten könnt, geht mir das tierisch auf den Keks.
Hab mal gemeldet, das entweder geschlossen wird oder ein Mod euch zur Vernunft bringt.


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

ok sorry für offtopic .....

Ich habe WoW gespielt und bin jetzt nach RoM gelandet ... meine Pros für RoM konnt eman ja oben ausreichend lesen ....


----------



## Brilliantix (6. März 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann



du must die frage anders stellen "Wie viele spieler werden RoM den rücken kehren und (wieder) WoW spielen" 

so wird ein schuh daraus ^^


----------



## BulletformyValentine (6. März 2009)

<--- hab schon länger mit wow aufgehört und spiele nun rom, da es mal was neues ist


----------



## BulletformyValentine (6. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich jedenfalls hab wow aufgehört was aber unabhängig von rom war ^^ das neue addon ist einfach der größte shit denen es gibt. Ich hab rom angespielt und ich muss sagen im prinzip ist es das gleiche wie wow grafik un story mag anders verpackt sein doch findet man schnell ziemlich viele elemente und features der guten alten spiele wie Daoc,lotro und wow wieder was auf den ersten blick als vorteil erscheint rom ist f2p, doch in wirklichkeit ist man als spieler einfach total
> benachteiligt wenn man nicht bereit ist sein geld in den item-shop zu stecken.


stimmt doch gar ned man levelt langsamer und man hat kein permamount aber das wars auch schon mit den nachteilen als nicht itemshopler


----------



## Schlamm (6. März 2009)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar ned man levelt langsamer und man hat kein permamount aber das wars auch schon mit den nachteilen als nicht itemshopler


So siehts nähmlich aus


----------



## Kenji2 (6. März 2009)

also ich spiele rom und kein wow mehr


----------



## handzumgrus (6. März 2009)

also bitte, rom is ja ein liebes spielchen, aber vom niveau in jeder hinsicht weit unter wow


----------



## JackLamon (6. März 2009)

Klar ist RoM ein WoW Klon.

Klar ist es zu 90% nachgemacht.

Klar ist es erstmal nur ne Beta und der Content fehlt noch.

Aber: 

Bei WoW hab ich einfach nach 4 Jahren die Schnauze voll, weil alles gleich ist.

Bei RoM ist für mich noch alles neu und deshalb stellt sich auch ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl ein.

Und zum CS.

Wer auch so mindestens 131,88 Euro (eher mehr, wer mit Gamecards spielt) im Jahr in WoW reinsteckt, der kann sich für's selbe Geld in RoM was leisten, ohne sich jetzt besch...en zu fühlen, dass er zuviel Geld ausgegeben hat. Viele regen sich halt auf, dass man das "gefühlte" Geld in RoM direkter los is, als die monatliche "Zwangs" Abgabe in WoW.


----------



## Hexenfluch (6. März 2009)

ich bin WoW spieler aber da mein freund mit RoM aufgehört hat wollte ich auch nicht mehr spielen


----------



## MagicT (6. März 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> also bitte, rom is ja ein liebes spielchen, aber vom niveau in jeder hinsicht weit unter wow



niveau hin oder her, auch ich habs mal angetestet, und ja als alter wow spieler findet man sich sehr leicht zurecht, ... einigen komentaren weiter oben muss ich aber widersprechen, wenn du nur ansatzweise etwas komfort (taschenplätze, erholt-ep, berufe-skill etc) haben will und vielleicht auch "vorn" ( is immer ein elender begriff ) mitspielen willst , wird es kosten und das sicher mehr als diverse monatlich gebührenpflichtige mmog^s, siehe metin2 is genauso f2play da gibts leute die innerhalb kurzer zeit mal etliches gelassen haben :-) ... mir solls egal sein .... ich spiels eh nur um mal zu schauen wie sichs entwickelt ... RoM ist nicht das einzigste F2play was es gibt grafisch gibts da sicherlich deutlich bessere , aber so lange es leute spielen hatts auch eine daseinsbrechtigung ... und jeder für sich selber muss entscheiden ob er dieses micropay oder halt doch lieber feste gebühren mag ... man kanns auch völlig kostenlos spielen nur wenns alle ganz gratis spielen ... tja , dann würde es schnell wieder dicht gemacht ...( gibt also genug die zahlen und das auch schon in der beta) ... gibt ja in wow wohl auch welche die leveln ohne einen einzigen mob zu killen ( isn blöder vergleich hab aber grad keinen andern :-)  )


----------



## Reo_MC (6. März 2009)

casch79 schrieb:


> Also, ich spiele WoW und RoM.
> 
> Aber ich habe auch nicht vor mit WoW aufzuhören, dafür gebe ich bei RoM kein Geld aus. :-)



Dito =)


----------



## Treymoure (6. März 2009)

Ich bin von WoW zu WAR gewechelt, nach dem Probemonat hab meinen WoW-Acc wieder aktiviert und ne Woche später mit ROM angefangen --> also der WoW-Account ist noch offen, aber absolut keine Lust mehr drauf - ich denk ROM hat auf jeden Fall das Potential WoW zu ersetzen - klar ist es bei weitem noch nicht so ausgereift von der Technik und die Grafik ist auch etwas eigenwillig, aber die Quests kommen denen bei WoW gleich, es gibt ne ganze Ecke tolle Instanzen und dazu noch ein Duales Klassensystem (was man bei'm kostenpflichtigen WoW vergeblich sucht)... WoW war als es noch "frisch" war auch kaum besser ausgereift - von daher denk ich, daraus kann echt noch ne richtige Alternative werden - eben weil es noch den "Bouspunkt" für kostenfrei bekommt und man schon alleine deswegen über viele kleinere "Macken" hinweg sehen kann.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. März 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> also bitte, rom is ja ein liebes spielchen, aber vom niveau in jeder hinsicht weit unter wow



Es wäre ja auch eine Schande, wenn das bisher beliebsteste Spiel, nachdem es jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren aus der Beta raus ist, gegen einen immer noch Beta Kanditaten das nachsehen hat. Trotzdem ist RoM ein bereits sehr ausgereiftes Spiel und durchaus wert, gespielt zu werden.


----------



## Miamoto (6. März 2009)

Habs mir gestern mal runtergeladen. Werde mir den Mix gern mal anschauen. Wenn mir das Spiel vom Flair gefällt, ich mich amüsieren kann und nette Leute finde, werde ich natürlich weiter reinschauen. Wer diese komische "vorne mitspielen" Mentalität hat, wird nicht um den Item shop rumkommen. 

Lol, was ist vorne mitspielen? Den meisten Spaß haben? Den dicksten Boss als erster killen? Als erster max level? Warum sollte jemanden sowas interessieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub ich kann euch nur bedauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angsthaeschen (6. März 2009)

post löschen ging nicht


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. März 2009)

Von welchem Mix sprichst du?


----------



## EisblockError (6. März 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> also bitte, rom is ja ein liebes spielchen, aber vom niveau in jeder hinsicht weit unter wow



Hast du dich extra registriert um usn das zu sagen^^? süß

Beigetreten: Heute, 1:36
Verfasst: Heute, 1:38


lol, mehr brauch man da nich sagen


----------



## Schlamm (6. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hast du dich extra registriert um usn das zu sagen^^? süß
> Beigetreten: Heute, 1:36
> Verfasst: Heute, 1:38
> lol, mehr brauch man da nich sagen


Jeder muss iwann mal seinen ersten Beitrag schreiben -,-"

Viele WoW-Spieler probieren RoM zumindest, weil es einfach verdammt viele Übereinstimmungen gibt. Kein anderes Game ist so nah an WoW dran, vom Interface, Klassen, Quests etc. wie RoM. Allein das zieht schon viele Leute an.


----------



## Fixxy (6. März 2009)

Ich zumindest spiele z.Z. nur RoM, und werde dann entscheiden, was ich letzendlich spielen will


----------



## Mick68 (6. März 2009)

Spiele  jetzt seit Dezember ROM und werde es auch weiterspielen ebenso meine Frau.

Es gibt in jedem Spiel was auszusetzen so ist nun mal und so wirds auch bleiben.

Für mich als Ehemaliger WoWler ists halt ne alternative und was neues obwohl es viel von WoW hat.

Irgendwann hatte auch ich die schnautze voll von WoW andere spielen eben bis Wow nur noch einige tausend Spieler hat.Ist ja auch ihr recht.

Man kann sich hier echt stunden Tage Wochen streiten was bei welchem  spiel besser ist.

Die denen ROM nicht gefällt gehen ja sowieso zu Wow zurück.

Nun mal abwarten was noch alles passiert und was noch neues kommt spätestens in einem halben Jahr werden wir sehen wie es ausschaut und wieviele von WoW zu ROM gewechselt haben

Grüsse

Mick


----------



## Miamoto (6. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Von welchem Mix sprichst du?


ROM weist viele features auf, die man aus anderen mmorpgs kennt. Was ich aber nicht verwerflich finde. Warum das Rad neu erfinden. Wie gesagt, habs mir gestern runtergeladen, die Tage mal reinschauen. Wenn mir der Mix gefällt, warum nicht. Dann geb ich halt da mein 10 euronen monatlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 5 und spar dann für 3 monate auf mein mount, vielleicht werden es ja auch 15 monatlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder nix, wenns shice is.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2009)

Auch ich teile meine MMO-Zeit jetzt zwischen WoW und RoM auf und bereue nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abwechslung muss sein!


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (6. März 2009)

Wer steigt schon von nem Golf auf nem Dacia um ?^^ 

ps: WOW = Golf
ps: Rom= Dacia
ps: beides ist Trash


----------



## El Pollo Diablo (6. März 2009)

Hmm. Ich finde es ist insgesamt in der MMO-Communtiy sehr oft so, dass wenn ein neues Spiel auf den Markt kommt das dann ein riesiges "Tam-Tam" um das Spiel gemacht wird.

Dann kommen dann auch sehr oft so Sachen wie: "Boah, WoW ist so scheiße geworden ich spiele jetzt (überzogen) den Rest meines Lebens nur noch DIESES EINE Spiel (das, dass dann kürzlich auf den Markt kam)." 

Naja, und "Schnippi-Di-Wipp" sieht man in Foren diverser MMO-Community-Pages nur noch Signaturen, des jeweiligen Spieles, das vor kurzem erschienen ist (oder je nach dem gerade davor ist zu erscheinen). 

Was meistens dann in endlosen Forumsdiskussionen zum Streit zwischen den eisernen WoW-Fanboys/ Spielern führt und den Spielern die in WoW nicht reißen können/ nichts reißen wollen/ frustriert sind wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels und/ oder seiner jeweiligen Erweiterungen/ Patches und deren Features oder derer die schon viel zu viel Zeit in der World of Warcraft verbracht haben, so dass das Spiel langsam aber sicher seinen Reiz verliert.


Ich habe den Eindruck das diese Hitzigkeit und Streits, sowie auch die Euphorie für das neu erschienene Spiel nach etwa 2- maximal 3 Monaten, spätestens verflogen ist und nur noch Spieler die das Spiel wirklich mögen auch weiterhin aktiv spielen.

Also Leute reißt euch nicht die Köpfe ab und vergleicht kein Spiel der BETA-Phase mit einem 4- Jahre gereiften Erfolgskonzept sondern nimmt, wenn ihr schon Vergleiche ziehen wollt eines der jüngeren Spiele. Oder haltet die Vergleiche mit WoW zumindest in einer gesunden Distanz.

Jedes aber auch jedes Spiel auf dem Markt auch ein Free-2-Play MMO hat eine Existenzberechtigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

In diesem Sinne 
Hang on !


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Wer steigt schon von nem Ferrari auf nem Golf um ?^^
> 
> ps: WOW = Ferrari
> ps: Rom= Golf
> ps: beides ist Trash



IMO ist WoW der Golf. Ein irre beliebtes Allerweltsauto mit Kultstatus. RoM ist ein Dacia. Ein No-Budget-Auto, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (6. März 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> IMO ist WoW der Golf. Ein irre beliebtes Allerweltsauto mit Kultstatus. RoM ist ein Dacia. Ein No-Budget-Auto, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird sofort geändert !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (6. März 2009)

also ich such im moment auch ne alternatuve zu wow!

rom is bis jetzt nicht schlecht!

wow is mittlerweile der größte müll nur noch hartz4 ler die meinen in sw puff zu spielen und nichtmal wissen was rp is. ausserdem das neue addon is so schrott überhaupt keine herausforderungen die schwer sind alles total vereinfacht


----------



## Serol (6. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Also Leute reißt euch nicht die Köpfe ab und vergleicht kein Spiel der BETA-Phase mit einem 4- Jahre gereiften Erfolgskonzept sondern nimmt, wenn ihr schon Vergleiche ziehen wollt eines der jüngeren Spiele. Oder haltet die Vergleiche mit WoW zumindest in einer gesunden Distanz.




tjo viele übersehen den Beta-status.

Ich geb euch mal nen Tipp: geht auf Youtube und schaut euch einfach mal Betavideos von WoW etc. an. 

Ich wette vielen würde schlecht werden und auch nach einer Beta braucht jedes MMO Zeit immer ausgereifter zu werden.


Mfg Serol


----------



## dedennis (6. März 2009)

Genau das ist es!!!!!!!
Es ist ne Beta die weniger verbugt is wie scheiss WOW! 

Zahlt man 12€ für den müll is in ner hero ini und alles Bugi! Schreibt man GM an kann man lange warten hab die Woche mit Gruppe 2 Stunden gewartet 2 tage Später kam dann eine Antwort von so einem GM assi der noch fragt was das Problem ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und WOW= FIAT (Fehler in allen Teilen)


----------



## NarYethz (6. März 2009)

ich persönlich muss sagen, den einzigen vorteil, den RoM gegenüber WoW hat ist, dass es nix kostet. find die story lausig.. die grafik is auch nich unbedingt der renner (was zwar bei wow auch ist, finds aber bei wow trotzdem schöner) und es ist teils noch sehr verbuggt, was sich aber durch beta entschuldigen lässt.
support hab ich bei RoM auch nich mehr. Das allernervigste finde ich persönlich ist, dass Mounts oder Pets nicht dauerhaft sind und alles Kristalle kostet, wo wir wiederum bei RL-Geld wären, wodurch RoM seinen einzigen Vorteil schon wieder am verlieren ist.
mfg


----------



## Garziil (6. März 2009)

Habe RoM mal angetestet. Ich finde es persönlich nicht so pralle. Man kommt ins spiel, hat nen kleines Tutorial um mit den Bewegungen klar zu kommen. Aber danach ist es echt zu überladen. Alles auf einem Haufen. Infos, Infos, Infos, Infos, das hier, das da. Talentpunkte, Berufe, etc.
Es ist einfach zu viel auf einmal. Mal eben in eine neue Spielwelt abtauchen und entspannen ist für mich dort jedenfalls fehlanzeige. Das Kampfsystem mit dem automatischen auf den Gegner zurennen finde ich ehrlich gesagt lächerlich. Allgemein ist dieses Spiel absolut nicht mein Geschmack und schon wieder von der Festplatte verschwunden.


----------



## Treymoure (7. März 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> ...Aber danach ist es echt zu überladen. Alles auf einem Haufen. Infos, Infos, Infos, Infos, das hier, das da. Talentpunkte, Berufe, etc.
> Es ist einfach zu viel auf einmal. ... Das Kampfsystem mit dem automatischen auf den Gegner zurennen finde ich ehrlich gesagt lächerlich. ...



Klar und jeder der noch das erste mal WoW spielt, dem gehts auch nicht anders. Hättest Du vorher mal die Anleitung gelesen wärs net so viel was Dich überrumpelt hätte - obendrein sind dafür die Questtexte da - da wird einem das Zeug erklärt - läuft halt nicht immer nur nach dem Prinzip "Der da war böse, deswegen töte ihn und auch gleich noch 5645685448 seiner Gegner und wen Du fertig bist fängst von vorn an" - und das mit dem zum Gegner laufen beim Angriff ist nur eine "Erleichterung" der Bedienung - kann man mit 3 Klicks abschalten (genau so viele wie man in WoW z.B. braucht um automatische Selbstzauber zu aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - Sorry aber die comments hinken - wenn man nem Spiel keine Chance geben will und nach "Fehlern" und "unschönheiten" sucht ist es klar das man welche findet


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. März 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> wow is mittlerweile der größte müll nur noch hartz4 ler die meinen in sw puff zu spielen und nichtmal wissen was rp is. ausserdem das neue addon is so schrott überhaupt keine herausforderungen die schwer sind alles total vereinfacht



na meine herren, da kennt sich aber einer aus. *daumen hoch*

ehrlich, ich bin beeindruckt.


----------



## Pandmm (7. März 2009)

was soll ich den dazu sagen mit meinem schlechten deutsch : ) ich fange mal so an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich spiele wow hab rom ausprobiert und finde es na ja fast wie wow warum soll ich dann mit wow aufören? weil es kein geld kostet für mich kommt es nicht in frage weil ich es mir leisten kann wow zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wow finde ich auch bsile zu leicht gemacht das jeder nach 3 monaten mit dem besten equpt rumspringt was mann bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss noch zu den 60 zeiten hatte ich nach 1 jahre noch kein lila teil an .)  
aber auf den punkt .) finde wei schon erwähnt wow besser wer es nicht gun findet soll das spielen was ihm spass macht ist ein freis land noch .) und jeder hat seinen freien willen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder soll testen probeiren und selbst entschieden was er mag und nicht .) 
die leute weden immer schreiben und ihre meinung äusern aber mann solte die meinungen sich anhören druchlesen aber was mann im endefekt macht oder spielt das leigt nur an einem selbst 
so Amen gn8 .)


----------



## ShionCrimson (7. März 2009)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab^^
Ich habe bis vor ca 3 Monaten WoW gespielt, habe dann aufgehört einfach weil mich das spiel nurnoch genervt hat hat. (Abgesehen vom DK, der besten Klasse wie ich finde die es im Spiel gibt.) 
Vor allem aber ging mir die Community auf den Zwickel. Von daher hoffe ich inständig dass die meisten davon bei WoW bleiben^^
Was an RoM -was währe ein MMO ohne Kürzel...- reizt ist dass es vieles gibt was man bei WoW gefordert hat und nie bekommen hat. Housing zB. ist eine geniale Sache.
Und die Dreckssäcke, die einem Erze klauen... die gibt es überall. Und nirgendwo mehr als in WoW.


----------



## El Pollo Diablo (7. März 2009)

ShionCrimson schrieb:


> Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab^^
> Ich habe bis vor ca 3 Monaten WoW gespielt, habe dann aufgehört einfach weil mich das spiel nurnoch genervt hat hat. (Abgesehen vom DK, der besten Klasse wie ich finde die es im Spiel gibt.)
> Vor allem aber ging mir die Community auf den Zwickel. Von daher hoffe ich inständig dass die meisten davon bei WoW bleiben^^
> Was an RoM -was währe ein MMO ohne Kürzel...- reizt ist dass es vieles gibt was man bei WoW gefordert hat und nie bekommen hat. Housing zB. ist eine geniale Sache.
> Und die Dreckssäcke, die einem Erze klauen... die gibt es überall. Und nirgendwo mehr als in WoW.



Oh Gott ich sehe schon.. da sprechen fast nur ECHTE WoW Experten!

Zur Information Bliizard patcht die Grafik von WoW einmal komplett für "High-End" Rechner in Patch 3.1. dann wird es möglich sein die Grafik auf so eine Art "ultimate" Stufe zu setzten, wodurch für Leute mit besseren Rechnern sich die Grafik erheblich verbessern soll. Ferner werden sämtliche Rüstungssets dahingehend verbessert, dass die Rüstungen nicht mehr so "aufgemalt" aussehen.

Weiterhin wurde die "Erz-Story" an der sich hier unendlich viele regelrecht aufgeilen, wobei es sich meiner Meinung nur um eine Kleinigkeit handelt, in WoW zumindest gepatcht so dass die Regel wer zuerst da ist malt zuerst gilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, was nur fair ist! 

Also ich finde RoM nicht schlecht, allerdings hat es ähnliche Krankheiten wie Age of Conan, ab Level 30,33 fängt die Quest Dichte an rapide zu schrumpfen. Man kommt nicht mehr weiter und wenn ich grinden will, spiele ich eher Silkroad.
Das gab es in WoW nicht in diesem Ausmaße, auch zum Release nicht.

Von daher ist RoM zumindest im Moment noch nichts für mich.
Weiterhin die Community von WoW, oder allgemein von einem MMO über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist dasselbe als würde man sagen alle Deutschen sind Nazis, oder alle Polen würden klauen, dass ist meiner Meinung nach kein schlüssiges Argument und totaler Schwachsinn!
Es gibt überall solche und solche!

Wenn ihr schon, WoW mit RoM vergleichen wollt was meiner Meinung nach viel zu früh ist, dann erkundigt euch vorher und bleibt wenigstens bei den Tatsachen!

P.S.: Das Housing ist im Moment noch sinnlos in RoM! Da finde ich das von HdRO viel besser!


----------



## dedennis (7. März 2009)

Ultimate Mode????

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt die kommen ja nicht mal mit der jetzigen Grafik zurecht weil die Server ausgelastet sind und dann noch mehr Grafik dann hat man bestimmt ne FPS von 5 oder so


----------



## El Pollo Diablo (7. März 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> Ultimate Mode????
> 
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt die kommen ja nicht mal mit der jetzigen Grafik zurecht weil die Server ausgelastet sind und dann noch mehr Grafik dann hat man bestimmt ne FPS von 5 oder so



Also die WoW Server sind stabil mach dir mal keine Gedanken bei Blizzard sitzen keine Amateure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treymoure (7. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Also ich finde RoM nicht schlecht, allerdings hat es ähnliche Krankheiten wie Age of Conan, ab Level 30,33 fängt die Quest Dichte an rapide zu schrumpfen. Man kommt nicht mehr weiter und wenn ich grinden will, spiele ich eher Silkroad.
> Das gab es in WoW nicht in diesem Ausmaße, auch zum Release nicht.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Das Housing ist im Moment noch sinnlos in RoM! Da finde ich das von HdRO viel besser!




Also das mit dem Questloch ist mir garnet aufgefallen... was aber sicher auch an den Dailies liegt, die man ja von Beginn an machen kann... dazu halt - wenn man nicht nur solo unterwegs sein will immer hier und da mal noch ein Level in ner Instanz... aber okay denke das ist auch Klassenabhängig wie gut man was fndet - hab als Heiler halt da net so die Probleme.... und zum Thema grinden... k.a. ob's nur mir so geht, aber speziell bei WoW ist man doch recht viel am "grinden" - indirekt eben, weil man irgendwelchen Questdrops hinterher jagd, die einfach net droppen wollen (auch wenn man die "richtigen" Mobs haut)

Housing ist klar in DAoC/HdRO/... besser aber die Tatsache, das es überhaupt welches gibt, bringt dem Spiel schonmal nen Pluspunkt gegenüber WoW find ich - und so sinnfrei isses auch garnet - Du hast eben ein Zuhause - zum Klassen wechseln - zusätzlicher "Bank" in Form von Aufbewahrungstruhen und es gibt imho auch Items die eben nicht nur zum Lagern/verschönern da sind.

Ich will bei weitem nicht die Meinung einzelner hier kaputt machen und versuchen sie zu überzeugen wie toll dch ROM ist - jedem das seine ist schon richtig, aber viele Sachen die im Tread stehen (Tread nict Post ^^) sind einfach mal Müll - teilweise wird was bei einem bemängelt, was beim anderen in der gleichen oder gar "schlimmeren" Form vorkommt (mal so die Sachen wie Erzklau etc. - bevor's net gepatcht wurde von Schneesturm (nach 4 Jahren) wars da genauso mies)


----------



## Imseos (7. März 2009)

Ok habs mir auch mal angeschaut also Buffed heft auf DVD rein und install---> OK patchen war schon ne herausfoderung aber keine endgültig hinderniss
Char erstellt kommt net an die vom AOC heran aber im Vergleich zu WoW net schlecht aber die klassen sind halt nix besonderes. Dann das housing getestet und meine wertung 2/10 in Vergleich zu HDRO da das kein housing ist sondern eher Rooming wenn ihr versteht was ich meine da keiner mein haus sieht = 0Poser und heimat gefühl.

Kommen wir zum Itemshop bis jetzt habe ich kein Problem damit aber wenn es nicht soviel sinnvolle sachen gibt zu kaufen aber meine Befürchtung ist, wenn niemand denn shop groß nutzt und als student sagt man da doch lieber mal 2 h farmen als 10 euro ausgeben und als schüler sofort farmen statt zahlen ^^ dann hat der Betreiber ein ganz großes Prob...

Die Lösung auf betreiberseite : -mächtigere Items einführen (Größere exp potions etc)
                                             -seltener Items (Großes Pferd Nashorn blinkendes schwert oä)
                                             -spielentscheidende Items einführen (Megaimbaichgehnichtmehrtot-Rüstung oder IchonehitteganzeRaids-Schwerter)

Das soll kein Flame werden aber mal ehrlich wer kauft sich mehr als das perma mount für echtes geld ?


----------



## Schattenwächter (7. März 2009)

Ich werde mir RoM auch mal bei release ansehen, aber ich werde definitiv bei WOW bleiben. Hab halt auch nach meinen 2 Jahren Spielzeit immer noch viel freude daran. Und da ich ja auch jede Klasse kennenlernen möchte. RoM werde ich dan sicherlich, wen es mir dan zusagt, nebenbei mal zur abwechslung spielen.


----------



## Bighorn (8. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Das soll kein Flame werden aber mal ehrlich wer kauft sich mehr als das perma mount für echtes geld ?




Wie weit hast den gespielt? 
Es dauert nicht lange und du kommst mit deinen Taschen nicht mehr klar, viel zu wenig Platz. Da kommt dann der Itemshop ins Spiel.
Da kannst die Tasche dann mieten, wohl gemerkt NICHT kaufen.
Richtig gute Runen um Waffen und Kutten zu bestücken gibts auch nur im Shop, so geht es grade weiter.

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe bei WoW, da habe ich meine 14Euro monatlich und somit keine Nachteile gegenüber dennen die ihren Char im Itemshop bestücken.
Muß mir dann auch nicht anhören ich lasse mich von den Itemshop-Zahler durch Inis ziehen ...

Zugegeben seine eigene Bude bzw die Gildenunterkunft hat Blizz schon zu Classic-Zeiten versprochen und 4 Jahe später wartet man immer noch drauf. Aber das Zimmerchen bei RoM ist nun auch nicht so der Bringer.

Blizz hat nun endlich Bergbau gepatcht , jetzt soll ich bei RoM wieder bis zu einer halben Minute vor den Rohstoffen verbringen und das nicht nur vor Erz ?


mein Fazit:
Wer einen Überblick über seine Euros behalten möchte zahlt lieber monatlich, wer gelegentlich etwas zocken möchte und garkein Geld liegen lassen möchte (ca 10Euro fürs Spiel abgesehen) spielt RoM, hat dabei mit sehr vielen Berufen seine Spaß aber leider auch jeden Mitspieler zur potentiellen Konkurenz.
Was sich in RoM noch ändert bleibt bis zum Release am 19.03. abzuwarten. Was letzendlich aus RoM wird werden patches und AddOns zeigen. Ebenso was den anfänglichen Hype um das Spiel betrifft siehe WAR und AoC.


----------



## ikarus275 (8. März 2009)

NarYethz schrieb:


> find die story lausig..



Es gibt eine Story bei RoM ?


----------



## Dreet (8. März 2009)

> Wurde ja in Uldaman auch bereits ein Boss als "Raidzerstörer" angekündigt



Was Uldaman is ne Raid-Ini??^^
Ich glaube du meinst Ulduar oder?
Uldaman is ne 5er im Ödland(glaub ich)^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. März 2009)

Dreet schrieb:


> Was Uldaman is ne Raid-Ini??^^
> Ich glaube du meinst Ulduar oder?
> Uldaman is ne 5er im Ödland(glaub ich)^^



Jo stimmt is im Ödland im östlichen Königreich^^


Die Story in RoM ist nur ein Alibi Abklatsch...


----------



## Serol (8. März 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> (ca 10Euro fürs Spiel abgesehen)




Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut du dich auskennst......


----------



## Hellshui (8. März 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Ich denke sind nicht grade wenig da ich persönlich viele kennen die mit WoW nicht mehr zufrieden sind (schlechter support, zu leicht geworden usw.) und diese zocken jetzt RoM
> 
> MFG
> TB


zu leicht geworden xD das will ich bei ulduar hörn


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. März 2009)

hoffentlich bekommt ihr die ganzen kiddies die nix monatlich zahlen wollen/können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (8. März 2009)

@ikarus275: Das Mount kostet nun nur noch 1650 Phirusmünzen.

Für 2h kannste dir aber auch ein Mount mieten, für extrem günstige 3000 Ingamegold! Das hast du mit einer 28er Levelquest schon wieder raus!


----------



## Bighorn (9. März 2009)

Serol schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut du dich auskennst......




9.95 Euro bei Amazon *klugscheiß*


----------



## Schwartenmaster (9. März 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> 9.95 Euro bei Amazon *klugscheiß*



Das war eher darauf bezogen, dass RoM kostenfrei ist und du mit dem Download weiterspielen kannst.
Die Version für knappe 10 Euro ist nur für Leute die noch zusätzlich eine kleine Spielerei angehängt haben wollen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. März 2009)

Eine Verkaufsversion für kleines Geld ist in jedem Fall clever und so wird dann auch wirklich jeder auf das Spiel aufmerksam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rahoeins (9. März 2009)

Hallo 

Ich lese hier viel über WoW und RoM.

Seit anfangs 2005 spiele ich nun WoW. Ich habe in den ca. 20 Jahren in denen ich nun gerne am Computer Spiele noch nie ein Game gehabt das ich so lange gespielt habe. WoW ist das Vorbild von RoM das merkt man auf Schritt und Tritt. Aber ich stelle auch fest dass World of Warcraft nun langsam ausgelutscht ist. Es macht langsam keinen Spass mehr weil nichts neues mehr geboten wird.  Vor allem die CM verkommt immer mehr. Man sucht keine Magiere oder andere Char Klassen mehr, man sucht Imba Spieler und man fordert gleich die Mitteilung der gebotenen DPS. Viele verschwinden aus Gruppe wenn der erste Wipe kommt ohne was zu sagen. Man streitet sich um Items ohne Ende. Es geht nur noch darum möglichst schnell viel ab zu greifen wenn möglich ohne Aufwand. So war es am Anfang nicht. Das sind Sachen die man erst seit ca. einem Jahr erlebt. Ich glaube, dass das daher kommt weil viele schon ohne Aufwand den Max LvL erreicht haben in dem sie von Freunden und Gilde geschleppt wurden bis sie 80 waren. 

Ich habe auch angefangen mit RoM und mir gefällt das Game. Es kommt ein wenig der Fun von den ersten WoW Zeiten rüber wo man sich noch gefreut hat über das erreichen eines weiteren Levels und über das betreten des nächsten Landes. Das Spiel hat aber noch einige Fehler aber denkt bitte daran, wir befinden uns immer noch in der Betaphase. WoW hat selbst heute nach so langer Zeit noch immer Probleme. Wenn ich da nur an die Probleme mit den InI Servern denke wo man einfach nicht rein kann.

Die Sache mit dem Shop ist für mich auch Ok denn ich habe nicht die Illusion dass die Leute da Monat um Monat arbeiten um uns ein nettes Geschenk zu machen. Es hat alles seinen Preis sei es Hardware oder Manpower. Das muss sich auszahlen sonst geht es nicht. Ich finde es Ok dass Leute die es sich leisten können (ich glaube das sind 98% der Spieler) ein mal 40 Euro aus zu geben denn wenn ich mal zusammenzähle was denn WoW insgesamt gekostet hat ...........  !! Die anderen 2% haben die Möglichkeit im Gegensatz zum Vorbild umsonst mit zu spielen wenn auch nicht so komfortabel. 


Fazit:

Mir macht RoM Spass, habe nebenher im Moment noch meinen WoW Account den ich aber in wenigen Wochen kündigen werde wenn der Spielspass im neuen Game anhält denn dann Spiele ich WoW automatisch wenig bis nicht mehr.


Ich kann euch nur empfehlen es euch selber an zu schauen und euch eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

Raho

PS: Zu den Namen der Chars und Gilden ist es doch ok wenn viele den selben Namen wieder verwenden. Ich werde ev. auch den Namen meiner Gilde wieder verwenden wenn ich wieder eine gründen sollte denn ich habe ein Forum mit diesem Namen inkl. I-Net Adresse.


----------



## Ceset (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Von einem Spiel mit hoher Questdichte und *keinerlei GrindPhasen* zu einem Grinder in westlicher Verpackung. Näääää.
> Dann lieber doch was richtiges, und nicht so ein F2P Mist, das eh nur von überall irgendwas kopiert, zusammenwürfelt, und denkt jetzt alles besser zu machen.



Du spielst noch nicht lange WOW oder?
Sagt Dir "Ehrfürchtig bei Argentumdämmerung" was?

Das (Ruf-)Gegrinde ist zwar in Wotlk deutlich besser geworden, aber trotzdem noch da (Söhne Hordirs z.B.)


----------



## Serol (9. März 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> wer gelegentlich etwas zocken möchte und garkein Geld liegen lassen möchte (ca 10Euro fürs Spiel abgesehen) spielt RoM



Dies hier hört sich für eine Person an die das Spiel nicht kennt als MÜSSTE man 10 Euro fürs Spiel investieren was überhaupt nicht der Fall ist! Man kanns genauso gut Kostenlos runterladen.

Und genau das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag ausdrücken und klarheit gegenüber denen verschaffen die das Spiel in keinsterweise kennen und sich diesen thread anschauen!



Mfg Serol


----------



## nhomizz (13. März 2009)

Ich find RoM sehr geil, werd mir abjetzt 14euro im monat sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## lucifermaycry (13. März 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> Ich find RoM sehr geil, werd mir abjetzt 14euro im monat sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man ehrlich ist steht es WoW wirklich nicht stark nach. Klar WoW is das bessere Game, aber die Kluft ist kleiner geworden.


----------



## Batrion (13. März 2009)

Also ich Persöhnlich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört und mit RoM angefangen, ich habe zwar nicht wegen RoM mit WoW aufgehört, aber es ist bei mir halt so.
WoW ist einfach langweilig, du stehst in Dalaran und wartest bis du mal für 30 minuten Obsi 25er nen Raid findest


----------



## Neneko89 (13. März 2009)

Wie es vor vielleicht einer Woche erst ne Umfrage dazu gab...


----------



## Orag1 (14. März 2009)

Hallo da!, 

ohne auf die letzen "Vorposter" zu achten, muss ich sagen, dass ich ROM eigentlich nur wegen den Leuten, die mit mir das Spiel anschnupperten, spiele.
Ist halt was anders eine komplette Gruppe zu sehen von denen zu alle Mitglieder aus deinem RL kennst.

Ob ich und meine Freunde es jedoch lang spielen werden hängt schlicht und ergreifend von der Entwicklung ab.

Gru Orag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (14. März 2009)

Interessant wäre an dieser Stelle wieviele Leute nach einem Quartal spielen und wiviel % dieser LEute dann auch aus WoW sind.


----------



## Dominau (14. März 2009)

alos ich bin schon eine zeit von wow weg,
seit warhammer drausen ist xD

neben bei spiele ich auch noch RoM da es mir sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Looklike (14. März 2009)

mhhh man kann nicht sagen wieviel spieler durch die werbung von buffed nach rom gegangen sind...werden ein pahr sein...zumindest hat der billige abklatsch von wow 10 min spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (14. März 2009)

Ich hab Rom 30 Minuten angetestet, und habs dann wieder aufgegeben.. Diese Kitsch-grafik ist ja mal der oberhammer - trotzd ass ich auch wow spiele, diese laufenden pilze und dieser 08/15 Sound der aus der büchse kommt und sich total scheppernd anhört, das hab ich nicht länger ertragen..


----------



## Melian (14. März 2009)

Serol schrieb:


> tjo viele übersehen den Beta-status.
> 
> Ich geb euch mal nen Tipp: geht auf Youtube und schaut euch einfach mal Betavideos von WoW etc. an.
> 
> ...




Warum zur Hölle konnte man dann Rom schon die ganze Zeit spielen? Ich dachte bis vor 3 tagen rom sei schon längst draussen. WErbung dazu gibts doch auch schon seit monaten.

warum können wir die chars aus der beta mitnehmen ind ie releaseversion? 

Also irgendwei.. das Schlagwort Beta bei Rom ist von mir aus gesehen nur ein Vorwand, damit sie etwaige Fehler erklären können.

"ihr könnt zwar eure chars behalten, esf unkktioniert auch alles soweit, aber wir sind noch in der betaphase, also halt die klappe und mecker nich rum, wenn du noch nen fehler findedst"..
Sogar der itemshop gibts schon. LOL?

eine beta sieht anders aus.


----------



## Lichtdrache (14. März 2009)

ich habe auch gestern rom gezockt ne stunde lang aber dann hab ich auch aufgehört.

die grafik wie in jeden chinafarmgame aus asien und das duale  ging mir auch auf den sack.

den die nebenklasse umständlich lvln anstatt dual wie auch in gildwars und china zeichenschrift in manchen quests  und kampfanzeige und die versprochenen housing zu beginn aber aber wo man zum nächten ort latzen musste um es zu kaufen das war echt zu viel.

und die quests die waren blöder als wow nur grind quests mit lauf nach a und b und diamanten kaufen mit überweisung und scheissmounts ohne die diamanten scheise no wai.

bleibe lieber bei wow und werde mir aber war 10tage test holln.

war scheint da mehr spass zu machen als rom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rom ist meiner meinung nach nur sehr billger versuch wow und war zu klaun und dabei versagt haben.

spass ist da was anderes.

und generel  vertraue frogster net die haben schon immer mmoschrott gemacht.


----------



## kingkong23 (14. März 2009)

Wartet 2 Monate dann kommen sie alle wieder zu WoW
Hab ROM 30 Min gezockt und dann wieder vom PC geschmissen weil es einfach nur Schlecht ist


----------



## Lichtdrache (14. März 2009)

das meine ich ja.

da hol ich mir lieber WAR.

habs auch raus geschmissen.

wer ne gute alternative zu wow sucht spielt war oder HDRO machen mehr spass und man hat mehr davon.


----------



## Schlamm (14. März 2009)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Wartet 2 Monate dann kommen sie alle wieder zu WoW
> Hab ROM 30 Min gezockt und dann wieder vom PC geschmissen weil es einfach nur Schlecht ist


Ich glaub das nicht was ich da lese.......RoM kostet NIX, gar NIX. WoW kostet den Account und jeden Monat 12Euro(!) . Das Argument Itemshop zieht nicht weil es da hauptsächlig Kosmetik für den Char ist.
Desweiteren sind wir noch in der Beta...

@Lichtdrache: Klar ist das Duale Klassensystem neu und zunächst gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil es halt anders ist. Einfach nur verblendet und festgesetzt die Meinung von dir...Was ein Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht oder wie heißt es...


----------



## Lichtdrache (15. März 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich glaub das nicht was ich da lese.......RoM kostet NIX, gar NIX. WoW kostet den Account und jeden Monat 12Euro(!) . Das Argument Itemshop zieht nicht weil es da hauptsächlig Kosmetik für den Char ist.
> Desweiteren sind wir noch in der Beta...
> 
> @Lichtdrache: Klar ist das Duale Klassensystem neu und zunächst gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil es halt anders ist. Einfach nur verblendet und festgesetzt die Meinung von dir...Was ein Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht oder wie heißt es...



von wegen verblendet naja ich bin kein freund dualer klassensysteme habe dashalb auch gild wars beendet nach probezeit weil es mir nicht gefiel.

und rom naja beta ist da was anderes wie gesagt wurde nach beta werden immer die chars im ende gelöscht nicht dann in die vollversion.

und die werbung habs mehr mals gelesen epices abenduer nen haus von beginn an und f2p naja da war ich verblendet und @schlamm itemshop ist nicht nur stlye sondern kannst auch nur dort für diamanden auch nen permmount holln nenevertrag zu nen 2stöckigen haus und mehr.

und die mickrigen spells die man noch hochlvln muss  mit talentpunkten das sollte eingendlich nicht sein bei westlichen mmos  weshalb ich bei aion lock und talentlvln aufgehört habe obwohl bis zu nen bestimmten punkt spassig war.

rom ist nur bilig und @schlamm ich  habe das fast 6 std erragen bis es mir zu viel wurde und spiel mal gildwars und vergleiche es mit rom da merkst den unterschied hab gildwars gespielt um mir ne meinung zu duale in rom zu bilden.


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2009)

Lichtdrache, es ist natürlich auch schwierig an einem Spiel gefallen zu finden wenn man das so angeht wie du.

Klar gibts im Itemshop Permanente Mounts. Aber wer brauch die? Die sind eigentlich genauso unnötig wie das 2-stöckige Haus, das Einfärben der Rüstung oder sonstiger Nippes.

Was ich sagen will: Mit der eigentlichen Qualität eines Spiels hat das alles nichts zu tun.

Dass dir das duale Klassensystem nicht gefällt, ist wieder ne ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Schlamm (15. März 2009)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> rom ist nur bilig und @schlamm ich  habe das fast 6 std erragen bis es mir zu viel wurde und spiel mal gildwars und vergleiche es mit rom da merkst den unterschied hab gildwars gespielt um mir ne meinung zu duale in rom zu bilden.


Ich habe auch Guild Wars gespielt, drei Jahre sogar. Die Dualsysteme von Guild Wars und RoM sind grundverschieden. Guild Wars setzt mehr auf Taktik da man nur 8 Skills in den Leisten hat, RoM ist von der Spielidee schon ganz anders. Das heißt nix anderes, dass die Dualsysteme schon von der Spielbasis nicht gleich sein können.
Auch wird Guild Wars durch Addons finanziert, weswegen es natürlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehr Qualität aufweisen kann. 

Klar ist RoM billig, aber wenn das Konzept hier funktioniert kann sich das noch ändern.


----------



## Infecto (15. März 2009)

Ich frage mich nur, wie die Server bezahlt werden, wenn der Item-Shop kein muss für Rüssis sind ? Man kann nicht 3 Jahre lang ein MMORPG online haben was F2P ohne Einnahme wie z.B aus einem Item-Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
belehrt mich eines besseren wie das bei RoM funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (15. März 2009)

Infecto schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wie die Server bezahlt werden, wenn der Item-Shop kein muss für Rüssis sind ? Man kann nicht 3 Jahre lang ein MMORPG online haben was F2P ohne Einnahme wie z.B aus einem Item-Shop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es gibt ja auch mehr als genug Leute, die der Versuchung eines PermMounts und anderem Prestige nicht widerstehen können. Die Leute kaufen sich dann regelmäßig Zeug im Itemshop. So finanziert sich. Ein Teil der Leute erkauft sich einen Vorteil und sichert sich den Status, dafür schenken sie den anderen Spielern ein kostenloses Spiel. Welche Seite man wählt muss jeder selber entscheiden. Da ich aber kein Freund halber Sachen bin würde ich mir in RoM Items kaufen und das will ich nicht. Wenn ich nicht normal alles aus dem Spiel rausholen kann, sondern nur durch Kaufen von Inhalten, dann werde ich das Spiel nicht spielen. ja ich weiß, cih bezahl monatlich 11€ für WAR im Abo, aber das ist weniger als wenn ich mir monatlich Zeug kaufen würde.


----------



## Infecto (15. März 2009)

Ich glaube, dass funktioniert auf Dauer überhaupt nich...es werden bestimmt viel mehr Leute das Spiel spielen, die nicht bezahlen ! Und die Minderheit, die etwas kaufen reicht auf Dauer sicher nicht aus.


----------



## Lichtdrache (15. März 2009)

so sehe ich das auch.

nun spile die zwar f2p aber man cseine sachen bein nen shop kaufen muss wie es in asien gang und gäbe ist lasse ich meine finger.

un es es billiger nen war und wowabo aber zu haben als sich für kreditkarte und so sich nur vorteile zu verschaffen ob wohl es besser wäre sich das nicht zu kaufen.

genau das ist das erfolgsrezept bei wow und das schafft bis auf war und hdro leider keiner zu kappiern.

den sich vorteile für reales geld zu kaufen macht auf dauer net glücklich.


----------



## Irn-Bru (15. März 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich habe RoM nur ca. 30 min gespielt. Die furchtbare Grafik und die seltsamen Animationen und das ganze Asiastyle bling bling hat mich doch sehr abgeschreckt. Jo ich weiss etwas oberflächlich und ich bin mir sicher das es ganz nett zu spielen ist, allerdings stören mich die oben genannten Punkte zu sehr als das ich es weiter spielen möchte.


----------



## Thufeist (15. März 2009)

Angelfury schrieb:


> Auch wenns momentan bissl nen Durchhänger hat bietet kein andres MMORPG annähernd was wow bieten kann.



Das beste MMO ist und bleibt Ultima Online..
Da kommt nicht mal WoW heran..
Und soviel bietet WoW auch nicht, alles läuft aufs Farmen hinaus..


----------



## Tohr1 (15. März 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Das beste MMO ist und bleibt Ultima Online..
> Da kommt nicht mal WoW heran..
> Und soviel bietet WoW auch nicht, alles läuft aufs Farmen hinaus..



Dann sag mir mal bitte warum WoW die Nr. 1 ist bei den mmo´s

Weil einfach besser ist als die anderen mmo´s

11 Mio Spieler das sollte als beweiß reichen.

WoW 4 Ever


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2009)

Infecto schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wie die Server bezahlt werden, wenn der Item-Shop kein muss für Rüssis sind ? Man kann nicht 3 Jahre lang ein MMORPG online haben was F2P ohne Einnahme wie z.B aus einem Item-Shop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1. Es wird eine Box für 10,- in den Handel kommen. Darin sind einige Bonusitems sowie ein gedrucktes Handbuch und eine Weltkarte. Einige werden sich die sicher schon wegen dem Handbuch und dem Sammelaspekt holen, andere werden das Teil beim Bummeln im örtlichen Elektromarkt einfach mal mitnehmen und testen ("Laufkundschaft" is das Stichwort) - Für nen Zehner kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.

2. Es sind jetzt schon viele Leute mit permanenten Mounts aus dem Itemshop unterwegs, obwohl RoM immernoch im Beta-Status ist.

3. Sogenannte Pro-Gamer: Es gibt immer Leute, die ein Spiel möglichst professionell spielen wollen und die gerne viel Geld in ihre Chars stecken, sofern die Möglichkeit dazu besteht. Das ist zwar wohl nur ne kleine Randgruppe, aber hab letztens z.B. gelesen dass jemand bereits 200+ Euro in seinen Char investiert hat..

4. Einige Leute werden RoM spielen und sich vornehmen, kein echtes Geld zu investieren. Das wird nicht bei alle klappen, ein paar Euro fürs Umstylen des Chars oder ein paar Tränke werden schon mal anfallen.

Insgesamt denke ich also schon, dass sich das Spiel über Wasser halten kann. Aber ob das stimmt, wird die Zukunft zeigen.
Denke die Jungs hinter RoM haben das schon anständig ausgetüftelt und bringen kein Spiel auf den Markt, ohne sich vorher über den Markt und die Wünsche der Spieler informiert zu haben.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (16. März 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann



Sollen wir die jetzt Zählen?
Kp wie viele, bestimmt einige, andere Spielen beides, andere Hdro, andere War oder Tetris!
Who CARES!?


----------



## Askaril (16. März 2009)

Laut Blizz ... keiner, sonst gibt es eine schöne Formel um das zu berechnen:

(x³-PI/2+z³)²
--------------------------- 
((X²+f(x/y)*PI)²)³+n^n


oder so ähnlich


----------



## Mystasia (16. März 2009)

Askaril schrieb:


> Laut Blizz ... keiner, sonst gibt es eine schöne Formel um das zu berechnen:
> 
> (x³-PI/2+z³)²
> ---------------------------
> ...




Hahaha das ich net lache.
Blizzard war Dumm
""          ist   Dumm
""          und wird Dumm sterben.

Die meinen auch weil sie ein Lebendiges Comikheft geschaffen haben sind sie die Götter.
Auf meinem RoM Server sind zumindest sehr viele ehemalige WoWler.


----------



## OdesuBanane (16. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> was auf den ersten blick als vorteil erscheint rom ist f2p, doch in wirklichkeit ist man als spieler einfach total
> benachteiligt wenn man nicht bereit ist sein geld in den item-shop zu stecken.



Falsch!

Ich habe bisher keinen müden cent in das game gesteckt und bin besser als so mancher CashShop user. Mann muss es nur clever anstellen und schon kann man mit CS usern problemlos mithalten, oder diese eben noch überbieten.


----------



## Miamoto (16. März 2009)

Schon traurig was ich hier lese. Die einen meiden RoM, weil es F2P ist und die Qualität bei einem kostenlosen Spiel nicht stimmen kann. Die anderen meiden RoM, weil sie nicht genug Selbstbeherrschung mitbringen und fürchten richtig viel Schotter monatlich loszuwerden. Viele zerreißen sich hier das Maul, obwohl sie das Spiel nach eigener Aussage gerade mal 30 Minuten getestet zu haben (und erzählen was über das duale Klassensystem. Ja ne is klar. Nach 30 Minuten kannst du noch keine Klasse ausgewählt haben). Verdammt, warum schau ich eigentlich in diese saublöden Wow ist besser las dies und das Threads rein. Wow ist besser als Pizza, Wow ist besser als Grün, Wow ist sowieso besser als mein RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick68 (16. März 2009)

Ja Miamoto stimme dir voll und ganz zu.

Habe selbst über 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und irgendwann war die Luft raus.
Habe dann ROM angefangen zu spielen und bin ganz zufrieden damit.
Man kann aber nie alle unter einen Hut bekommen.
Die meisten die noch WoW spielen halten es für das non plus ultra.
Natürlich ist WoW der vorreiter und auch nicht schlecht ist halt der Platzhirsch und wird es wohl auch noch ne zeitlang bleiben.
Nur denke ich daß viele denken ROM ist schlecht und nix geht richtig und was weiß ich alles es wird permanent versucht ROM schlecht zu machen.
Viele bedenken aber dabei nicht das WoW am anfang auch nicht gerdade das gelbe vom Ei war.

Ich meine nur Leben und Leben lassen 

Wenns den WoWlern nicht gefällt gehen sie sowieso zurück sollen sie auch ist ihr recht und über die dummen Sprüche wegen ROM rege ich mich sowieso nicht auf.Viel meinen immer noch ROM muss gleich perfekt laufen auch wenns  in der Beta (noch) ist.

Na ja es gab gibt und wirds immer geben diejenigen die über alles und jeden ne schlechte Meinung haben.

Das wird auch mal  ein ende haben und dann ist wieder gut.
Wenns ROM schafft sich zu halten werden sie nicht zugeben sich getäuscht zu haben.
Geht ROM vor die Hunde sagen sie gleich " Ich habs ja gleich gesagt".

bis dann

Grüsse  Mick


----------



## AemJaY (16. März 2009)

ich spiele WoW Seit dem Euro Release.
Ich find das Spiel immer noch klasse.
Spiele auf meinem Rollenspiel realm Forscherliga und bin glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RoM Spiel ich nun auch schon seit 2 Wochen. Ich finds klasse und ich werde es sicherlich auch weiterhin zocken.
WoW werd ich aber nie ganz sein lassen, daher ich spiel beides im gesunden mase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (16. März 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Verdammt, warum schau ich eigentlich in diese saublöden Wow ist besser las dies und das Threads rein. Wow ist besser als Pizza, *Wow ist besser als Grün,* Wow ist sowieso besser als mein RL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaha, das mag heute noch stimmen! Morgen ist allerdings St. Patrick's Day!
Nein ernsthaft: Musste wirklich lachen. Das beschreibt recht gut, wie viele WoW-Spieler hier im Forum ihr Lieblingsspiel sehen.


----------



## Bartelme (16. März 2009)

hi, ich spiel momentan auch beides.

Die Ähnlichkeit ist nicht zu verkennen zwischen den beiden Spiel was einzelne Komponenten angeht wie z.Bsp Interface. Beide Spiele haben Ihren Reiz. WoW hat eine momentan besser Grafik, eine grössere Welt, mehr Server, mehr Spieler und ist wesentlich älter und damit umfangreicher.
RoM dagegen hat den Vorteil, dass es aus vielen Fehlern von Blizzard lernen konnte.

Den Vorteil von RoM sehe ich gegenüber WoW, dass es vor allem für Rollenspieler sehr geeignet ist. Die Möglichkeiten von RP ist bei WoW etwas eingeschränkt. Die Kleidungen von der WoLK ist monoton und fantasielos während bei RoM so wie bereits jemand erwähnte bunt und umfangreich.

Der Ansatz der eigenen Häuser und der Gildenburg (was in WoW schon lange angekündigt aber nie umgesetzt wurde) ist gerade für den Bereich RP sehr von Bedeutung und nett umgesetzt. Auch die Detais bei Kleidung und Häuseren gleicht einiges von der besseren Grafik in WoW aus.

Das Farmen dagegen ist ziemlich mühselig und aufwendig, und hält Dich sehr lange im Startgebiet, da Du viele Rohstoff brauchst für die weiterführenden Berufe. 

mein Fazit: Eine schöne Alternative zu WoW vor allem für Rollenspieler. Für Aktionspieler etwas zu monoton und langweilig. Eher ein ruhiges Spiel zur Entspannung.

Ich werde zukünfig auch beides spielen und bin dafür auch bereit, dasselbe Geld in RoM zu investieren wie in WoW, weil ich den Ansatz der Hersteller von RoM bis jetzt sehr gut finde, das man Geld inverstieren kann aber nicht muss und trotzdem in der Ausrüstung und den Stufen nicht im Nachteil ist.

PS: während ich bei WoW nur einen Account habe, kann ich in RoM endlich mit meinen Kindern zusammen spielen und wenn RoM noch etwas besser wird, denke ich, werden vor allem Gelegenheitsspieler und ältere Spieler über kurz oder lang wechseln.


----------



## Diebartdie (16. März 2009)

Also ich bin mit dem Spiel sehr zufrieden habe WoW seit der Beta gespielt und mit Ende diesem Monat wird es nicht mehr bezahlt da ich jetzt RoM zocken werde auch wenn ich einiges noch nicht ganz verstanden habe^^.


----------



## bias21 (16. März 2009)

Immer wieder erfrischend, solche Threads am grauen Arbeitstag ...

So dann mal meine wichtige Meinung: WOW war mal toll, WAR ist toll und RoM ist sehr interessant, gerade für arbeitende Menschen, die nicht 24/7 vor der Kiste sitzen können.

Aber mal ernsthaft, was soll dieser Thread?
Habe noch nie jemand diskutieren sehen, über ...

... ist Sat1 besser als RTL
... Softie's besser als Tempo
... Aral besser als Shell
... Edding besser als Stabilo
... O.B. ... äh ... gibt's da noch jemanden
... Maggi besser als Knorr

Aber macht ruhig weiter, ist sehr unterhaltsam ... fehlen nur noch die Hardcore-WOW-Defender.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. März 2009)

fühlt man sich denn nicht irgendwie verarscht, wenn man stundenlang für was hinarbeitet und jemand kauft sich das einfach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon alleine die neuen Items sind ja schlimm:
http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/content,45,neue_items.html

da kommt doch für den normalen Spieler gar keine Freude auf irgendwie?


----------



## Miamoto (16. März 2009)

Die Frage kann ich auch jedem WOWler stellen. Fühlt ihr euch nicht verarscht, jahrelang WOW zu spielen und aufeinmal kauft sich einer einen vollausgerüstet 80iger Char für ein paar Ökken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (16. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> fühlt man sich denn nicht irgendwie verarscht, wenn man stundenlang für was hinarbeitet und jemand kauft sich das einfach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eine Epicrüssi kann ich nicht kaufen, also die Basis für richtig gutes Equip musst du dir nach wie vor selber erspielen. Das sind nur kleine Boni. 
In WoW kannst du auch Items kaufen, bloss ist das bei RoM direkt in einem Shop und man brauch nicht erst ominösen Typen Sachen bei eBay abkaufen...


----------



## Favorit (16. März 2009)

RoM ist nur was für Leute die in WoW nix reißen weil sie zu schlecht sind oder aber keine Kohle haben für die moantlichen Gebühren. Dementsprechend hoch wird auch das Niveu der Community sein. Haha.


----------



## Schlamm (17. März 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> RoM ist nur was für Leute die in WoW nix reißen weil sie zu schlecht sind oder aber keine Kohle haben für die moantlichen Gebühren. Dementsprechend hoch wird auch das Niveu der Community sein. Haha.


Du hast RoM noch nicht gespielt oder?


----------



## saimin (24. April 2009)

Wie süß hier alle ihr Game verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist doch echt schnuppe wer was spielt oder wer was besser findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab auch Wow gezockt aber nur weil ich jetzt nicht mehr spiel heisst es nicht das ich es schlecht reden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nur weil ich jetzt Rom zock muss ich es doch nicht Himmelhoch loben nur weil da einer schreibt ähhh Rom is scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel Spass beim zocken euch egal was ihr spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santhuras (24. April 2009)

Lerona schrieb:


> also laut Hersteller und forenbeiträgen soll man sich im itemshup nur traänke und sonstiges kaufen können. buff food oder tränke zum schneller leveln.
> Rüstungen und Waffen soll man sich definitiv nicht kaufen können, damit die beser betuchten spieler keinen zu großen vorteil haben.
> 
> find ich gut
> ...





Naja es gibt im itemshop gegenstände die die waffen/rüstung weitaus stärker macht als ohne. Dafür kann man auch per phiriusmünzen (bekommt man für quests) die sachen kaufen und im auktionshaus sachen für Diamanten (Itemshop-währung)  verkaufen. wenn man gute sachen bekommt kann man so auch mal was im item-shop kaufen obwohl man kein geld ausgegeben hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McIce (9. Juni 2009)

hi gamer , ich möchte meine meinung auch mal kund tuen .... 

meine meinung ist das Rom >Momentan "noch"< WoW nicht ganz das wasser reichen kann, was die grafig und die möglichkeit zwischen rassen zu wählen betrifft !

Aber !

ich finde das , damit ich die möglichkeit habe RoM ganz ohne Real geld zu spielen um längen besser als bei WoW .... ich bin mom. 37/28 Lv und komme sehr gut klar .... die hilfe von höheren Lv'ern ist auch super gegeben ob es rüstungen, waffen oder tips u. hilfestellungen sind .

außerdem wenn es um das thema Wartung und so weiter geht .... finde ich auch das sich der RoM suport echt nen arsch aufreißt .....

Ganz nebenbei ">>Runes of Magic ist erst ein Halbes Jahr alt<<" Last uns das thema wieder aufnehmen wenn RoM das Alter von WoW heute Hat dann werden wir sehen wer wo bessere fortschritte gemacht hat !!! 

bis dahin Mfg LordIce ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (9. Juni 2009)

keine


----------



## Gnarak (9. Juni 2009)

Spiele WoW und werde das auch weiter so halten, weil sich halt über die Jahre dort eine nette Gilde zusammengefunden hat. RoM habe ich installiert, spiele es nebenbei und es gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Einfach mal die Entwicklung abwarten. 


Was mich nur abnervt, ist die andauernde Rumzickerei von WoW vs. RoM Fanboys ! Hallo ... jeder spielt das wozu er Lust hat und keiner wird überhaupt gezwungen irgendwas zu spielen ! Keiner wird von irgendwem genötigt für was auch immer Geld auszugeben. Wers mag tut es und wers nicht will lässt es. Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, oder ?


----------



## dedennis (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich spiele kein WOW mehr nach 3 Jahren muss ich sagen das es von Patch zu Patch dümmer wird. Richtige RP Server gibt es schon lange nimmer und mit so einem Kinderkram wie Friseur und Discokugel und dazu die Comicgrafik ist es nur noch ein Spiel für Kinder. Nach WotlK war es dann ganz aus mit der Lust WOW zu zocken. Nachdem ich in einem Monat meinen DK auf 80 hatte verlor ich ganz schnell die Lust und von dem schwierigkeitsgrad der Inis will ich mal gar nicht reden. In Naxx rennen die Größten Noobs herum aber es ist trozdem zu schaffen.

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen MMORPG bin ich auf ROM gestossen und ich muss sagen das es echt sau gut ist. Vorallem da man nicht gezwugen wird zu spielen weil man im Monat Geld bezahlt. Ich finde es gut das man sich im Item-Shop Diamanten kaufen kann um besser zu sein oder im AH diese auch gegen Gold kaufen kann. Somit ist man nicht gewungen was zu bezahlen sondern man kann sich alles erspielen (Gold farmen usw.).
Ob ich jetzt im Jahr ca. 130€ für WOW bezahle und nichtmal die ganze Zeit spiele oder mir in ROM mal was für 4 € könne ist schon ein großer Unterschied.

*Mein Fazit:*
ROM ist ein echt gutes Spiel das potenziall hat besser zu werden als WOW!
ROM bezahle ich nicht jeden Monat und ich werde auch nicht gezwungen mir Addons für 35 € zu kaufen weil ohne die ich nicht wirklich weiterspielen kann.
*ROM ist 100% kostenlos!!!* Ich muss mir ja nix kaufen ich kann mir ja auch durch Farmen und Tagesquest im AH Diamanten kaufen.
(Klar gibt es da noch viele Bugs aber die gibt es in WOW noch nach Jahren was für den Preis nicht sein darf)


----------



## Bogîr (9. Juni 2009)

Ich schliesse mich der Meinung von Gnarak an. Das rum gestreite geht einen echt auf die Nerven. WoW wäre besser oder sogar godlike als alle anderen Spiele. 

WoW, bzw Blizzard hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden, sondern von anderen zu damaliger Zeit,grossen Rollenspielen, wie zB AoC, Everquest oder sogar Baldurs Gate die besten und beliebsten Ideen gesammelt,verbessert und  in ihr Spiel implementiert. 

Ich finde die Diskussion das die Grafik in RoM kitschig wäre absolut müßig, da WoW mit der Comic-Grafik auch nimmer so zeitgemäß ist.

Von der Geschichte her, ja da muss ich allen WoW-Fans recht geben. Sie ist einfach stimmig und genial erzählt. Wobei die Hintergrund geschichte von RoM interessant ist.

Genauso wie ich jedem beipflichte, das RoM etwas zu sehr gehyped wurde. Aber ich finde die anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten bekommt Frogster immer besser in den Griff und RoM macht immer mehr Spass (meine Meinung).

Jeder soll das spielen worauf er lust hat und was ihm Spass macht. 

So wie ich ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört, aber nicht wegen RoM, sondern weil WoW langweilig geworden ist und nervig mit der absoluten Equipgeilheit.

Aber wie erwähnt jeder muss für sich raus finden was er amliebsten hat.

so long 

bogîr


----------



## Papstw3 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab noch in der Openbeta angefangen und bis 1ne Woche nach Release gespielt... aber auch wieder ganz schnell aufgehört.. // 
zuviele bug's // 
noch einfacher als wow (zumindest bis lvl 20) // 
zu hohe Prozessoranforderungen (mein alter Amd athlon 2500+, 2 gig ram) macht das nicht ruckelfrei mit...
keine anspruchsvollen q's (wow like)
Berufe brauchen unmengen an Ressource (farmen)
und man muss eigendlich nur grinden... um zu lvl'n


----------



## chucky176 (9. Juni 2009)

Papstw3 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch in der Openbeta angefangen und bis 1ne Woche nach Release gespielt... aber auch wieder ganz schnell aufgehört.. //
> zuviele bug's //
> noch einfacher als wow (zumindest bis lvl 20) //
> zu hohe Prozessoranforderungen (mein alter Amd athlon 2500+, 2 gig ram) macht das nicht ruckelfrei mit...
> ...



wie weit bist du in rom gekommen dass du grinden musstest? ich erinner mich noch an son spiel, flyff hiess es glaub ich, dort gab es alle 2 lvl eine quest...das ist vllt n  grindspiel, aber in RoM, musste ich bisher nie ohne grund mobs killen, es war bei mir bisher immer eine quest damit verbunden, und ich bin jetzt lvl 34/16. Grinden muss man, so wie ich gehört habe, erst ab 45+!

Also, in RoM gibt es immer unmengen quests, die auch oft mit nachfolgequests verbunden sind, und von den epischen quests möcht ich auch nix sagen, es sind genug da!

Und RoM macht mir ebenfalls viel mehr Spaß als WoW, denn wie schon von vielen vorpostern berichtet, finde ich die grafik von Wow auch ziemlich comichaft/kitschig im gegensatz zu RoM.

lg


----------



## Mo3 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal mit nem Freund zusammen RoM angespielt.
Uns hat aber das gewisse Etwas gefehlt das man eben bei Wow anders ist... z.B. fanden wir das Design ziemlich arg übertrieben bunt z.b. beim casten...

Ich finde RoM ist trotzdem das beste Free2Play Online Rollenspiel (weil es haalt auch viel von WoW hat..)!

mfg Mo3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (9. Juni 2009)

Von den Leuten  die "wechseln" werden doch eh mindestens und leider 90% zurück zu WoW finden, wartets ab!
Ein Spiel, wo man für bares Geld Gegenstände kaufen kann macht ein wahres MMORPG nicht wirklich aus und man verliert schnell den Spass, so ist meine Zukunftsprognose :/


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. Juni 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Ich denke sind nicht grade wenig da ich persönlich viele kennen die mit WoW nicht mehr zufrieden sind (schlechter support, zu leicht geworden usw.) und diese zocken jetzt RoM
> 
> MFG
> TB



Denke ich nicht ^^
Hab mit RoM angefangen und ich finde es, ich sage jetzt mal nicht so toll.
Bzw weniger als nicht toll


----------



## Oníshanu (9. Juni 2009)

Ich denke einige: Einmal um eine Abwechslung zu WOW zu haben andererseits weils natürlich "kostenlos" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (9. Juni 2009)

Letzten Monat einfach gefragt, wieso noch WoW verlängern? Keinen wirklichen Grund gefunden, also erstmal Abo wieder auslaufen lassen.

Aus meiner ehemaligen WoW Gilde ist nun noch einer in meine RoM Gilde eingestiegen und dem gefällt vor allem die Gildenburg mit den ganzen Möglichkeiten.
Verstehe es bis heute nicht warum sowas bei WoW nicht möglich war... ist doch anscheinend umsetzbar in einem Spiel, aber Hauptsache eSports und Arena drin haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was solls, so lange WoW auch weiterhin wie narrisch gekauft wird, wird Blizzard auch weiterhin nur einfach mehr Farmfutter rein bringen und nichts wirklich Neues - never change a running system...


----------



## Yiraja (9. Juni 2009)

ich habs angefangen un wieder zu wow gewechselt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich habs angefangen un wieder zu wow gewechselt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo, die Leute die RoM spielen sind Leute:
-Denen das Spiel einfach an sich gefällt
-Die sich durch den Itemshop besser machen wollen als andere
-Die überhaupt kein Geld ausgeben wollen
-Die ab und zu Geld ausgeben.

Allerdings hat es mir zu viele änlichkeiten mit WoW:
-Plumpe Grafik, dafür aber längst nicht den Style von WoW.
-Spielwelt wirkt plump, allerdings nicht authentisch

Ausserdem:
-Keine Besondere Eigenheit
-Eine Welt, die auf Neulinge wirkt wie der versuch WoW mit einem Hauch Asia Grinder zu vermischen (was aber später nichtmehr so ist)
-Sehr viele Goldspammer und Scammer, ausserdem überall Ressourcen ninjalooter.


Positives:
-Kostenlos
-Alternative zu WoW
-Später eine durchgehende Story
-Housing
-Mehr Gildenzusammenhalt durch u.a Burgen
-Man kann sich theoretisch keine Vorteile erkaufen, die man auch anders erlangen kann
-2 Klassen System
-Ein Tutorial
-Weniger bugs


----------



## Darkblood-666 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel seit über 4 Jahre Wow mir macht es immernoch spass. RoM hab ich 3Wochen dgespielt und fand es Öde.
Wenn ich dann vergleiche was viele andere sagen  dann kommt mir der Verdacht es liegt an jedem selbst, geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

Ulduar ist mir nichtmehr zu leicht und macht mir sehr viel Spass. Mein Gildenleben möchte ich auch nicht missen aber das liegt wohl an der Gilde die immerhin auch schon seit der Beta besteht. Wenn ich dauernd pech hätte mit schlecht organisierten Gilden die nix auf die reihe kriegen würd mir wohl auch ne Menge spass verloren gehn.


----------



## Soulfear (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich habe früher WoW gespielt und habe dann RoM entdeckt.
Zu erst gefiel es mir ganz gut und war vom Spielprinzip ganz gut.
Ich habe es ca 2-3 Wochen gespielt, danach ist mir die Lust irgendwie an dem Spiel vergangen.
Es fehlte irgendetwas! Nun spiele ich WoW, da man da mehr geboten bekommt und das nur für 13 Euro.
Bei RoM ist man irgendwann abhängig vom Item-Shop und dann gibt man wesentlich mehr als 13 Euro im Monat aus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
soulfear


----------



## Deadwool (10. Juni 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass RoM eine Alternative ist für Leute die genug haben von WoW. Dafür ist es zu ähnlich in der Grafik und in der Handhabung. Es fühlt sich an wie WoW und dennoch unterliegt es qualitativ deutlich. In der Zeit wo ich es angetestet habe und auch von den Screenshots und der Berichten her macht das 
Spiel auf mich einen etwas konzeptlosen Eindruck. Die Welt scheint keine Geschichte zu haben, sondern wirkt wie eine bunte Mischung  von verschiedenen Themen und Klischees. Hier ein verlassenes Kloster mit Geistern drin, da ein Piratenhafen etc.
Vielleicht täuscht der Eindruck und ich tue dem Spiel Unrecht mit dieser Meinung, denn ich habe es nur für eine kurze Zeit angespielt. Aber als Spieler der sich nach 4 Jahren WoW zu Tode langweilte war mir RoM einfach zu vertraut um daran Gefallen zu finden.

RoM ist vielleicht eine Alternative für Leute die kein WoW spielen weil sie die regelmässigen Kosten abschrecken, oder MMO unerfahren sind und einfach mal reingucken wollen in das Genre.


----------



## Samiross (17. Juni 2009)

also ich hab kein WoW gezockt ausser den char den ich bei nem kumpel hab (hat 2 accounts^^)
ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, das von den wenigen die wirklich komplett zu RoM übergelaufen sind, das wegen WotLk gemacht haben weil sie den DK assi fanden.


----------



## Alpax (17. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele (wieder) wow habe zwischendurch rom angefangen  .. aber aus 2 Gründen aufgehört

Eine Freundin hat unabhähig von mir auch mit rom angefangen wir haben das erst später durch labern erfahren ..

- man kann keinen Chartransfer auf andere Server machen

und 2tens

- Ich habe mich bei der Wahl der 2t-Klasse vertan ... habe jetzt aber schon einiges erreicht und möchte nicht nochmal neu anfangen ...

- man kann seine 2t-Klasse nicht ändern 

Ansonsten ist das Spiel aber ganz nett ... leider waren Magier am Anfang op was leider beim ersten Patch übelst generft wurde .. aber es macht trotzdem noch spass

Alles in Allem ist es ein nettes Spiel und für leute die keine 13 Euro investieren wollen ein toller Ersatz für WoW ... aber für mich nicht


----------



## Ardir (17. Juni 2009)

Ich  habe auch für kurze zeit RoM gespielt aber mich hats nicht lange gehalten weil ich WoW nochmal um weiten besser finde.
Ich finde aber das RoM schon ein paar ganz gute features hat nämlich 2 classen system und die Gildenburgen.
Mir fehlt aber eine 2. Fraktion und außerdem finde  ich das free2play system nicht so gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (17. Juni 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich auch WoW-Spieler. Seit etwa 3 Monaten spiele ich aber nicht mehr. Nun wollte ich wieder anfangen, aber da ich bald in den Urlaub fahre und es sich daher nicht mehr lohnt, eine Gamecard einzulösen, habe ich für morgen die Box-Version von Runes of Magic geordert.
Also gibt es bald einen weiteren WoW Spieler in Taborea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (17. Juni 2009)

Hab RoM ne kurze zeit gespielt, bzw einen magier auf 6 gelevelt dann hab ichs allerdings abgebrochen, war einfach zu fade : /
hoffe dass aion um klassen besser wird!

Mfg


----------



## RazZerrR (17. Juni 2009)

5


----------



## Rappi (17. Juni 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> 5



Pardon, aber könntest du noch einmal verdeutlichen, was du damit meinst?


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2009)

Spiel neben Wow auch ein bischen RoM und es gefällt mir zur Zeit recht gut.

Aber dennoch merkt man einfach das es kostenlos ist (Grafik, Spielmechanik, Steuerung und der Sound sind nicht gerade der Hammer)

Ich denke mal das es bei der MMO-Flut de über uns hereinbricht ziemlich schnell untergeht


----------



## Kölscher (17. Juni 2009)

sind sich ja alle mal einig das wow seit dem addon mist ist, pve ist zu leicht und pvp kaum spielbar wegen op chars.

trotzdem hat s was , irgendwie kommn die leude net von weg.

ich selber spiele auch ab und zu rom und war cs usw.

aber wow ganz aufhören ers mal net.

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt,obwohl ich als pvp ler mich nur noch am aufregen bin.

trotzdem werd ich in neue spiele reinschauen,wer weiss , vieleicht kommt bald ein spiel ..............


----------



## knusperzwieback (17. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das es bei der MMO-Flut de über uns hereinbricht ziemlich schnell untergeht



Naja, viele kosten halt richtig Asche und wenn man Gelegenheitsspieler ist und nicht "ganz oben" mitspielen muss (so wie ich *g*), ist man froh, wenn man nicht ca. 156 eus im Jahr fürs spielen raushauen muss.

Hab vorher ca. 2 Jahre nen Browsergame gespielt und finde die Grafik von RoM daher ganz gut. ;-)


----------



## RazZerrR (17. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Pardon, aber könntest du noch einmal verdeutlichen, was du damit meinst?



Das nicht viele gewechselt sind, sondern, wenn schon, beides spielen.


----------



## wowraider (17. Juni 2009)

was man hier so liest is RoM ja ganz nett aber ich denke schon: WoW ist und bleibt unerreichbar   für jedes andere Game!

das is einfach so.
man sollte auch net versuchen wow dermaßen zu kopieren und hoffen das alle jetz das andere spiel zocken.
das is net gut. Für keinen.


----------



## knusperzwieback (17. Juni 2009)

wowraider schrieb:


> was man hier so liest is RoM ja ganz nett aber ich denke schon: WoW ist und bleibt unerreichbar   für jedes andere Game!
> 
> das is einfach so.



Genau. So ist es und wird es sein, bis die Erde in die Sonne stürzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt ärger ich mich aber wirklich, dass ich das %§$§ RoM spiele und nicht das viel bessere WoW. Ich muss völlig plemplem sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nano4Life (17. Juni 2009)

Also mein WoW lief ne zeit lang nicht und da ich sehr gern in diesem Forum bin wollte ich doch ROM mal ausprobieren, da ich es schon oft gelesen habe.
Als ich es so gespielt habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass es wirklich SEHR nah an WoW angelehnd ist.
Die Klassen sind gleich. Die Berufe, mit Ausnahme von Holz Fällen / Schreinern, sind gleich.
Umwelt- und Instanzengestaltung lassen meiner Meinung nach jedoch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Ebenso wie der Sound.
Also um auf den Punkt zu kommen. ROM ist WoW in "schlecht".   

Schlecht bewusst in "  ", da mir leider kein besseres Wort eingefallen ist.

Da das Game jedoch kostenlos ist, denke ich, dass es eine gute Übergangslösung ist, falls die Gamecard abgelaufen ist und man nicht die Möglichkeit hat sich sofort eine Neue zu besorgen.

So far, Nano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juni 2009)

wirklich gesagt kenn ich keinen menschne der rom spielt....alle die mit wow unzufrieden wahren haben kommplet aufgehört oder heulen immernoch rum...
würde selbst auch nie mit rom anfangen vorher würde ich wider zu wow gehn...


----------



## Taknator (17. Juni 2009)

Ich perönlich habe heute RoM angefangen und davor WoW gezockt (was ich auch weiterhin machen werde,da ich eine gilde leite) aber ich habe festgestellt,dass 50% aus meiner gilde auch WoW spielen  und genau das gleiche prob wie ich hatten... WoW zu einfach zu eintönig.


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (17. Juni 2009)

Meine Persönliche Meinung : WoW macht mir mehr spaß ... habe RoM schon getestet (2 mal sogar weil ich dachte mein erster eindruck war vllt falsch) aber mir persönlich sagt das spiel kein stück zu ^^ wünsche denoch jedem der es spielt oder vllt sogar WoW durch es ersetzt hat viel spaß beim spielen ^^

MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## celion (18. Juni 2009)

Taknator schrieb:


> WoW zu einfach zu eintönig.



Aber trotzdem um einiges abwechslungsreicher als die Konkurrenztitel

@Kölscher

Spiel mal War, danach wirst du über OP-Chars anders denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagiaAustria (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich find auch diese ganze diskussion was besser is komplett unnötig.

Spiel seit über 3 1/2 jahren WoW hab dort schon an haufen nette leute kennenglernt usw., aber es stimmt, was viele sagen, in WoW herrscht equipgeilheit. Die leute die so wie ich wirklich nur aus Fun spielen und einfach nicht "die ganze woche" in raids herumhängen wollen nur das sie dann sagen können juhu ich hab t7-t8 usw...die gehn in dem game total unter. die gilden werden immer mehr und mehr zu raidgilden,so richtig reine fungilden wo es wirklich einfach nur drauf ankommt das ma spass hat, mit den leuten seine gaude hat,...findet ma nur sehr schwer bis gar net.
aber wems spass macht der soll doch das zocken was er will. jedes game hat für sich was interessantes und es werden sich immer leute finden denen das game gefällt, und welche denens net gefällt
deswegen werd ich jetzt mal mit wow pausiern, RoM installiert grad und mal antesten...perfect world hab ich zb. auch schon probiert, wirklich sehr nette asiatische grafik, nettes gameplay usw, aber da stört mich zb. das es das game nur auf englisch gibst. trotzdem würd i nie sagen das ein schlechtes game is...

In diesem sinne...

Make my Day


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

MagiaAustria schrieb:


> Also ich find auch diese ganze diskussion was besser is komplett unnötig.
> 
> Spiel seit über 3 1/2 jahren WoW hab dort schon an haufen nette leute kennenglernt usw., aber es stimmt, was viele sagen, in WoW herrscht equipgeilheit. Die leute die so wie ich wirklich nur aus Fun spielen und einfach nicht "die ganze woche" in raids herumhängen wollen nur das sie dann sagen können juhu ich hab t7-t8 usw...die gehn in dem game total unter. die gilden werden immer mehr und mehr zu raidgilden,so richtig reine fungilden wo es wirklich einfach nur drauf ankommt das ma spass hat, mit den leuten seine gaude hat,...findet ma nur sehr schwer bis gar net.
> aber wems spass macht der soll doch das zocken was er will. jedes game hat für sich was interessantes und es werden sich immer leute finden denen das game gefällt, und welche denens net gefällt
> ...




dann mal viel spaß mit RoM, ich warte hoffnungsvoll auf Aion ^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. Juni 2009)

Max 2 und das sind meine beiden acc


----------



## kai74 (1. Juli 2009)

ja.es werden viele nach Aion gehen^^Auch viele WoWler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich werde aber bei RoM bleiben weil ich einfach nicht regelmäßig Geld ausgeben will.Wenn ich bei rom mal was gutes brauche kauf ich mir ne paysave für nen 10ner und gut is. Oder ich verkaufe etwas Gold für dias ;P.Bald kommt lvl Erhöhung und neue Bereiche , neue Rasse und neue Grafik^^ Alles bestens ..... für ein f2p. Balancing werden die die Frösche auch noch hinbekommen.


----------



## schmetti (1. Juli 2009)

Angefangen und aufgehört ^^ Die idee ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht aber die Umsetzung finde ich nicht so berauschend .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalgoa (1. Juli 2009)

Hay Buffie's =)
Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört , weil es mir auf dauer viel zu teuer wurde. Das schlechte daran ist , obwohl man nicht spielt , wird trotzdem bezahlt.
Schade das Blizzard das nicht wie RoM gemacht hat...-> nur das der Item-Shop was kostet.
Ich werde jezt bei RoM bleiben und WoW für immer aufhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Viele LG 
Dalgoa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zardas (1. Juli 2009)

hab 3 jahre wow gezockt...  ja ein super game..aber nu ist es eben "ausgebrannt" . 13 euro für naxx und ulduar??? nee sry.
spiel nun rom seit der beta... klar einige mankos aber immo eine für mich perfekte überbrückung der wartezeit...auf aison oder wie des geschrieben wird^^


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (2. Juli 2009)

also ich spiel auch (noch) WoW, aber langsam macht mir die dauernde suche nach passendem equipt in immer den gleichen inis keinen spaß mehr. RoM lad ich mir grad runter, joa un ma schaun wies so is, klingt ansich erstmal alles ganz nice. un wer weiß, vlt verschwindet dann WoW von meiner festplatte...mein WoW-abo läuft eh in ein paar tagen ab, von daher ist das n ganz gutes timing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich bin auch der meinung dass es sinnlos is sich hier zu streiten welches game das bessre is....is nunmal geschmackssache.
was den shop in RoM angeht - find ich ganz in ordnung als angebot, solange es kein muss ist sollte es niemanden weiter stören.


----------



## Greg09 (2. Juli 2009)

man kann Rom nicht mit WoW vergleichen. WAR vielleicht und Aion aber sonst keines...


----------



## skeggmikill (2. Juli 2009)

Und wenn RoM nicht "kostenlos" wäre, würde kein Hahn danach krähen.


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (2. Juli 2009)

"hätte" ,"wäre" , "würde" .... tatsache ist dass es kostenlos IST. und ob danach kein hahn krähn würde weisst du doch gar nich, da gibts kostenpflichtige online-games die graphisch un spieletechnisch nich annähernd so viel bieten, un werden trotzdem von einigen gespielt.


----------



## skeggmikill (2. Juli 2009)

Es WÜRDE aber nicht die Aufmerksamkeit erhalten, die es so hat. WÄRE eben nur eins von vielen mittelmässigen P2P-spielen.


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (2. Juli 2009)

mag sein. es ist aber sinnlos über "was-wäre-wenn" zu diskutieren, da nunmal fakt ist dass es kostenlos ist und es die aufmerksamkeit hat. punkt


----------



## Giwopti (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte vor bei RoM einzusteigen und habe deshlab meinen WoW-Account nicht verlängert sondern mit RoM angefangen.

Aber es hat mich doch schon sehr viel an WoW erinnert und deshalb hab ich nach einer Woche wieder angefangen WoW zu spielen, weil es meiner Meinung nach mehr zu bieten hat.


----------



## IIIFireIII (2. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen auch mal RoM installiert und ein paar Tage getestet.
Allerdings, habe ich auch nicht so sonderlich großen Gefallen daran gefunden und bleibe weiterhin bei WoW.


----------



## Raaandy (2. Juli 2009)

ich glaube es gibt wenige spieler die von wow zu rom gehen und dort bleiben, und mit wow aufhören.

der größte teil wird wohl der sein der rom nebenher spielt.
oder nie wow gespielt hat. und rom das einstiegsspiel in mmorpgs ist.

rom ist ein abklatsch von wow, deshalb kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen das jemand von wow weggeht und zu rom übersiedelt.

rom hat einen vorteil es ist kostenlos! wenn man das spielprinzip aber hinterdenkt weiß man es ist teurer als wow oder andere mmorpgs wenn man was erreichen will.


----------



## Eox (2. Juli 2009)

Ich habmit WoW aufgehört, was aber nicht an RoM lag sondern an Aion und da WoW zu leicht war, passte dies auch gut zusammen. Ich hab dann auch mit RoM angefangen, aber sofort wieder aufgehört. 
Ich hasse Itemshops und dann war RoM auch noch von der Quali nicht sehr gut.


----------



## Tzeentch (2. Juli 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann



241, ansichtssache


----------



## zondrias (2. Juli 2009)

Bei ROM sind die Figuren ziemlich eintönig , die q eher langweilig. 
Ausserdem nervt das die Gesprächstexte mitten im spielgeschehen prangern.
Nein WOW kann man nicht ersetzen. 
Aber tatsächlich ist WOW langweilig geworden.
Also Blizzard last euch was einfallen dann komm ich wieder


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (2. Juli 2009)

> Aber tatsächlich ist WOW langweilig geworden.
> Also Blizzard last euch was einfallen dann komm ich wieder



dem stimm ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon so weit dass ich offline-rpgs wie die gothic-reihe zock^^


----------



## sinnrg (2. Juli 2009)

<---- 1,5 Jahre WoW, in mehreren Pausen insgesamt 6 Monate Everquest 2, nun seit 6 Monaten RoM.

WoW :
- Hätte ich gerne als Offline-Solo-Game, per LAN mit engsten Kumpelz (D3 ohne Pala? WTF und dauert eh noch ewig)
- Shockadin von Blizz mit WoTlK generft, also bye
- Alle 2 Wochen Pala-Änderungen, was soll das? GC muss weg!
- Wann nerfen se die Ini's ma so stark, dass auch Casuals die schaffen?
- Auch in Fungilde zählt nur noch Erfolg & Equip -.- Will doch nur bissl daddeln zum relaxen, just for fun!

EQ2 :
- Einstig für Casuals zu hart, weil zu zeitaufwendig
- Ansonsten mein MMORPG PVE Favorit, aber no time wegen RL

RoM :
- Zocke ich jetzt rein solo ohne Gilde. Vermisse nix an WoW
- Muss noch rausfinden, wie man den Global-Chat leaved, weil die ganzen WoW -> RoM Überflieger den gleichen Müll schreiben, wie inWoW im Hauptstädtechat -.-
  "Mir ein GZ, ich habe jedz die Imba Roxxor was weiß ich für eine T Waffee aus CA", wen interessiert's? Noch schlimmer als in WoW -.-

Für meine Casuallike 0-8 Stunden die Woche max. 16 H im Monat Spielzeit is RoM supi. Will nix erreichen. Für WoW soll ich 13 &#8364; blechen? nö, is es mir nicht wert.

Jeder soll das zocken, was ihm am meisten Fun bereitet und fertig.

So long.


----------



## Bane93 (2. Juli 2009)

Habe mit angefangen aber nach etwa 'nem Monat wurde es langweilig weil einfach nicht die Langzeitmotivation wie bei WoW da ist finde ich.


----------



## Fusie (2. Juli 2009)

Na sie lassen sich doch etwas einfallen, demnächst in diesem Theater, Fraktionswechsel für nur 19,99 &#8364;uro, ab dem 10 Seitentausch gibt es einen Erfolg mit dem Titel "Wechselbalg"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, bei WoW muss man erstmal fürs Basisspiel was hinlegen, anschliessend für jedes Addon und am Ende dann noch artig monatlich bezahlen, hinzu kommen ganz tolle "Features", die sich Blizzard auch noch saftig entlöhnen lässt.
Bevor man also überhaupt richtig loslegen kann wird man schon kräftig zur Kasse gebeten, das sollte man mal nicht immer wieder unter den Teppich kehren.

 Wer in RoM was erreichen will hat dafür unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten, welche er nun wählt oder miteinander kombiniert bleibt ihm selbst überlassen, wurde oft genug durchgekaut.
Ausserdem gilt für jedes Spiel, entweder man investiert ordentlich Geld oder ordentlich Zeit, von nichts, kommt auch nichts.

So wie Blizzard zur Zeit mit WoW umgeht bzw. was da noch alles geplant ist, dürften wohl noch einige hier rein schauen, ob dann wer bleibt oder weiter zieht, wird sich dann später erst zeigen.

Es werden auch noch Wetten angenommen wann Blizzard ihren ersten Itemshop in WoW eröffnet, wer meint das sei weit her geholt, der sollte sich nur mal anschauen was man inzwischen alles "kaufen" kann und wie es zu manchen hieß "_das werden wir nieee machen_"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Global Chat einfach in ein anderes Fenster parken, geht über die Chatfensteroptionen, so sieht man das Gerede nicht direkt, aber kann, wenn man Langeweile hat, mal drüber lesen und herzlich lachen.


----------



## Vigilantus (3. Juli 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> - Muss noch rausfinden, wie man den Global-Chat leaved, weil die ganzen WoW -> RoM Überflieger den gleichen Müll schreiben, wie inWoW im Hauptstädtechat -.-



Rechtsklick auf das Chat-Tab-->Chat-Einstellungen-->Häkchen vor "World" rausnehmen-->Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vigilantus


----------



## Deis (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin von Klenex auf Tempo umgesattelt, weil Tempo einfacher sanfter zur Nase ist. Klenex ist eher rauh, was nach dem duschen ganz gut kommt. Allerdings reisst es auch sehr schnell. Aufgrund dieser einzigartigen, rauhen Oberflaechenstruktur eignet es sich jedoch hervorragend zum A* abwischen. Preislich geben sich beide nicht viel.


----------



## skeggmikill (3. Juli 2009)

Der war gut! Gelegen vor lachen!!!


----------



## i.kuma (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele WoW leidenschaftlich und  muss sagen es gibt für mich keinen Grund zu RoM zuwechseln. Das WoW immer weiter entschäft wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Habe RoM angespielt und bin enttäuscht. Angefangen von der Grafik bis hin zu der, in meinen Auge, Mogelpackung "kostenlos". Das ist doch so als würde man Gold kaufen, oder? Ich finde durch den Item-Shop entsteht eine Art Zweiklassengesellschaft. Aus diesen Gründen bleibe bei WoW.


----------



## Lanatir (3. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele nicht (mehr) WoW. Habe ROM ca 2 Wochen getestet, aber fands absolut langweiliges gegrinde. Typischer Asiagrinder halt. Und grafisch hängt ROM sogar noch weit hinter EQ2, und das ist mittlerweile 5 Jahre alt. (Und deutlich besser)


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. Juli 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Also ich bin von Klenex auf Tempo umgesattelt, weil Tempo einfacher sanfter zur Nase ist. Klenex ist eher rauh, was nach dem duschen ganz gut kommt. Allerdings reisst es auch sehr schnell. Aufgrund dieser einzigartigen, rauhen Oberflaechenstruktur eignet es sich jedoch hervorragend zum A* abwischen. Preislich geben sich beide nicht viel.


/sign xDD

Leute RoM ist F2P und ganz erlich, man kann umsonst spielen kla, aber wenn man im endgame richtig was erreichen will, muss man viel Geld investieren(viel mehr als 13 € eim Monat) oder jahrelang sammeln.


----------



## Huds (3. Juli 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann



wow spieler zocken ROM? Oh gott ... 

Was hat den Rom eigentlich mit wow gemeinsam? Ich glaube nix oder?


----------



## Huds (3. Juli 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht (mehr) WoW. Habe ROM ca 2 Wochen getestet, aber fands absolut langweiliges gegrinde. Typischer Asiagrinder halt. Und grafisch hängt ROM sogar noch weit hinter EQ2, und das ist mittlerweile 5 Jahre alt. (Und deutlich besser)



Aber ROM hat doch einen gravierenden Vorteil, die ganzen ebay chars aus anderen spielen können doch in rom ganz offiziel ihr gold kaufen ohne angst um eine sprerre zu haben.


----------



## Provieh (3. Juli 2009)

Tzzz, wartet bis D3 oder Aion kommt, dann geht RoM auch wieder unter, wer in RoM im Endcontent kein Geld ausgibt, erreicht relativ wenig.


----------



## Sulli (3. Juli 2009)

Angefangen .. nen paar Stunden gezockt und wieder weg für immer ....ich möchte einfach mal behaupten nachden ich einige F2P getestet habe das keins auch nur annähernd an WoW oder HdRO usw, also Vollbezahl Online Games rankommt.


----------



## Fearforfun (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal mit angefangen und zocke momentan weil ich mein wow acc ersmal aus persönlichen gründen auf eis legen "muss" und ich muss sagen wow ist um längen besser allein schon wegen dem item shop wenn man kein geld ausgeben kann/will/darf.
Rom is wirklich nett aber auf dauer sind mir die quest zu lahm das pvp nicht ausgereift genug und sehr sehr viel von wow dann doch abgeschautt kla jeder schaut i-wo was ab aber habt ihr zB mal die ah fenster verglichen ? ;D also wenn man kostenlos spielen will gut zum zeit totschlagen



Lerona schrieb:


> also laut Hersteller und forenbeiträgen soll man sich im itemshup nur traänke und sonstiges kaufen können. buff food oder tränke zum schneller leveln.
> Rüstungen und Waffen soll man sich definitiv nicht kaufen können, damit die beser betuchten spieler keinen zu großen vorteil haben.
> 
> find ich gut
> ...



Ja aber fast jede gute waffe wird im spiel nur gegen Diamanten (die item shop währung) oder eine solche unmenge an gold gehandelt die man eig nur bekommt wenn man Dias verkauft.


----------



## Maxam (4. Juli 2009)

Spiele bissel RoM sonst WoW(muss noch leveln).Rom hat wie viele andere  Spiele ne Scheiß Grafik im Gegensatz zu WoW und für die Grafik würde ich allein scho WoW bezahlen da die Grafik unerreichbar is für free2play so  würds ich sagen.


----------



## robsenq (4. Juli 2009)

Ich komme zwar nicht von WoW, aber ich habe auch mal eine Zeitlang RoM gespielt (First Class bis 35 und second bis 27).

Es ist ganz anderst als WoW, viel schlechter. Einzig und allein die Grafik ähnelt WoW.
Jaja, schöne Features... für die man allerdings viel Geld verschwenden muss (housing).
Die ersten zwei Gebiete (Houling Mountians und Silberquell), selbst das Aslan Tal mag noch gehen. Aber spätestens wenn man versucht die second zu leveln wirds ätzend, sehr ätzend. Die Quests sind so stinklangweilig. Und diese epic Questreihen sind auch nicht wirklich gut gemacht.
Und dann wurde das Balancing völlig verhuntzt und da hab ich dann aufgehört.

Ich kenne viele, die früh von RoM gegangen sind. Auch viele lvl 50er, da der Item Shop einfach viel zu viele Vorteile bietet.
Viele Featutres, damit Frogster schön Geld machen kann, aber nur sehr sehr wenig Innovation.
Und die Ini's sind auch nicht sooo der bringer (Bloody Gallery)


----------



## Tuminix (4. Juli 2009)

> *
> Habs nach der Closed Beta mal kurz angespielt. Ist das Game immer noch so Bunt und Kitschig oder hatt sich das mittlerweile gepatcht ?





EisblockError schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Ja!



Jop, RoM ist immer noch genauso bunt und kitischig wie Wow...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _pHobos_ (4. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich immer warum, soviele Leute F2P Spiele mit WoW,Warhammer etc. vergleichen.
Das liegt doch schon auf der Hand das F2P Spiele Qualitativ nicht an Vollpreisspiele wofür man noch Monatlich ne gebühr zahlt rankommt.

Und F2P Spiele spielen in einer eigenen Liga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingstan (4. Juli 2009)

Um auch mal meinen Beitrag zu diesem vollkommen vorurteilsfreien *hust* Thread abzuliefern: 

"Free to play" bedeutet wie der Name schon sagt, dass man umsonst spielen kann. Von mit zahlenden Spielern gleichgestellt zu werden steht aber nunmal nichts dabei.
Dass sich auch hier die Entwickler die Arbeit nicht machen, weil sie so gerne ihren Mitmenschen etwas Gutes tun wollen, sollte eigtl. klar sein.

@ topic  
Ich spiele zurzeit RoM, weil mein WoW-Acc abgelaufen ist und ich im Moment nicht genügend Zeit aufbringen kann, als dass es sich lohnen würde ihn zu verlängern. => einer mehr ^^



Deis schrieb:


> Also ich  bin von Klenex auf Tempo umgesattelt, weil Tempo einfacher sanfter zur  Nase ist. Klenex ist eher rauh, was nach dem duschen ganz gut kommt.  Allerdings reisst es auch sehr schnell. Aufgrund dieser einzigartigen,  rauhen Oberflaechenstruktur eignet es sich jedoch hervorragend zum A*  abwischen. Preislich geben sich beide nicht viel.



Wer diesen (sehr gelungenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Vergleich für sinnvoll hält, kann auch gerne WoW und RoM vergleichen.
Ich werde WoW definitiv nicht durch RoM "ersetzen", als Pausenfüller finde ich es jedoch durchaus nicht schlecht.


----------



## BigBen1994 (4. Juli 2009)

ich spiele rom nur nebenbei...


----------



## Scotch (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab selber 2 Jahre Wow gespielt und zwar sehr viel...eigentlich zu viel. Hab dann durch nen Freund mit Runes of Magic angefangen, spiel aber noch nicht lange.
Ein Vorteil ist, das Runes fast die gleiche Spielmechanik wie Wow hat und dass es umsonst ist. Wenn Ich mich zwischen einem kostenlosen Wow oder Rom entscheiden müsste, dann würd ich jedoch Wow nehmen. Die "Komikgrafik" find ich noch nen tick besser als die von Rom.


----------



## Rafinarius (5. Juli 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> 1.) .... Rohstoffdiebe ...
> 
> 2.) .... unkreative Namensgebung ...
> 
> RoM ist für ein F2P das noch recht frisch ist recht gut gelungen und durchaus eine kostengünstige abwechslung zu WoW, AoC, WAR usw. aber momentan einfach noch zu unterfertig um ernsthaft Konlurrenzfähig zu sein.



zu 1.) Rohstoffdiebe würde ich wohl eher nicht sagen, denn es steht weder auf dem Erz, Holz oder auf den kräutern dein Name drauf. Natürlich ist es verdammt ärgerlich, wenn dir nur noch 10 oder 20 Brocken erze fehlen, ehe du in das nächste Gebiet reingehst und dir die Spieler vor der Nase das Zeugs abernten. Aber mal ehrlich - haben wir das nicht alle gemacht (sonst wären wir ja nicht in der Situation, dass uns nur noch wenige Brocken fehlen würden). Der Respawn ist wohl kräftig genug, dass man da auch ohne Ärger das Ganze managen kann.

zu 2.) Persönlich falle ich als alter WoW, WHO, GW und weiss der liebe Himmel, was ich sonst noch gespielt habe auch in die Schublade, bereits in anderen Spielen benutzte Namen wieder zu verwenden - ist es zu verdenken, an bewährten Sachen festzuhalten? Ich glaube nicht. Cracknamen sind ja schon ohnehin seit der Betaphase abgegraben. Also - was soll es denn, wenn mir in ROM ein Arthas über die Füße stolpert? Wichtig ist doch, dass der Spieler ein Spieler ist und kein soziopathischer Egomane, der im Spiel über virtuelle Leichen der Mitspieler geht, Gildenbankfächer plündert oder im AH Sachen anbietet, die er nicht hat.

Zur Grafik:

WoW kann sich da noch ein gutes Stück von abschneiden, aber seit GW bin ich grafisch verwöhnt 

Zur Steuerung:

Ok. Ecken und Kanten sind noch da - aber selbst WoW hat diese Ecken und Kanten

Ingame Itemshop:

Nette Lösung - man braucht es eigentlich nicht, aber es kann das Leben erleichtern. Ich denke an das nervige rumgelatsche und rumsuchen in WoW, dass hier schon von Anfang an wegfällt, weil man seitens des Spieles ein eintägiges Mount gesponsert bekommt (Siehe Geschenksäcke). Man braucht kein Mount - aber ohne Mount ist es wie bei WoW bis Level 30 - langwierig.

Ingame Fehler:

Welches Spiel unter gleichen Konditionen ist, werde den ersten Stein (kicher) ... . Natürlich kann man meines Erachtens nach noch verbessern, aber ein Spiel wie dieses wächst mit jedem Hotfix, jeder Patch läßt es (hoffentlich) besser werden und jede Verbesserung bringt auch die Probleme mit sich, dass die Hardware eventuell nicht mehr mithalten kann und wieder deftiges schrauben angesagt ist (vlt. auch einer der Gründe, warum WoW seine Hardwareanforderungen nicht verändert, damit die Spieler nicht abspringen). Aber nicht jeder Spieler erachtet einen 1 GHz Rechner noch als Highend-Maschine.

Zusammengefasst:

ROM hat mich fast überzeugt, dass Spiel zu sein, dass es sich weiterspielen lohnt. Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Geschmacksaache", sprach der Igel und biss herzhaft in die Kernseife.

Bye

Rafi


----------



## Tardok (5. Juli 2009)

_pHobos_ schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer warum, soviele Leute F2P Spiele mit WoW,Warhammer etc. vergleichen.
> Das liegt doch schon auf der Hand das F2P Spiele Qualitativ nicht an Vollpreisspiele wofür man noch Monatlich ne gebühr zahlt rankommt.
> 
> Und F2P Spiele spielen in einer eigenen Liga
> ...



Hell yeah!!  /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe selber 1,5 Jahre WoW gespielt und spiele jetzt nach fast einem Jahr WoW-Pause RoM.
Mir gefällt das Spiel und ich kenne viele Leute die (fast) kein Geld für das Spiel ausgeben (~die 13€ im Monat von WoW...) und trotzdem erforgreich die Highend Instanzen besuchen.
Wie viel Geld man ausgeben muss hängt auch sehr stark von der Klasse ab, die man spielt, Ritter (Tanks) z.B. müssen mehr investieren, als ein DD.


----------



## celion (5. Juli 2009)

_pHobos_ schrieb:


> Und F2P Spiele spielen in einer eigenen Liga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Liga der Browser- Games^^


----------



## Müllermilch (5. Juli 2009)

Mich würde mal intressieren wie viele von Tetris auf ROM gewechselt sind!


----------



## Nardos (5. Juli 2009)

*Wenn es kein WoW gäbe, dann würde ich RoM spielen - Aber auch nur dann. * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Meine gründe:_
Dafür, dass RoM tausende verschiedene Chakakter-Aussehen bietet, sind die Frisuren usw. an sich nicht gut gemacht.
Zudem gibt es teilweise auch relativ lächerliche Gegner (Optik) und sich Mit Echtgeld Ingame-Items zu kaufen (, auch wenn es nur Tränke, Pferde etc. sind,) ist für ein ausgewogenes Gameplay mit mehreren/vielen Spielern weniger sinnvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Haarfarben haben hier schon mehrere angesprochen. Ich denke, dass einige logische Farben voll genügen.
(Genau das Selbe mit einigen Körperteilen, wobei es in RoM, wie gesagt, mehr Auswahl gibt.)
WoW kostet zwar monatlich Geld, allerdings denke ich auch, dass Qualität ihren Preis haben muss.
WoW hat, wie nicht zu übersehen ist, ganze neun (bald acht) Völker mehr zu bieten und Auf Klassen-Mischmasch kann ich auch verzichten, wobei diese Rollenspiel-Neuheit zugegebenermaßen sicher nicht schlecht ist.
(Zugegeben: WoW ist für erfahrene Spieler nach einer Weile echt Kinderkram aber mit z.B. der Arena gibt es immer noch Herausforderungen... von daher.)

*Alles in Allem... meine Wertung: (1 Flop -> 10 Top)
WoW:9   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rom: 4,5    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Sorry RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Es tut mir keid, wenn ich nich alles richtig gemacht habe (Inhalt usw.), hab bitte Verständnis, dies war mein erster beitrag.)


----------



## Kasching (5. Juli 2009)

> Mich würde mal intressieren wie viele von Tetris auf ROM gewechselt sind!



Eher von ROM auf Tetris, da Tetris auch ohne Geldausgaben mehr Spaß macht als ROM und die Grafik deutlich mehr überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab immer noch Spaß bei WoW und spiele auch nicht so viel. Mache die Dailies die mir gefallen, gehe in 2 Inis und dann ist auch wieder Schluss. Habe mir RoM angeschaut und sieht für mich nur nach Asiangrinder aus. Genau wie Aion. Bin gespannt was viele Leute, die in WoW hocken und sagen es ist tot weil Aion kommt, zurückkommen und sagen das sie sich getäuscht haben.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (5. Juli 2009)

WoW ist und bleibt an der spitze, da kommt kein asia-grinder dran, egal wie blizzard es "versaut".
Vorallem auch weil in so f2p games die meisten kiddys sind spiele ich selbst nie f2p games. (hab mir rom kurz angeschaut und nach 20mins wieder gelöscht)


----------



## lordaniel (6. Juli 2009)

Und nach 20 mins kannst du burteilen, dass da nur Kiddies spielen? Herzlichen Glückwunsch...


----------



## Lethior (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mit WoW aufgehört und bin froh mit RoM angefangen zu haben.
Ich finde die Leute dort sind netter(kein "Kiddie"Geflame)und es wird sogar gefragt ob man Hilfe braucht(ist mir in 2 Jahren WoW immerhin 1mal passiert).Die Grafik ist bei dem Spiel zwar nicht der Knaller,kann aber mit WoW mithalten,obwohl es ein f2p Spiel ist.


Und ~Spellmâster~:Über die e´s passen noch Sonderzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nochwas zu den ganzen Leuten die meinen sie könnten das Spiel nach nichtmal einer Stunde Spielzeit beurteilen:Könnt ihr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swima (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt bis Seite 6 gelesen und meine auch gehört zu haben das man in dem Spiel sich für Gold, Diamanten etc. kaufen kann. Von denen man sich dann perma Mount unso kaufen kann.

Ich werds jetztat auch mal ausprobieren.

Es ist KOSTENLOS!


----------



## Dead Silver (14. Juli 2009)

RoM ist zwar nicht WoW und ich vermisse dort das es nur menschen und elfen gibt die spielbare volker sind und diese sich auf die klassen beschrenken (alle mensch bis auf der kundschafter der ist ein elf) aber die grafik und das quest gefühl gefällt mir eindeutig besser das ist auch nicht so leicht wie wow blizz hat ja wohl auch bei der WoW lore total verkackt und heldenklassen reineschwach sinss idee todesritter bei der allianz und der horde  wow wird nach meiner meinung langweilig und die addons kommen auch zu schnell.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun nochwas zu den kiddis ich hab schon viele onlinespiele gezockt und das einzigste was ich bezahlen musste war WoW und da sind komischer weise auch die meisten kiddis


________________________________________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swima (14. Juli 2009)

Ich lese gerade auf der offiziellen Site, es hört sich aufjedenfall viel versprechend an.

Schaut euch mal das PvP System an, vom lesen jetzt, muss ich sagen, einfach geil.

http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/articles,id...server_typ.html


----------



## Lorak (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mir Rom angefangen aber net mit wow aufgehört, da ich finde das es 2 völlig verschiedene sachen sind.


----------



## Fusie (15. Juli 2009)

-Spellmâster- schrieb:


> WoW ist und bleibt an der spitze, da kommt kein asia-grinder dran, egal wie blizzard es "versaut".
> Vorallem auch weil in so f2p games* die meisten kiddys *sind spiele ich selbst nie f2p games. (hab mir rom kurz angeschaut und nach 20mins wieder gelöscht)



WoW wandert dann in die Mülltonne, wenn Spielehersteller endlich in ihre Birne bekommen, das es eben nicht mehr zieht, halbgare Spiele raus zu bringen und die dann über Monate hin weg "spielbar" zu patchen.

Nur deswegen ist WoW "an der Spitze", wobei denen ja die Hälfte ihrer "Spieler" abhanden gekommen sind dank irgendwelchen Streitigkeiten im asiatischen Bereich, nur liest man davon nicht viel, sowas wird hübsch unter den Teppich gekehrt, macht sich schliesslich auch nicht so dolle als Nachricht, das man von 11 Mio. nun auf knappe 5 Mio. runter gefallen ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und speziell zum Kindergarten, spiel mal PvP zu normal gängigen Zeiten in WoW und komm dann nochmal wieder und wir reden über Kleinkinder und wo die sich zur Zeit aufhalten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit einigen Tagen mal wieder WoW angeworfen, eigentlich nur entspannt ein wenig PvP machen wollte und darauf warte das sie endlich was genaueres zu 3.2 raus bringen... aber Pustekuchen.
So lange man nicht gerade durchgehend Nachts spielen kann und somit nur die üblichen Bots an der Backe hat, kommt man sich in der restlichen Zeit im PvP vor wie bei einem Ausflug des Kindergarten Hüpfwiese aus Hintertupfingen.

Dazu dann die üblichen 50% Todesritter mit äusserst fantasievollen Namen, die ich nun nicht wiedergeben werde, da ich keine Lust habe mir mit den ganzen Sonderzeichen in einem einzigen Namen die Finger zu verknoten, denen scheissegal ist was irgendwo im Schlachtfeld passiert, Hauptsache man kann am Arsch der Karte rum zergen bis das BG zu Ende ist und massig Ehre einfahren...

Also ich würde mir da nochmal sehr scharf überlegen, wo wohl die meisten Kinderchen sich rum treiben, kleiner Tipp, in F2P Spielen sind die gewiss nicht zu finden bzw. stark in der Minderheit...


----------



## Dabow (15. Juli 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann



Ist das dein Ernst ? Was erwartest du denn nun hier ? Soll jeder schreiben ob er angefangen hat oder nicht ? hmmmm,,, sehr sinnlos


----------



## .HF (16. Juli 2009)

ich spiele kein wow mehr sondern rom und bin sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (16. Juli 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann


öhm puhh.. hm.. öhh.. 3-7? Also ich denke 90% der wowler die aufgehört haben kommen von crap privatservern, aba wenig offizielle spieler haben gewechselt, dafür ist die kopie zu billig, und immoment auchnochnicht ausgereift groß und tief genug


----------



## Fusie (16. Juli 2009)

Wie ausgereift WoW ist hat man ja gestern nach den "Wartungsarbeiten" gesehen, dafür das sie ordentlich Geld einsacken, war die Vorstellung mal wieder - trotz Verlängerung - schon ziemlich schwach.

TW unspielbar.
BGs unspielbar.
Instanzen unspielbar.
Irgendwo questen - knicken.

Für einmal looten brauchte man gute 5 Minuten, dazu kamen solch lustige Sachen wie zuerst keine Treffer, plötzlich kachelt einem irgendein grünes Vieh eine ganze Serie rein und man liegt fast im Dreck.

Ansonsten, Patchnotes lesen, die "Tiefe" von WoW liegt irgendwo im Bereich der Zehen und wird in Zukunft noch weiter runter gesetzt...


----------



## Thedynamike (16. Juli 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann



42


----------



## Cirsil (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mit RoM begonnen.
Mein WoW Account läuft noch bis Mitte Oktober.
Dann sage ich WoW nach fast 5 Jahren Lebewohl.
Blizzard hat das Game mit jedem neuen Patch kaputter
gemacht. RoM ist anders, aber es ist definitiv eine Alternative zu WoW.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (28. Juli 2009)

ich habe wow gespielt, dann rom hab den char auf 50/45 war innimässig bis ca und bin jetzt wieder bei wow...

warum? weil sich in der zeit wo ich jetzt spiele nix verbessert hat bei rom (waren 3-4 monate)

immer noch dieselben bugs (im spiel, mit dias usw.), mim housing geht nix, permanent einloggprobs und lags bzw rausschmisse in innis, und die problemlösung wenn man ein ticket schreibt ist alles andere als kompetent.

zudem nerven die ganzen werbeaktionen des itemshops mittlerweile nur noch...

fand das spiel anfangs ganz gut und hat mich auch gefesselt mit höherem lvl lässt das schwer nach.

zudem ist das balancing der elitebosse net wirklich das wahre und die belohnugen bei kill sind erbärmlich (siehe ameisenkönigin).

char liegt erstmal auf eis bis der neue content kommt und dann mal weitersehen.


----------



## wonder123 (28. Juli 2009)

Cirsil schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mit RoM begonnen.
> Mein WoW Account läuft noch bis Mitte Oktober.
> Dann sage ich WoW nach fast 5 Jahren Lebewohl.
> Blizzard hat das Game mit jedem neuen Patch kaputter
> gemacht. RoM ist anders, aber es ist definitiv eine Alternative zu WoW.




geht mir genauso...nur dass mein wow account längst ausgelaufen ist...


----------



## zideas (28. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel Rom seit der beta und finde es super ich hab mit erlebt wie alles gepatcht und verändert wurde und wer sagt das das spiel nichts zu biten hatt is mindestens blind 

Wow hatt mir kein fun gemacht ja ok die  instanzen sind ja schön und gut aber mir hatt da immer was bei Wow gefehlt 
Allso ich finde es lohnt sich rom mindestens mal anzuspielen


----------



## Harika (28. Juli 2009)

Cirsil schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mit RoM begonnen.
> Mein WoW Account läuft noch bis Mitte Oktober.
> Dann sage ich WoW nach fast 5 Jahren Lebewohl.
> Blizzard hat das Game mit jedem neuen Patch kaputter
> gemacht. RoM ist anders, aber es ist definitiv eine Alternative zu WoW.



Wenn dir ROM zu gut gefällt warum steigst du nicht sofort um? Solange zu spielen bis das Abo ausläuft spricht nicht dafür dass es dir keinen Spass mehr macht.


----------



## Ludian (28. Juli 2009)

Wie oft kommt das Thema noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (29. Juli 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> 42



und gaaaaaanz wichtig , das Handtuch nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (29. Juli 2009)

habe auch anfangs von wow zu rom gewechselt dann aber zu perfectworld und dann zu Battleforge, Draconica lineage 2 p server und zu guter letzt bin ich bei Domo wieder gelandet rom ist mir einfach zu öde keine gute story erzählung etc Domo bringt mir storie quests mit echten sequenzen leider auf englisch aber des ist kein prob auserdem niedliche optik^^ aber  Rom in meinen augen keine Konkurent für Wow und ko dazu muss zuviel noch dran getan werden. ich spiele lieber games die auch nach monaten noch fun bringen in rom hab ich mich einsam und alleingelassen gefühlt weil es keine richtige com gibt gilden wollen dich erst ab stufe 25 voher biste für sie net relevant etc. in domo hatte ich sofort anschluss an andere spieler gefunden. also com und Story Domo ++++ Rom -------

Desweitern nerft frogster mit andauernden Item News diese sind in meinen augen unnötig ok domo hat sie auch aber diese bleiben auf der seite und werden nicht auf buffed.de proiziert als wäre es ne klasse game news. /Schleichwerbung

Des wegen ist Rom in meinen Augen total durchgefallen. die ganzen Versprechungen die sie zum anfang des Hipes gemacht hatte wurden nicht er füllt. echt schade dann sollte man das hipen sein lassen. in meinen augen domo wird nicht gehipt und hat ne viel netter com . und da spielt ganz europa auf einem server^^.

Rom viel zu viele server für viel zu wenig player. Das heist jeder server ist gering ausgelastet weil sich die leute auf vielen tummeln. dafür ist die player zahl von knapp 3 m eur weit zu gering ok jeweils einen PVE PVP server pro land ist in ordnung aber wir brauchen keine 10 server pro land.


mfg

Hoti


----------



## GanGg (29. Juli 2009)

Soo ich hab jetzt 2 Monate lang rom gespielt 
und ich muss sagen von lvl 1-49 hat es mir sehr gefallen 
aber ab 50 gehts los es geht nur noch ums geld wer kein geld reinsteckt wird nicht weiter kommen !!
ja klar man kann alles mit zeit machen und farmen farmen farmen farmen ... wie die china farmer in wow
um sich dan ein paar dias kaufen und dan sein eq pimpen aber ganz im ernst man wird nie !! ( normale spieler die 2-4 stunde am tag spielen)niemals den standard eines spielers ereichen der immer geld in das spiel reinsteckt wenn man 6 cleane stats auf ein item machen will
( muss ) braucht man die fusis aus dem item shop 1 fusi kostet 49 dias das sind 2,50 &#8364; ok und jetzt braucht man 6 stück dafür das sind dan 15 &#8364; ! und das nur für 1 item  und jetzt ( muss ) man das auf 13 items  machen dan ist wow billiger runes of magic ist ein pseudo free to play mmo man kann von lvl 1-49 kostenlos spielen aber ab 50 muss man eig bezahelen wenn man schatzhöhle oder in die zwergen inze rein will . Für den 50/50 elite skill muss man in die instanzen rein und das schaft keiner mit in game  items da kommt man max auf 6k ungebufft max items auf +2 mit ingame items usw. Ich hab in meinen char nur 5 &#8364; reingesteckt und bin eig mit farmen gut hochgekommen.

Pvp absoluter crap macht kein spass da kommt einfach ein typ der 100 euro in sein char reinsteckt und haut alles um da gibts keine balancing man kann das ganze arena set anhaben da kommt einfach ein typ nur mit weißen crap items die er auf +6 und stats gepimpt hat und klatscht dich um rom ist und bleibt ein spender spiel gibt mir 1000 &#8364; ich steck das in das game und werde der beste auf dem server 

bevor ich mit runes of magic angefangen habe 
hab ich mich bei buffed auch erkundigt manche sagte es sei scheise wegen den kosten usw
manche sagten es wer eine gute alternative zu wow
dan hab ichs auch getestet und muss sagen ich habe meine zeit verschwendet 
wer trozdem das game testen will kann es gerne machen aber ich glaube jeder wird am ende
merken das ich recht hatte 
ich werde auf aion warten ^^

hier mein char :
http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/10495
wer intresse hat bei mir melden ich werde nicht mehr spielen

mfg Syxx


----------



## Bansai2006 (29. Juli 2009)

Jo ist  schon bitter . Ist aber der standart in free Games

Schau Dir mal S+F an da gibts auch Leute die viel Kohle reinstecken und das ist nur ein Browser Game


----------



## Lexana (29. Juli 2009)

Hab mit WoW aufgehört, weil WoW immer Kindgerechter wird, allles einfacher , was iss dort bitte noch schwer und mit Oatch 3.2 wirds nur NOCh einfache
Deshalb binsch nu bei RoM


----------



## Raaandy (29. Juli 2009)

rom ist der gleiche scheiß blos umsonst.

wenn pvp dann spielt war 

wenn pve dan spielt hdro

wenn ihr mal wem richtig auf die nuss haun wollt spielt aoc


----------



## Leiriope (29. Juli 2009)

hiho

ok ich hab jetzt 4 jahre wow gezockt was mich rund 700 euro gekostet ( ok 1400 mein mann hat ja auch gespielt der spielt aber kein rom )hat 
da ich nun aber mal sowas von keine lust mehr auf wow habe hab ich einige andere onlinespiele angetestet und bin gerade bei rom gelandet mir macht es spaß ich hab gleich anschluss gefunden die leute sind nett und helfen einem auch und bis jetzt kostet es mich keinen pfennig und selbst wenn ich mir irgendwann einmal dias kaufe, werde ich sicherlich nicht die selben beträge in das spiel stecken müssen wie bei wow . also ich werd sicherlich nicht mehr wechseln ehr irgendwann ganz aufhören onlinespiele zu spielen


----------



## matthi066 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich finde RoM besser wie WoW.
Wegen dem dualen Klassensystem.
Ich war früher ein sehr aktiver WoW Spieler aber das ist inzwischen langweilig geworden wegen zu wenig Übersicht im Spiel.Die Welt ist bei WoW viel zu groß.Ich hab manchmal nicht gewusst auf welchen Kontinent ich bin.
RoM ist viel übersichtlicher,aber die Nachteile sind dass die Welt fast zu klein ist und dass es nur 1 Klasse gibt.Aber das wird mit dem neuen Chapter geändert dann gibts 2 Klassen und die Welt wird fast doppelt so groß.Ich freue mich schon riesig auf das neue Chapter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derechtesaroman (29. Juli 2009)

zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matthi066 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich finde RoM besser wie WoW.
Wegen dem dualen Klassensystem.
Ich war früher ein sehr aktiver WoW Spieler aber das ist inzwischen langweilig geworden wegen zu wenig Übersicht im Spiel.Die Welt ist bei WoW viel zu groß.Ich hab manchmal nicht gewusst auf welchen Kontinent ich bin.
RoM ist viel übersichtlicher,aber die Nachteile sind dass die Welt fast zu klein ist und dass es nur 1 Klasse gibt.Aber das wird mit dem neuen Chapter geändert dann gibts 2 Klassen und die Welt wird fast doppelt so groß.Ich freue mich schon riesig auf das neue Chapter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab einen Beitrag gesehen der geschrieben hat dass RoM zu wenig Geschichte hat,aber das stimmt aus meiner Sicht nicht.Ich hab die Bedienungsanleitung und da Steht die Story drin.Ich find sie nicht schlecht und sie umfasst 6 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann sie bisher fast auswendig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wünsche allen die meine Ansicht teilen noch viel Spaß in RoM.
Wenn ihr auch RoM Spielt könnt ihr mir im Spiel ne Mail schicken mein Spielername ist Matthi.
Viel Spaß beim Zocken.


----------



## Grand_Slash (29. Juli 2009)

ich denke, dass spieler, die wow-standars gewohnt sind, mit einem plötzlichen umschwung (zumindest anfangs) sehr schwer zurecht kommen, da der unterschied ganz klar in der qualität liegt...man muss sich eben immer vor augen halten, RoM ist kostenlos! und für lau finde ich das game wirklich spitze, klar es ist nicht annähernd so umfangreich wie wow, aber wie gesagt, bei einem kostenlosen spiel darf man eben auch nicht die welt erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre ja schlimm, wenn rom nach etwas mehr als 4 monaten final version schon besser wäre als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also, um als alter wow spieler gut in rom hineinzufinden, muss man seine ansprüche etwas herunterschrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was allerdings nicht bedeutet dass rom schlecht ist^^
G.S


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (29. Juli 2009)

matthi066 schrieb:


> Ich finde RoM besser wie WoW.
> Wegen dem dualen Klassensystem.
> Ich war früher ein sehr aktiver WoW Spieler aber das ist inzwischen langweilig geworden wegen zu wenig Übersicht im Spiel.Die Welt ist bei WoW viel zu groß.Ich hab manchmal nicht gewusst auf welchen Kontinent ich bin.
> RoM ist viel übersichtlicher,aber die Nachteile sind dass die Welt fast zu klein ist und dass es nur 1 Klasse gibt.Aber das wird mit dem neuen Chapter geändert dann gibts 2 Klassen und die Welt wird fast doppelt so groß.Ich freue mich schon riesig auf das neue Chapter.
> ...



Meinst du vielleicht Rassen statt Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also ich hatte mal 2Monate WoW gespielt.(Vor ein Jahr im Sommer)

Dann kam ne Mail mit einer RunesofMagic.

Konnte mich aber nicht registrieren(kp warum)

Aber vor 1Monat habe ich mich versucht wieder zu reg..

Und es ging.

Ist auch viel besser geworden^^.

Ich meine sehr viel besser^^.


Das ist ja der Hammer ein f2p und so extrem viele Featurs.



mfg Bilal

Achja WoW zocke ich nicht mehr,und hab auch kp was das sein sol `lol


----------



## GanGg (29. Juli 2009)

Leiriope schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> ok ich hab jetzt 4 jahre wow gezockt was mich rund 700 euro gekostet ( ok 1400 mein mann hat ja auch gespielt der spielt aber kein rom )



700 € gibts du in rom in 1 jahr aus wenn du mit in instanzen willst 
kommt drauf an welche klasse du spielst als ritter auf jeden fall



http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=76130

hier könnt ihr sehn was die runes of magic community von runes of magic und frogstar halten 

die idee mit 2 klassen find ich auch sehr schön nur das game ist einfach sehr verbugt 
und das balancing zwischen spendern und normalen spielernn ist einfach zu groß

mfg syxx


----------



## hoti82 (30. Juli 2009)

richtig desweiteren sind shop gegenstände gebunden man kann sie also schlecht ingame trade. das machen andere mmos in meinen augen besser. wow schön und gut ist vom insider mmo zum massen mmo geworden und das drübt viel spiel spass. hdro ist in meinen augen zu langwirieg was pve angeht wenn man pro aben 6 stunden zockt braucht man in hdro 6 stunden später für 3 lvl  rom eindeutig zu große unterschiede zwischen zahlenden spielern und  gratis zocker . und die gegenstände sind überteurt wenn man sich mal umrechnet was 1 diamant werd ist.ich z.b 2000 diamanten für 74 euro so dann rechner wir mal 74euro/2000 das wisst ihr was ein diamant wert ist und das ist zu hoch. desweiteren andere spiele geben dafür das 10 fache an ingame währung aus und man könnte sich dafür 1000 items dafür leisten.

des weiteren fehlt dem spiel ne richtige story like domo und Hdro. das ist auch warum es nie ein wow konkurent sein wird. es ist nicht mehr als ein abglatsch inovationen sucht man vergebens da diese 2 klassen mentalität von l2 und Domo schon lange gibt dort sinds sogar bis 4 klassen die ich kombienieren kann. weit vor rom als schon verfügbar. und wenn man sich einmal verählt hat in der klasse kann frogster die net mal löschen unter aller sau. der support. in l2 gehe ich einfach hin und ersetzte meine 2/3 oder 4 klasse durch eine neue und lvl diese hoch. Domo das selbe da kann ich bis zu 10 verschieden klassen auf einem char machen und habe auserdem wie in l2 4-5 Rassen zu verfügung. also wow war halt vom start her gut ausgeklügelt es so zu legen das es in der anfangsphase des mmo booms gestartet ist rom muss  nun mit nem schweren start erst mal seine player bekommen.

und versucht mit aller gewalt die user zum diamanten kauf zu zwingen. durch die ganze itemshop werbung bei domo bekommt man alle 2-3 monaten ne neue kashop meldung und das spiel hat in eurpopa weit weniger player als rom und daher nur 1 server. frogster sollte die vielzuvielen server reduzieren . das sie über haupt ne com zu standen kreigen. es langt wie voher schon gesagt nur ein pve maximal 2 und 2 pvp server pro land. und nicht 10 ihr seit net so groß wie wow. wo die server auch nach und nach mit wachsender spieler zahl und waren nicht von anfang verfügbar.

 rom kein spitzen mmo.


----------



## hengireal (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir RoM geholt, da ich mal was anderes außer Wow probieren wollte bzw. mit einem Freund zusammen spielen, der kein Wow will. 
Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, ist die ungenaue Steuerung. Musste öfter 2mal auf etwas klicken, bis es passte. Auch die Kameraführung lässt zu wünschen übrig. Die Grafik ist in Ordnung.
Sehr störend ist, dass es z. B. in Logar extrem unübersichtlich ist und für Neulinge es schwer ist, bestimmte Dinge zu finden. Pfeile konnte ich bis heute noch nicht entdecken. Die Karte zeigt glücklicherweise Berufe ect., allerdings muss man erst einmal das entsprechende Symbol entziffern/kennen. 
Zusammen gefasst kann man sagen, dass eine Einführung überhaupt nicht stattfindet und man sich alles selbst zusammenreimen muss. 
Eine gute Idee ist die Gildenburg und das Housing. Sowas wäre bei Wow auch nett. 
Die Quests beinhalten meist "Töte X Gegner". Hier bekommt man keinerlei Geschichte von RoM mit bzw. wieso ich überhaupt da rumrenne und kämpfe. Es gibt einfach kaum Abwechslung. Vllt ändert sich das auf deutlich höheren Lvl, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Zusammenfassung:
Es sind viele Kleinigkeiten, weswegen ich erstmal nicht mehr weiterspielen werde. Die ungenaue Steuerung, fehlende Geschichte, Unübersichtlichkeit sind Dinge, die für mich persönlich Grundvorraussetzung sind und die ich bei Wow habe, auch wenn ich dafür einen festen Betrag zahlen muss. Der Funke ist einfach nicht übergesprungen.


----------



## Enyalios (30. Juli 2009)

Habe seit der Beta WoW gespielt aber wegen dem seit WotLk vermurkstem PvP damit aufgehört. RoM hab ich dann kurz mal angetestet aber war mir irgendwie zu billig. Nicht das ich ein neues WoW erwartet hätte - ist ja immerhin Free2Play.

Ich denke für die Leute die sich nicht mit monatlichen Kosten an ein Spiel binden wollen ist es wohl die beste Alternative, keine Frage.

Ich selbst werde nun auf AION warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez


----------



## T0RAG (30. Juli 2009)

hengireal schrieb:


> Ich hab mir RoM geholt, da ich mal was anderes außer Wow probieren wollte bzw. mit einem Freund zusammen spielen, der kein Wow will.
> Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, ist die ungenaue Steuerung. Musste öfter 2mal auf etwas klicken, bis es passte. Auch die Kameraführung lässt zu wünschen übrig. Die Grafik ist in Ordnung.


Das stimmt schon ist manchmal wirklich ziemlich ungenau. Da reg ich mich jedesmal beim kämpfen drüber auf.


> Sehr störend ist, dass es z. B. in Logar extrem unübersichtlich ist und für Neulinge es schwer ist, bestimmte Dinge zu finden. Pfeile konnte ich bis heute noch nicht entdecken. Die Karte zeigt glücklicherweise Berufe ect., allerdings muss man erst einmal das entsprechende Symbol entziffern/kennen.


Man sollte auch mal drauf achten ob es nicht 2 Seiten bei einem Händler gibt, denn Pfeile gibt es auf der 2. Seite beim Waffenhändler.^^


> Zusammen gefasst kann man sagen, dass eine Einführung überhaupt nicht stattfindet und man sich alles selbst zusammenreimen muss.


Eine Einführung gibt es am Anfang des Spiels, direkt wenn man das erste Mal im Spiel ist.
Außerdem erfährt man auch viel über Quests im Startgebiet und über die NPCs, die einem auch viel erklären.
Dazu muss man sich nur die Texte der NPCs und die Questtexte einmal durchlesen.


> Eine gute Idee ist die Gildenburg und das Housing. Sowas wäre bei Wow auch nett.


Stimmt hat ja auch nicht jedes MMO.


> Die Quests beinhalten meist "Töte X Gegner". Hier bekommt man keinerlei Geschichte von RoM mit bzw. wieso ich überhaupt da rumrenne und kämpfe. Es gibt einfach kaum Abwechslung. Vllt ändert sich das auf deutlich höheren Lvl, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Es gibt 2 Epische Questreihen wo man viel über die Geschichte erfährt.
Die 1. fängt mit Lvl 6 oder so an und die 2. ungefähr mit Lvl 13/14.
Beide ziehen sich durch bis zum Ende.
Der Rest sind leider viele von diesen "Töte X Gegner" oder Laufquests.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich seit der Beta immer noch nicht auf Lvl 50 bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesamt bin ich mit RoM aber ziemlich zufrieden und WoW war 4 Monate nach Release auch nicht perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (30. Juli 2009)

Soulrip schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal wissen wie viele wow spieler angefangen haben RoM zu spielen und es auch wow ersetzen kann


Es sind genau 1548 WoW Spieler die damit angefangen haben,aber nur für 1500 kann es WoW ersetzen.


----------



## hoti82 (30. Juli 2009)

wenn ihr geschichte sucht und english könnt ist eindeutig Domo die bessere wahl unter den gratis mmo^^ gilden burgen gibts auch die kann man in jeder stadt mieten. desweiteren wird die geschichte in sequens sogentantten mirror quests erzählt und es gibt insgesammt 2 einmal die hero geschichte und die geschichte wo ich mit den monstern frieden schliesen tue . und lasst euch nicht von der cel shading optik abschrecken das spiel ist klasse. und euer bank fach und item shop wird durch nen s6 setlligen zahlen code gesichert. wer also der englischen sprache mächtig ist auf zu domo wenn ihr es leid seid rom und wow zu spielen.

Dreams of Mirror Online top free mmorpg

Rom mittelklasse mmo

Wow bestes zahl mmo

So meine wertung der spiele^^

außerdem kann man in domo ab lvl 15 fliegen auf sogenannten flug waffen^^

rom kann man nur zeitlich begrentz reiten ohne diamanten zu investieren. perm mount only item shop domo mounts zwar auch aber diese müsst ihr erst mal tranieren und viele verkaufen für ein bissel gold 20k-2,5m je nach selten heit ihre pets.

ab lvl 10 erste entwicklungs stufe gratis beim pet händler, 2 und 3/ reitbares mount item shop oder player shop wos einem jemand für rund 200k gold verkauft^^ dort in domo gibt es also nen handel^^ mit cash items so kommen auch die gratis spieler an diese sachen mit etwas farmarbeit aber selbst die cash preise sind eher human als bei rom überteuert


----------



## SulTaNkx (30. Juli 2009)

Dolcehorsto schrieb:


> Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört und von nem kumpel von RoM erfahren.. habs gezockt und mir gefällts... klar hat nochn paar Kanten aber das hat jedes Game anfangs...
> 
> Problem: WoW hat nach 4 Jahren immernoch grobe Schnitzer, abgesehn davon, dass es zu einfach ist. Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard WoW mit BC totkommerzialisiert, was schade is...
> 
> ...




warst du schonmal ulduar im 10 mode bei den letzten 4 bossen?
mach das mal im hardmode und sag dann nochmal das das zu einfach ist^^
so eine herrausforderung wirst du in rom zu 100% niemal finden^^


----------



## Set0 (30. Juli 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Na da spielt aber doch recht viel Vorurteil mit rein oder? Ich komme auch von WoW und schau gelegentlich mal in RoM rein und diese Rohstoffdiebe stören mich genauso wie dich aber zu behaupten das seien Egomanen die sich aus WoW in RoM breitmachen ist eine abartige unterstellung! Das können ebenso gut MMOAnfänger sein die sich nichts dabei denken oder oder oder...
> Und die Beweggründe die du wohl für die unkreative Namensgebung einiger nennst sind wohl auch eher reine spekulation.
> 
> Mir gefällt auch nicht alles was Blizzard aus WoW gemacht hat aber wahrer skill ist in meinen Augen sich damit zu arrangieren. Ich geb auch nicht dem Hersteller eines Spiels die Schuld dafür das sich die Spieler oft unmöglich Verhalten. Das ist ein Krebsgeschwür der Gesellschaft im allgemeinem.
> ...



Ich spiele nun seit längeren HDRO und muss leider sagen, dass man es echt erkennt wer ein tiefgründiger WoW-Spieler ist und wer nicht! Natürlich darf man bei weitem nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, doch muss ich ganz erlich sagen, auch wenn ich mir damit keine Freunde mache, WoW hat die MMO Welt doch sehr beeinträchtigt. Leider zu oft im negativen Sinne! 
Dass es bei ROM nicht anders zu geht, ist leider bei jedem Spiel so. Der Punkt stört mich aber auch, dass WoW Spieler in anderen Spielen doch geächtet sind und es schon als beleidigug diehnt. 
"Du solltest lieber wieder nach WoW gehen, da biste besser aufgehoben"
Man kann sich da nicht auf etwas einigen, da beide Seiten realität sind!


----------



## wonder123 (30. Juli 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Duale Klassen: GuildWars.
> Gildenkriege: GuildWars.
> Burgeneroberung: DaoC, WAR, AoC
> 
> ...



ich spiele rom atm nur weil es neu is und es aufgeflogen is dass cih wow über meine eltern hab laufen lassen Oo^^
also will ich bloß kein geld ausgeben ...


----------



## heiduei (10. August 2009)

Ich bin ja eigentlich WoW-Zocker aber Ich war vor kurzem bei meinem Cousin zu besuch der auch ROM spielt und ich fand das Game eigentlich ziemlich gut, vorallem die Grafik und das Gameplay fand ich schön. Ich werde mir mal ROM downloaden, bleibe aber trotzdem bei WoW da ich finde das es einfach das beste MMO is und auch die größte Spielewelt beinhaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber ROM muss sich ja auchnoch weiterentwickeln so wie jedes MMO.

Fazit: Rom ist ein tolles MMO und es macht spaß es zu spielen. Außerdem bietet es viel für Leute denen Paygames zu teuer sind ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teradu (10. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Manconi (10. August 2009)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apsilon (10. August 2009)

Man kann schon in RoM kostenlos spielen dieses kostet aber viel mehr Zeit als bei WoW

Zudem wenn man genauso schnell sein möchte in RoM zahlste wesentlich mehr Kohle


----------



## Thuzur (10. August 2009)

RoM habe ich an einem Mittwoch morgen begonnen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Derzeit spiele ich es aber nicht einmal mehr dann.
Das liegt nicht daran, dass das Spiel nicht gut ist. Aber es ist eben auch nicht wirklich anders als WoW. Und da bleibe ich lieber in einem Spiel, bei dem ich die Kosten genau kenne und es nur von meiner Spielweise abhängt wie gut ich bin, und nicht davon, wieviel Geld ich zu investieren bereit bin.
Außerdem sind in einem kostenlosen Spiel noch mehr Idioten unterwegs - sie müssen es ja nicht bezahlen.

Ich spiele also weiter WoW und schaue mal, ob Star Trek Online, oder das Online Star Wars von Bioware halten was ich mir davon verspreche.
In Sachen Fantasy kommt allenfalls HdRO in Frage. Aber zwei Fantasy-Online Spiele sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## Yiraja (10. August 2009)

ganz ehrlich in wow un lotro laufen mehr kiddies un idioten rum als in in RoM^^


----------



## Niggldiniklas (10. August 2009)

zu viele -.-


----------



## Kimbini (13. August 2009)

Ich habe mit RoM angefangen, spiele es aber nur mittwochs, während der WoW-Wartungsarbeiten, wenn ich Zeit hab.

Btw.: Wenn die Steuerung der Figur so wie bei WoW zu handhaben wäre, würde ich einen dauerhaften Wechsel in Betracht ziehen. Solange aber WoW das einzig mir bekannte linkshänderfreundliche MMORPG ist, bleib ich dabei.


----------



## Sapper13 (17. August 2009)

Hi,

ich bin WoW Spieler und haben mir RoM für 7 Tage angetan. Ich habe direkt gemerkt, das im Vergleich zu WoW das Spiel absolut einsteigerunfreundlich ist. Da haste einen Arkanumwandler indem Du zwei gegenstände verschmelzen kannst (kostet ladungen = Diamanten oder diese Dailymünzen). Dann haste ein geräte damit kannste Runen kombinieren...auch kompliziert. Dann haste die Sammelberufe, das ist fürs Gold farmen ganz gut aber normales Crafting ist sowas von Lame das kann echt nicht der ernst im Spiel sein.

Dann siehste Leute mit "individuellen" Augenkrebsmounts rumlaufen...Need for Speed meets RPG wtf? Lila Löwe mit Alus und Spoiler und Lexmaulvergaser....tiefer breiter....absolut kindisch und albern.

Die Klassen sind ganz nett. Hatte einen Priester/Ritter und auch mit dieser Klasse gehts trotz unkenrufen ganz fix vorran.

ABER: Wer meint die Community von WoW wäre scheiße der sollte sich mal 2 Wochen RoM gönnen. 

Ich hatte 4 Randomgruppen mit denen wir wirklich absolut garnichts gerissen haben. Dann hatte man noch Kiddy Gruppenleiter die vor jedem Boss PM aktiviert haben und sich die Sachen eingesteckt haben und was mir besonders aufgefallen ist - in jeder TS oder Skype Session haste eine überzahl an ADSHlern. Leute die die ganze Zeit nur undefinierte Laute von sich geben und von eine paar Groupies gepushed werden.

TANK: Ich hab hier echt das meiste leben von allen, ich habe (Verlink, Verlink Verlink Verlin Verlin Verlink) außerdem habe ich Verlink Verlink Verlink Verlink....Du hast nur Verlink und das ist nur Grad 1 Verlink. 

Groupie: Ja stimmt Du bist echt einer der besten Tanks hier auf dem Server.

Tja u.s.w. die ganze Zeit nur so piepsstimmenblagen die sich selbst beweihräuchern weil sie von Ali und Rashid aufm Schulhof was aufs Maul bekommen und deshalb in einer virtuellen Welt um ihre Annerkennung kämpfen xD. Irgendwann hab ich dann einfach gesagt das ich Kopfschmerz habe und keinen Bock mehr. 

Z. B. der Besuch in der ABtei xD Leute die haben den Grafen machen wollen und um den zu legen brauchste 10 so Blutdinger von Fledermäuse....die haben 80 Minuten auf die Mäuse gehauen und es ist nichts passiert dann die 10 Flasche.....juhu, aber der Boss kam nicht, weil die andere Gruppe den vor 2 Stunden gelegt hat. Fazit: 2:40 Std. auf den Boss gewartet....das nenn ich echte Konkurenz zu WoW, wo wenn man zu Stoßzeiten on ist, zwar mal 10 Min für ne Ini warten muss, aber jeder Boss da ist.

Dann diese fliegenden Wölfe und Bergsteigerschweine....super animationsfehler hoch 10. Ich schieße den mob an und der Fliegt dann irgendwie der Berg hoch...oder es regnet Respawnschweine ganz großes Kino.

Fazit: RoM ist für mich der absolute Krampf. Mit sicherheit gibt es einige Spieler und auch Gilden die sich zusammengerauft haben um was zu reissen und die auch sehr erfolgreich sind, aber außerhalb dieser Refugien der Glückseeligkeit findet man eine dünnbesiedelte Serverlandschaft auf der sich aus meiner Sicht der Bodensatz MMORPG Szene widergefunden hat.

Oben besagter SUPERTANK: War z. B. in der Gräbern nicht in der Lage den Gefangenen abzufangen und ihn außerhalb vom Camp zu tanken....die Folge war, das durch den AE Schaden alle Stoffis inkl. seinem 50er Groupiepriester umfiehlen wie die Fliegen. Btw. er war auch 50/50er und wollte da nur ein weil wir lowies den Schnitt runterbringen und somit die Lootwarscheinlichkeit steigern. Ich hab am Anfang direkt gesagt das ich da nicht heilen kann wegen der Aggro, war aber neugierig reinzukommen. Wenn dann aber alle 5 Min vorm Boss der PM angemacht wird, sry dann fühl ich mich nur als Erfüllungsgehilfe und das bestimmt nicht von nem kleinen Scheißer der nachher noch seine Hausaufgaben machen muss.

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Golambao (17. August 2009)

Tja, sowas passiert. Aber sowas passiert auch locker bei WoW.
Du hast dir halt einfach die falschen Leute gesucht - vllt. das erstbeste, was dir entgegenkam - jedenfalls hatte ich mit meiner Gruppe z.B. in der Abtei keine Probleme. Einmal rein, alles platt gemacht und wieder raus.
Wenn Du feststellst, die Gruppe besteht nur aus Kindern, dann geh halt wieder. Hab am Samstag auch erst einen aus meiner Gilde geschmissen, weil man schon anhand der Fragen gemerkt hat, dass das ein Kind sein muss.
Nur mal um ein Bsp. zu nennen:
Ich habe ihm die Leute in der Gilde vorgestelllt. U.a. meine Frau, die mit mir ebenfalls spielt. Da musste er schmunzeln und fragte, ob wir uns im Internet kennengelernt haben - da er sich sonst nicht vorstellen könne, wie ein Paar ein gemeinsames Spiel daddeln können. Ging noch ein wenig weiter... - bis er auf die Idee kam, dass das hier alles ein wenig komisch sei.... - naja da musste er dann wieder gehen^^

btw: der Arkanenumwandler ist der "Runenwandler" - allerdings hast Du recht, die Handhabung ist nicht sehr einsteigerfreundlich gemacht. Man muss sich schon mal ein wenig etwas durchlesen. Auf der offiziellen Website ist es beschrieben, wie das Ding funktioniert, im RoM-Forum kann man sich ebenfalls einiges dazu durchlesen und dann gibt es noch Ingame beim Arkanenumwandler ein kleines ? in der Ecke. Dort kann man auch raufklicken, und schon wird einem erklärt, was man genau in den Wandler packen kann und was nicht.

Das zweite Teil was du sicherlich meinst, ist das Ding, womit man Gegenstände kombinieren kann. Z.B. eine nett aussehende LEderrüstung kann man die Werte einer guten Plattenrüstung geben.

Bei einigen Dingen muss man sich halt erst einmal einlesen - ein kleines dickes Handbbuch wie bei WoW gibt es halt nicht. Also muss man sich die Mühe machen und sich die Infos von der offiziellen Seite holen - oder hier bei / auf buffed.de

Gruß

Golambao


----------



## Sapper13 (17. August 2009)

Ich hab 4 mal mit Randomgruppen was gemacht und 4 mal war es scheiße. Das ist ein ganz übler Durchschnitt. Wenn ich wirklich wie Du mir empfohlen hast, gehandelt hätte, hätte ich auf Stufe 30/30 nicht einen Dungeon von innen gesehen und das bei Maxstufe 50/50 - wo ist dann bittesehr der Spielsinn?

Mir mit dem X Trank die Dailys resetten und wie bescheurt questen und nie ne Ini sehen. Anfragen zu instanzen sind ja eh mehr als selten in dem Spiel. Also mir kanns keiner schönreden.

Ich hab in WoW nen Tank/Heiler, es dauert keine 5 Minuten nach dem Einloggen und ich hab schon ne Gruppenbeschäftigung (Raid/Hero) da kannste bei RoM ewig warten! Gilden bedeuten für mich widerrum eine Verpflichtung auf die ich keine Lust habe, es geht doch wie WoW zeigt optimal ohne.

Ich möchte auch nicht dementieren das es in WoW auch komische Leute gibt, aber aufgrund der großen Population, kannste jetzt die Gruppe verlassen und hast 2 Min später ne neue Truppe.

Weiterhin finde ich die Sache mit dem Gold absolut inflationär. 20.000.000 Gold für nen Epischen Stab oder sonstwas im AH...absolut übertrieben und erinnert mich irgendwie an Zeiten als nen Schwarzbrot 3.000.000 Reichsmark gekostet haben soll.

Sicherlich ist das Spielprinzip anders und man braucht länger um es zu verinnerlichen aber mal ehrlich es mangelt nicht an alternativen zu RoM deshalb kann ich nur sagen es ist definitiv nicht mein Geschmack flugschweine und Kletterwölfe sowie 2,5 Stundengrafen zu verprügeln, wenn ich mit dem gleichen Aufwand in WoW 3-5 Erfolge und noch nen Level zwischen 70 und 80 Schaffen kann.

Ajo man kann ja auch seine Talentverteilung ändern xD natürlich wieder nur gegen Tränke die kohle kosten.....also während ich in WoW manche Leute wegen dem Ausdruck: ich hab mir das ERARBEITET ausgelacht habe, bekommt dieser Term in RoM wirklich einen Sinn.

Grüzze
Sapper


----------



## RPG-Abenteurer (17. August 2009)

Ich bin von WoW nach RoM gewechselt:
RoM ist besser, finde ich persönlich Es hat mir mehr zugesagt als WoW (WoW habe ich seit der Beta gespielt)

Zitat:
World of Warcraft selbst war als Free2Play MMORPG geplant. Scheinbar haben sich die jungs und Mädels von Blizzard aber durch die erfolgreiche Beta gedacht, warum nicht ein wenig Geld damit verdienen. Herausgekommen ist ein relativ gutes Spiel welches aber, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, nicht wirklich innovativ war. Ich wüsste zumindest nicht welches Feature grade WoW *erfunden *hätte.

Nun aber zum Thema der Diskusion und der vergleich zwischen RoM und WoW. Dabei beschränke ich mich aber nur auf den Low-Level-Kontent.

Bezahlung:
RoM ist Free2Play und man sollte sich auch das Wort mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Frei und kostenlos Spielbar. Monatliche gebühren zwingen einen viel Zeit im Spiel zu verbringen. Niemand kann erzählen das es ihm egal ist wenn er 15€ gezahlt hat und dann nur 2 Stunden in der Woche spielen kann. 
Anders das Free2Play mit Cashshop. In allen F2P Spielen mit Cashshop kann man *KEINE *Charakterverbessernden Items wie Waffen oder Rüstungen kaufen. Nur erhöhte Dropchance, Reittiere, Mehr EP und Kosmetik und für Nomales Spielen brauch ich keines dieser Sachen. Ich werde also nicht gezwungen Geld für das Spiel auszugeben um das Spiel erfolgreich spielen zu können (Ein Reittier permanent habe ich mir dennoch gegönnt).
1:0 für RoM

Grafik:
Die Grafik der beiden Spiele ist in der Tat recht ähnlich, wobei mich bisher nur die Häuserarchitektur an WoW errinert. In RoM sind die Charaktere, die Umgebung und Monster sehr Detailiert gestaltet, anders als bei WoW wo bei einem Berg einfach die Textur mal in die länge gezogen wurde. Ich vergleiche ersteinmal nur die Anfangsgebiete, da ich den höheren Levelbereich von RoM nicht kenne. Die Zauberanimationen sind bei beiden Spielen recht schön anzusehen wobei man bei RoM noch abzuwarten hat ob da nicht noch was geändert wird. Zumindest die Sounds passen noch nicht richtig und sind eher nervig . Allgemein ist es aber wie bei fast alles MMORPG´s aus Asiatischem Raum recht Bunt
2:1 für RoM

Charaktere:
Wie schon beim Punkt Grafik gesagt, sind die Charaktere liebevoller gestalltet finde ich. Die Rüstungen sitzen nicht so wie eine Textur auf der Haut sondern heben sich etwas ab. Auch sind die Gestalltungsmöglichkeiten viel Ausgeprägter was dazu führt, dass wohl selten genau der gleiche Charakter an einem vorbeiläuft. Da ich ein Fan von Rüstungen und Waffen bin, muss dieser vergleich auch noch herhalten. Die Rüstungssets von WoW sehen gut aus. Bunt, übertrieben und stylisch. Die Sets von RoM können sich diesbezüglich ohne sich zu verstecken mit WoW messen. Zur Auswahl in RoM stehen momentan NUR Menschen. wird aber ab den 15 September ein neues Volk dazu kommen 
Hier hätt ich mir etwas mehr auswahl gewünscht. 
Im Bereich der Klassen bietet RoM 6 Klassen darunter die Standartklassen des Priesters, Magiers und Kriegers welche auch bei WoW vorhanden sind. In RoM gibt es noch 3 andere Klassen die sich aber eignetlich recht ähnlich sind. WoW bietet einem eine größere Auswahl an spielbaren Rassen die auch im allgemeinen wegen ihrer verschiedenen Skillweisen recht individuell sind. 
RoM Kontert dagegen aber mit einem Kombinationssystem der Klassen, wonach ca. 30 verschiedene Kombinationen möglich sind. In Punkt der Charaktere haben beide Spiele was zu bieten. In RoM gibt es viel mehr individuelle möglichkeiten, was WoW aber durch verschiedene Rassen wieder wett macht.
3:2 für RoM

Inhalt:
RoM wie auf WoW haben in allen Bereichen was zu bieten. Wobei man nicht drumherkommt zu sagen, dass beide schlau geklaut haben. Wie ich Anfangs schon gesagt hatte, hat WoW kein neues Rad erfunden sondern auch alles aus anderen Spielen übernommen. Teils aus eigenen wie Diablo, teils aber auch aus anderen. 
RoM steht dem aber in nichts nach. Wenn man ein MMORPG spiel, sei es HDRO, WoW oder GW, sagt man immer wieder "Mensch das jetzt noch hier hin und das spiel ist Perfekt. RoM scheint ein Spiel zu sein was sich diesen gedanken zu Herzen genommen hat. WObei es aber immerwieder auf die subjektive Empfindung des einzelnen ankommt. RoM hat ein sehr sehr gutes Haussystem. 
WoW hat es in den ganzen Jahren noch nicht geschafft dies einzubauen obwohl sich so viele Spieler das wünschen. Berufe sind in beiden Spielen vorhanden. Quests in verschiedenen ausführungen ebenfalls, genauso wie Instanzen, Gruppenspiel und PvP. In RoM gibt es eignetlich nichts, was es nicht gibt.
_Zitat:_
WoWs features wie z.b. die Addon-Schnittstelle war eine super Idee von Blizzard, welche von den Spielern rege genutzt wird um massig hilfreiche Addons zu bauen (Auctioneer, QuestHelper).
Mit jedem großen Patch hat Blizzard viele der möglichkeiten geändert und rausgenommen sodass die meisten Addons neu erstellt werden mussten. Blizzard war ganz und garnicht begeistert davon das es so weit getrieben wurde mit den Addons. Sie haben es lediglich gedultet. Diese Schnittstelle muss meinermeinung nach auch nicht in einem Spiel vorhanden sein. In WoW macht sie das gesammte End-Game rotzenlangweilig weil keiner mehr auf das Spiel schaut, sondern nur noch auf das Addon was einem sagt, wann man was machen muss. Nicht umsonst KLAUT Blizzard nützliche Addon ideen der User und baut sie mit Patches selbst meist 1:1 ins Spiel ein.

_Wo genau man beim Inhalt einen Punkt geben soll, bleibt glaube ich jedem selbst überlassen._ WoW hat viel Inhalt, der aber meist gleich ist. Aber RoM vereint alles was zumindest mir an meinen aktuellen Spielen spaß macht und blendet negatives aus. Für mich ein ganz klares 4:2 für RoM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ein paar links: 
Gratis Konkurenz....
RoM vs WoW


----------



## Soulbinder88 (17. August 2009)

> Weiterhin finde ich die Sache mit dem Gold absolut inflationär. 20.000.000 Gold für nen Epischen Stab oder sonstwas im AH...absolut übertrieben und erinnert mich irgendwie an Zeiten als nen Schwarzbrot 3.000.000 Reichsmark gekostet haben soll.



Wenns bei WoW nur Kupfer als Währung gäbe hättest du genauso hohe wertigkeiten.

Epic Stab X kostet normal bei WoW z.B. 1.000g
Selber Stab in SIlber kostet dann gleich mal 100.000s
Und in Kupfer dann schon flotte 10.000.000k

demnach ist die wertrechnung an sich die selbe es gibt halt nur eine Währung an "Geld".

Back to Topic:
Ich bin inzwischen auch zu RoM gewechselt und bin sehr zufrieden. WoW hab ich gezockt seid es auf dem Markt kam und ich hab kein Bock mehr drauf.

LG Soul


----------



## Teilzeitmobschlachter (18. August 2009)

Bin Wow-Spieler und zocke ab und zu Rom. Vollständig wechseln werde ich nicht:

Wie schon meinem Namen zu entnehmen bin ich Gelegenheitsspieler und habe mit Wow angefangen - im Dez letzten Jahres *ahem* *out*

Ich habe Rom schon parallel zu Wow in der Beta angefangen und habs wieder gelassen: zu viele Bugs, mein Char fing plötzlich an rückwärts zu laufen - durch keine Tastenkombi zu stoppen. Hab jetzt wieder angefangen Rom zu zocken, da dank F2Play keine Kosten anfallen zumindest solange man nich was aufmotzen will und man bei gutem Wetter ohne schlechtes Gewissen, dass die Euros leer durchticken, auch mal 2 Wochen nicht spielen kann.

Ich muss gestehen, selbst als relativer Newbie hab ich mich gelangweilt bzw sehne mich nach Wow und seinem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Alt eingespielte Hasen werden mich auslachen, da sie selbst Wow langweilig finden (wie diversen Beiträgen zu entnehmen ist). Für mich ist Wow anspruchvoll genug und hab noch nichts besseres gefunden (HdRo getestet: bäh, gräßliche Steuerung (Gegnerfokusierung??) und extrem easy (allerdings nur Erfahrungen im unteren lvl-Bereich), da is Rom ja besser und noch dazu umsonst).

Pluspunkte für Rom:
- Kosten=0!!! 
- Duales Klassensystem (aber Wow hat ab lvl 40 ja jetzt auch die Möglichkeit zur 2ten Skillung, kostet halt ein bisschen Gold)
- relativ reibungsloser Spielablauf, selten rausgeflogen oder laggen, keine Ahnung wie das in inis is
- großer Gestaltungspielraum für den Char (Wangenknochen, Figur etc), is bei Wow etwas langweilig dagegen

Neg für Rom:
- Anspruch bis jetzt noch zu gering (rede nur von den Anfangslevels, da ich sonst noch keine Erfahrungswerte habe) 
- Aggro gleich null!!! Wenn ich als lvl 5er in ein 30er Gebiet reiten kann ohne behelligt zu werden, kann was nich stimmen...
- Zauber und Angriffsanimation zu opulent, bei mehreren Gegnern seh ich nix mehr
- Karte ist schon aufgedeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als reisefreudiger blöd, XP gibts demnach auch keine
- Meine Freunde spielen alle Wow, tja...
- Quests packen mich nicht so richtig, obwohl nett ausgedacht
- Steuerung etwas schwerfällig, schnell umdrehen und wegrennen ist so gut wie gar nicht möglich *nerv* (als Hasenfuß enorm wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und PvP-untauglich)
- generell denke ich PVP-untauglich, da man ja durch Kohle seinen Char pimpen kann dass man mit Ingame Items keine Change hat, egal wie fleissig (btw: ich bin in Wow PvPler und möchte es mittlerweile nicht mehr missen, obwohl ich meist verliere)
- kein Reittier ohne Kohle zu investieren, aber gut 6&#8364; für einen Tiger würd ich evtl noch ausgeben...
- Mmh... Thema Community: also es tummeln sich auf meinem Server recht viele Leute, aber in Kontakt getreten bin ich noch mit keinem so recht, geflüsterte Fragen werden schon mal ignoriert oder die leute sind nicht besonders gesprächig. Ich habe in Wow AUSNAHMSLOS positive Erfahrungen gemacht!
- man kann Qs nicht teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- zu wenig Langzeitspielbindung bzw Spaß
- zu wenig Abwechslung in der Lnadschaft: hatte das Gefühle bei meinem Ausflug in lvl 30 Gebiet dass alles gleich aussieht

Die vielzitierte bunte Grafik stört mich nicht so sehr, obwohl man etwas aufräumen könnte. Für lau beschwere ich mich da nicht.

Fazit: Hat noch etliche Schwächen aber für umsonst definitiv zu empfehlen, va für Gelegenheitsspieler, die keine Vertragsbindung wollen. Hab auch andere F2Play MMOs getestet (4Story und so) aber kein Vergleich zu Rom. Als echte Alternative zu Wow würde ich es nicht sehen. Ich werde es auch weiterhin spielen je nach Lust und Laune, dennoch gerne wieder freudig zu Wow zurückkehren (Sommerpause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beenden) und meinen Schwerpunkt dort haben. Gibt da noch sooooo viel zu tun für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß an alle Zocker egal ob Wow oder Rom!
Der Teilzeitmobschlachter


----------



## gorehound (18. August 2009)

Also, ich muss ehrlich sagen, das mir RoM immo sehr gut gefällt, und mich auch mehr motiviert, als es WoW seit BC release geschafft hat. 
Deswegen hab ich, nach 2 Pausen, jetzt auch ganz mit WoW aufgehört. 
Mal ganz ehrlich, Ulduar is langweilig (solange man Movement und Leistung unter einen Hut bringt is von dem so genannten "Raid Killer" nich viel zu merken), das Argentum Turnier is auch nur ne neue Farmvariante, Naxx is kein Vergleich mehr zu dem was es im classic contend war... 
Epics, naja, jeder is geil drauf, obwohl Blizz die Epics total abgewertet hat (durch die easy goin verfügbarkeit, jeder Gimp/Noob is bestens ausgerüstet), BOE Items für Abzeichen (Armschienen), wtf???
Das die Leutz heute in WoW nach einem Wipe wortlos grp leaven is doch klar, man is durch den gesunkenen Anspruch net mehr gewöhnt sich den A.... wund zu wipen. 
Mir hatte WoW nix mehr zu bieten, und 2 Acc zu zahlen, nur um TQ zu machen, so sorglos im Umgang mit meiner Kohle bin ich denn doch nicht. Dank des ZU LEICHT gewordenen Raiddesigns (n paar Kiddies jammern und Ulduar wird sofort generft) hatte ich kein Bock mehr Ulduar zu machen, und für 2 Std am Tag TQ 26€ monatl., nee Danke, und das so Lange bis Arthas endlich erreichbar ist, pfffft. Und der wird mit Sicherheit auch schneller mit der Nase im Dreck liegen, als es Blizz lieb is. 
Aber würden die Jungs von Blizz den Anspruch wieder nach oben schrauben, würden die ganzen Post BC Casual Noobs laut whinend das Feld räumen, und Blizz hätte übelste Umsatzeinbussen.
Ich will damit nicht sagen, das da RoM in allen Punkten besser ist, das sind nur n paar Gründe, warum ich WoW aufgegeben habe.
Natürlich lässt grade die Ungenauigkeit der Steuerung, das Sounddesign, und auch der zur Zeit doch sehr heftige Probs verursachende Upload Error sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Aber, welches Spiel is so kurz nach release 100% bugfrei, wer sich hier über "fliegende Mobs" beschwert, der hat wohl vergessen wie es in WoW war, als nach dem Black Temple Patch die Mobs immer im Boden versunken sind, in Texturen festhängende Mobs, die für den Spieler nicht angreifbar sind, aber Schaden machen sind ja auch immer wieder vorzufinden, ganz zu Schweigen von den Unsichtbaren Mobs, die einen hauen und man sieht nicht wohers kommt, z.B. ein schon seit Jahren vorhandener Bug im Kral von Razofen, den Blizz nie gefixt hat, ganz zu schweigen von den Einlogg Warteschleifen am Wochenende in den Monaten nach Release, wer WoW lange genug gezockt hat, weiss was ich meine; also mal schön Füsse still, oder haste erst mit WotLK angefangen und von den Dingen nix mitbekommen, weil Du durchgezogen wurdest?
Mir macht RoM Spass, die Community is um einiges Netter als z.B. auf Lothar (kann nich über alle Server urteilen, nur über die, die ich kenne), hilfsbereiter, wann hört man in WoW schon mal Fragen im Zonen Chan ob jemand bei irgendwas Hilfe bräuchte? (ausser halt die, die anbieten einen für Gold durch Innies zu ziehen)
Mittlerweile wurden in RoM ja Contend und Quests dazu gepatcht, so das die hier in Betazeiten monierten "Grindlvl" auch mehr zu tun haben, Graphik/Soundupdate, LVl Cap Erhöhung, neue Gebiete, Innies, Quests, Klassen, Rasse, alles 6 Monate nach Release, wie lange hat denn Blizz, von Silithus und ein paar Innies mal abgesehn, gebraucht um dem Spiel echte neue Inhalte zu bieten? Da entwickelt sich des f2p RoM aber doch um einiges schneller.
Für mich isses n gutes Spiel, auch wenn man immer wieder merkt, das es noch recht Frisch ist. Ich finde auch, mal was zum Thema Anspruch, das man in WoW in Low Lvl Bereichen Gegner wie Angli und Co ergebnislos sucht, die Low "Bosse" in WoW sind n echter Witz dagegen. Die Graphik is auf jeden Fall kein WoW Klon, aber zum Thema Klon wurde ja schon genug gesagt, WoW is ja auch nur aus anderen Games zusammengetragen worden. 
Und auch wenn hier die ganzen "noch" WoW Zocker "ihr" Game aufs äusserste Verteidigen, ich hab ne nette Gilde in RoM, die zum grössten Teil aus Ex WoW Zockern besteht, die alle recht früh mit WoW angefangen haben, und mit der Entwicklung nicht zufrieden waren, und deswegen nicht mehr in WoW anzutreffen sind. Ob ich in RoM bleibe is nich klar, mal schaun was Aion bringt, aber immo is RoM für mich die beste Alternative, weil es versucht Features aufzugreifen, die in anderen Games gefallen, aber gleichzeitig auch versucht, Dinge die häufig kritisiert werden, aussen vor zu lassen; schade nur, das die Entwickler mit dem Sounddesign dem Spiel in Punkto Athmo so schaden.  Aber, es gibt kein perfektes Game... Nur das ich in RoM weniger zu bemängeln habe, und da auch zu 90% nur technische Dinge. Insofern schneidet es besser ab, als es WoW bei mir je tat, da hat ich viel mehr zu kritisieren.
Und wer auf die Idee kommt, das Klassensystem in RoM mit dem Dual Spec aus WoW zu vergleichen, der hat nix kapiert, bzw, net lange genug in RoM reingeschnüffelt. 
Also, ich für meinen Teil bin fertig mit WoW.
Btw, für die Alleswisser hier im Threat, Frogster sind nicht die Entwickler.

MfG


----------



## Nimophelio (18. August 2009)

Ich werde mit RoM anfangen sobald Chapter 2 kommt. Aber ich werde dafür nicht mit WoW "aufhören"


----------



## Melal (18. August 2009)

Viele sagen: "Runes of Magic" ist ein Klon von WoW... 

Fragt doch lieber mal, von was WoW geklont wurde... auch wenn es viele nicht wissen: es gab auch vor WoW Rollenspiele und auch Online-Rollenspiele von denen WoW auch einiges (wenn nicht sogar vieles) übernommen hat.

Nur weil über 10 Millionen Leute WoW spielen, ist WoW nicht die Mutter aller Rollenspiele, sondern eher ein Urenkel...


----------



## jeid (18. August 2009)

Ich finde ja, das in ROM die wirklich coolen elemente aus anderen Spielen zusammen getragen wurden. 
Ich habe wirklich spass an ROM. Nicht nur, weil man nicht Geld ausgeben muss. Bei meinen Onlinezeiten ist das echt ne feine Sache. Wir schon andere geschrieben haben, die Monatlichen Gebueren in WOW sind schon aergerlich wenn man nur selten zum spielen kommt, und Zeit bzw. vor allem Zeit ist ein wichtiger Faktor in WOW. Mit Arbeit und Familie nicht wirklich spassig. Ob ich je wieder WOW spielen werde, weis ich nicht. ich will das spiel nicht verteufeln, weil spass macht es schon, aber das sogenante endgame sehe ich einfach nicht. Ausserdem wenn ich darueber nachdenke, das die lvl immer wieder erweiter werden, also erst 60 auf 70, dann auf 80 und wenn es stimmt was ich gehoert habe, das es in zukunft auf 90 gehen soll, also mal ehrlich, ich wuerde in wow nie einen Char fertig kriegen.
Davon abgesehen, ist und bleibt das beste aller Online Rollen Spiele "Dark Age of Camelot". Ein Monat WOW und ich hatte mich wieder nach Daoc gesehnt. Das habe ich bei ROm im mom echt nicht. 
Aber am Ende bleibt es eh reine Geschmacksache. Daoc werde ich nie ganz aufgeben. WoW schon ehr, weis es aber nicht 100% Rom ist die beste alternative. Flyff, Rappelz und so weiter kommt da bei weitem nicht dran.
Um zum tema zu kommen. Habe gewechselt! Zumindest auf Zeit.


----------



## teradu (18. August 2009)

hier eine kleine auswertung     ROM


----------



## Funkydiddy (18. August 2009)

also ich spiele beides aber meiner meinung nach is iwie rom ganz genauso aufgebaut wie wow aber wow gefällt mir immernoch besser


----------



## Lopuslavite (18. August 2009)

Also ich habe ROM angespielt und ich bin der absoluten überzeugung das es WOW nicht das Wasser reichen kann!Die Grafik überzeugt mich nicht im geringsten und irgendwie find ich es langweiliger als WOW ! also ROM scheidet in meinen Augen aus als große konkurenz  für WOW

ABER  ich habe letztes WE AION angetestet in der Beta und ich glaube das könnte schon konkurennt werden!kenne viele spieler von WOW die es kaum erwarten können bis AION draußen ist und die dann von WOW weg wollen.


----------



## gorehound (18. August 2009)

also, iwie kommt mir das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4 mehr vor, wie der inahlt der wow klassenforen


----------



## Gast20180212 (24. August 2009)

Also ich habe wow gespielt und aufgehört und dann auf rom gekommen und es macht sehr viel spaß.
und vom spaß faktor ist es viel viel besser als wow. es ist vorallem übersichtlicher.
also ich bleib bei rom und verzichte auf wow.


----------



## Skyler93 (24. August 2009)

so dann zu meiner Meinung
Spiele schon sehr lange wow und ich hatte i-wann einfach kein bock mehr dann hat mich ein kumpel auf rom gebracht und ich muss sagen rom macht spaß wenn mans mit freunden spielt, ist aber nicht so gut wie WoW in sehr vielen bereichen, und es gibt nen total unnützen Craftingsystem, um das mit den fusionssteinen und so zu verstehen muss man sich schon mal zusammenreisen und lernen( erinnert mich i-wie an die gute alte Schule ) naja noch dazu muss man sagen man muss kein geld ausgeben um wirklich erfolgreich zu sein^^
naja ich werd Aion testen wenn das nix wird dann fang ich mit WoW wieder an, hoffe das Katastrophe, keine KATASTROPHE wird^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie sich sonstwohin ganz ganz tief hineinstecken-muhaha-)


----------



## Fraenver (28. August 2009)

Hehe ich spiel beides^^


----------



## Bader1 (29. August 2009)

RoM is i.wie ein gut verpackter Grinder, hab bis lvl 28 gespielt und eigentlich immer nur sammel dies kill das und das quests bekommen und hatte einfach kein Bock mehr, zum einen sind die inis auch stink langweilig, weil alles nur Tank und Spanc is.


----------



## Malzbier09 (29. August 2009)

Habe bis vor kurzem noch WoW gespielt und mir dann mal RoM angeguckt 2 chars auf lv8 gebracht.Aber ich muss sagen das man das nicht mit WoW vergleichen kann sieht eher aus wie nen ne Mischung aus Cabal und WoW:/ Kampfsystem is ok bei mir ruckelt´s aber richtig bei eher schlechter Grafik.


----------



## Tuskorr (29. August 2009)

ROM ist WoW mit sehr schlechter Story, schlechter Grafik, unbalance PvP, nicht vorhandendem Support und teurer
Cashshop Abzocke.

Ich denke nicht das viele WoW Spieler gewechselt haben, höchstens 50.000 von denen am Ende 45.000 wieder mit WoW angefangen haben, bzw. einem anderen MMORPG oder komplett aufgehört haben


----------



## Hackelf (29. August 2009)

also ich habs mal getestet als ich eine wowpause gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich muss sagen meiner meinung nach kann das Spiel keinesfalls WoW ersetzen
vllt liegt es einfach an mir aber ich finde man hat nicht so den fun


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (29. August 2009)

Ihr mit euer" Rom hat eine schlechte Grafik".

Das sagen nur die die so tuen,ob sie RoM mal gespielt haben oder sonst etwas.

Merkt ihr nicht,das RoM eine sehr schöne Grafik hat?

ich meine WoW hat eine COMIC-Grafik.

RunesofMagic,eher so realistisch.

In WoW,ist alles so groß,so bunt,so.....

RoM hat eine sehr schöne Grafik,besser als WoW


mfg Bilal


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. August 2009)

RoM.. lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde mal sagen es waren 30




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (30. August 2009)

ist diese thema bald fertig???? bestimmt nicht den es gibt einfach zu viel wow`ler die totalen rallife verlust haben! 70% ist eh arbeitslos! bin mal bespannt wie sich das mit den staatsfaulenzern noch weiter ergibt. meiner meinung nach gehört für jeden dieser hartz4 emfänger die wow spielen ne wow sperre rein! Solangsam kotzt mich das sowas von an das diese assis nicht besseres zu tun haben wie über rom, aion und andere games zu mekern. Wenn ich so eine scheisse lese das wow die beste Grafik hat da wird mir schlecht (ich spiel das auch)!!! Kein MMo hat eine gute Grafik! Gute Grafik hat Crysis oder Fallout3! Kein MMO hat leider eine gute Grafik aber die Grafik von ROM ist immernoch besser als die von WOW auch wenn sie leider etwas steif ist. 
So ist nunmal meine Meinung und ich finde ROM als F2P sau gut auch wenn der Item Shop zu wünschen übrig lässt! Aber man muss ja nix kaufen wenn man halt die Zeit hat zum farmen unde wenn nicht machen einem die paar Euros im geldneutel auch keinen finaziellen Schaden. 
Die wo Spass am spiel haben spielen es und die, denen es nicht gefällt sollten mal einfach die Fresse halten da sie eh nur lvl 5 oder so sind. 

Außerdem finde ich es eh besser wenn man keine monatlichen Gebühren zahlen muss, da es dann kein spielzwang gibt da halt nicht jeder arbeitslos ist und den ganzen Tag zeit hat zum spielen. Naja lasst euch mal wieder über meine Meinung aus aber die ist nunmal so und dazu stehe ich. Sorry das sich halt immer wieder die gleichen angesprochen fühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malzbier09 (30. August 2009)

Oha jeder WoW Spieler  bekommt harz4 wie kreativ......die meisten Leute sagen nur ihre Meinung dazu und es gefällt einfach nicht jedem alles.


----------



## Handrir (30. August 2009)

Ich bin nu endlich auch von WoW weggekommen *jubel*

mittlerweile ist es die 13€ echt nicht mehr wert...


----------



## Lordpotter (30. August 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> ist diese thema bald fertig???? bestimmt nicht den es gibt einfach zu viel wow`ler die totalen rallife verlust haben! bin mal bespannt wie sich das mit den staatsfaulenzern noch weiter ergibt. meiner meinung nach gehört für jeden dieser hartz4 emfänger die wow spielen ne wow sperre rein! Solangsam kotzt mich das sowas von an das diese assis nicht besseres zu tun haben wie über rom, aion und andere games zu mekern. Wenn ich so eine scheisse lese das wow die beste Grafik hat da wird mir schlecht (ich spiel das auch)!!! Kein MMo hat eine gute Grafik! Gute Grafik hat Crysis oder Fallout3! Kein MMO hat leider eine gute Grafik aber die Grafik von ROM ist immernoch besser als die von WOW auch wenn sie leider etwas steif ist.
> So ist nunmal meine Meinung und ich finde ROM als F2P sau gut auch wenn der Item Shop zu wünschen übrig lässt! Aber man muss ja nix kaufen wenn man halt die Zeit hat zum farmen unde wenn nicht machen einem die paar Euros im geldneutel auch keinen finaziellen Schaden.
> Die wo Spass am spiel haben spielen es und die, denen es nicht gefällt sollten mal einfach die Fresse halten da sie eh nur lvl 5 oder so sind.
> 
> ...




Wer sagt den das *JEDER* WoWSpieler Arbeitslos ist das Geld was du bei Rom im Itemshop lässt  sind bestimmt Halbes Jahr WoW  also bevor du hier anfängst zu sagen jeder WoW Spieler iss nen Arbeitloser Hartz 4 Empfänger  würde ich mal überdenken das nicht jeder Arbeitslos ist der World of Warcraft spielt


----------



## knusperzwieback (1. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> ROM ist WoW mit sehr schlechter Story, schlechter Grafik, unbalance PvP, nicht vorhandendem Support *und teurer*



Stimmt. Kostenlos ist schon verdammt viel Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt husch, husch geh weiter WoW spielen und erfreue dich an der genialen Elitegrafik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

